# Nighthawk Appreciation Thread...



## brett kenny

I just love the Nighthawks, what a classic, gorgeous family of watches!

Here's a couple of mine sporting different boots...










show us yours guys!

cheers


----------



## AirWatch

Here you go...


----------



## NCsmky

Love the S/S on brown leather. Currently looking at a Nighthawk, but I'm torn between the S/S and PVD. I'm thinking the PVD will look good with an antiqued brown leather strap, but then again, so would the S/S... o|
I love the caseback on the Asian version- too bad you can't get a US version with an Asian caseback. :think:


----------



## Outlawyer

Another Nighthawk lover here. I have SS on bracelet, and it's right up there with the most comfortable watches ever encountered. Lume is great, and the Eco Drive is, IMO, stunning technology that really works. 
A homerun all around!


----------



## cwood

Mine!


----------



## gadgetfreak




----------



## NCsmky

cwood said:


> Mine!


What strap is that?


----------



## Angelis

It's a sexy watch! I may not own one, but God knows how many times I've handled one...and they are so well made, and quality just oozes from it!

I appreciate it!:-d


----------



## cwood

NCsmky said:


> What strap is that?


Its a strap from ridinfool on this board. I specified exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Mine


----------



## NCsmky

cwood said:


> Its a strap from ridinfool on this board. I specified exactly what I wanted.


It's a great looking combo :-!


----------



## jason_recliner

That looks absolutely SPANKING on the ridinfool strap. Great stuff Cwood!


----------



## johnchoe

Nighthawk on leather strap is one of my favorite looks:










I like mine on this Steinhart aviation strap... Something about the modern pilot watch with slide rule function and GMT hand with EcoDrive, partnered with the retro old-style pilot band with rivets really appeals to me.










Here it is on a cheaper Timefactors pilot strap. Not quite as good a look as the thicker Steinhart strap IMO.


----------



## Sean779

Citizen doesn't make this dial color...




































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## cwood

Sean779 said:


> Citizen doesn't make this dial color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I'm confused! What are we looking at??


----------



## NCsmky

johnchoe said:


> Something about the modern pilot watch with slide rule function and GMT hand with EcoDrive, partnered with the retro old-style pilot band with rivets really appeals to me.


|>;-)|> Couldn't have said it better. I share your same opinion.


----------



## Sean779

cwood said:


> I'm confused! What are we looking at??


It's an Invicta. I'm told they licensed the Nighthawk design from Citizen b-).


----------



## Angelis

cwood said:


> I'm confused! What are we looking at??


I'm sorry, and I mean no offense, but a Citizen needs to remain a Citizen...o|


----------



## Peahi

Most definitely a bombin' watch!


----------



## cwood

Looks great on zulu....is that grey or black?


----------



## AirWatch

Bone stock for the strong, integrated look


----------



## Sean779

AirWatch said:


> Bone stock for the strong, integrated look


I like it bone stock. What a great photo! :-!.


----------



## brett kenny

sensational strap cwood, what are the specs.......looks at least 7-8mm thick!?


----------



## brett kenny

stunning nighthawk Joe!


----------



## brett kenny

AirWatch said:


> Bone stock for the strong, integrated look


its the versatility where lays the beauty of the Nighthawk........its awesome either stock or whether sporting new boots!

very nice photo btw|>


----------



## TheRobbStory




----------



## drtalon




----------



## timetokill

Is that a Ted Su strap with the red stitching? It looks great with that strap!


----------



## markdeerhunter

I love mine in PVD:-!


----------



## Mike Rivera

I'm glad I saw this thread. I haven't worn mine in months, but it's on right now (and it was only off by 1 minute after all these months)!

Mine's a silver bezel (Citizen, of course). I really missed wearing it, but that's going to change for a while 

After seeing some of your photos, I might go upstairs and throw it on a black Zulu - that looked great.

- Mike


----------



## MikeyT

My Havana Nighthawk on the factory leather,



and now on a WillJ Shark Mesh.



It will soon be joined by this one which should be in the hands of the USPS as we speak. Seller's pic.



Hmmm. I have a grey Maratac Nato Zulu doing nothing. I bet that would look great on this one, PVD hardware and all.


----------



## drtalon

timetokill said:


> Is that a Ted Su strap with the red stitching? It looks great with that strap!


It's the Maratac Elite Composite.


----------



## Watchyman

Is there a sapphire xtal version of this watch?
TIA


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## bulldog15

I've got one.


----------



## Outlawyer

I have the US and Asian models, among my favorite timepieces at any price. Often worn on a black/red stripe Zulu just like Bulldog's, above. 
Just a great watch at a great price, and the factory bracelet may be the best I've ever seen.


----------



## drtalon

I wish they made the S-Series Maratac Zulu in a 4-ring version...


----------



## jwvoorn

Here's mine:


----------



## Bovisa

Mine...


----------



## Recht

I think I am finally going to order one of these. It has always been on my list but dropped off the radar for some reason. Looks like the black Ion version is no longer available, stainless it will be.


----------



## eBanga

I just recently happened upon this thread so I had to post mine and get this thread rolling again :-!








The Nighthawk is one of Citizens best designs IMHO it is definitely one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Raoul Duke

i'm not a fan of the busy dials Citizen uses, but this one has been growing on me recently. this thread is not helping o|


----------



## powerband

Raoul Duke said:


> i'm not a fan of the busy dials Citizen uses, but this one has been growing on me recently. this thread is not helping o|


I'm feeling the same bug coming on. First the scratchy throat... then the fatigue, then the delusion, then the lesions on the skin, and then ultimately the uncontrollable tremble as I click on the "buy" button. :-(


----------



## Deyn Man

have yet to take decent pics but here's mine reporting for duty! ;-)
my 1st eco drive... decided to shelf the leather strap it came with and put on my brown w/ red skunk nato (albeit only 20mm... will order a 22mm for this)...









1st watch with blue lume...









mandatory wrist shot...


----------



## Deyn Man

Raoul Duke said:


> i'm not a fan of the busy dials Citizen uses, but this one has been growing on me recently. this thread is not helping o|


had the same concern too at first but as most owners have mentioned, the numbers on the dial seem to disappear or magically fades into the background whenever you read / tell the time... telling the time on my Nighthawk seems easier than other "norma" (ie. clean-dialed) watches... ;-)


----------



## sarisa

bulldog15 said:


> I've got one.


Nice combo mate ! :-!


----------



## nedrager

PVD (IMO The one true "Nighthawk")


----------



## roadie

Don't know how to use a slide rule, but I just love mine! :-!


----------



## Mike Rivera

Deyn Man said:


> had the same concern too at first but as most owners have mentioned, the numbers on the dial seem to disappear or magically fades into the background whenever you read / tell the time... telling the time on my Nighthawk seems easier than other "norma" (ie. clean-dialed) watches... ;-)


I'm also not a fan of busy dials, but the it's true, the dial is very readable once you put it on. Weird, but it works. It's an affordable fun watch. I kind of wish I went with the black PVD, but I like mine.


----------



## MikeyT

roadie said:


> Don't know how to use a slide rule, but I just love mine! :-!


Here you go: http://www.asa2fly.com/files/support/E6B_Manual.pdf


----------



## Deyn Man

oh, if you can, try getting the one on SS bracelet! i'm really regretting it now (don't know if the brown dialed Nighthawk came with an SS bracelet?). Anyways, the leather strap, in my opinion, is nothing special...


----------



## watcholic

Night is where th Hawk belongs:


----------



## MikeyT

Deyn Man said:


> oh, if you can, try getting the one on SS bracelet! i'm really regretting it now (don't know if the brown dialed Nighthawk came with an SS bracelet?). Anyways, the leather strap, in my opinion, is nothing special...


I think the leather strap is OK, but the bracelet is better. The Havana is available on the bracelet, I believe, but for the money, a Shark mesh from Will Jean or tungchoy is a great alternative.


----------



## Guy-Montag

On a Maratac Zulu NATO:


----------



## Deyn Man

same nato, same amateur pics...


----------



## TedJ

I love this watch and came within a hair's breadth of buying one earlier this year. Easily one of my favorite Eco-Drives.


----------



## photoshooter

Really love this watch


----------



## nedrager

One of my custom ones, radio controlled, Ti, Sapphire...


----------



## Alter Soldat

Just got mine 2 days ago.....so still honeymooning


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Hello

This is my 3rd or so post here, the first 2 were regarding the Timex Inverted Jenny nonsense that I was alerted to by my other half. Anyway, this whole thing was started off because my beautiful Fiancee happened to say, "That's a nice watch....would you like it for Christmas..." as an advert for Timex's new range appeared on her clothes shopping website.

That phrase has never left my partner's lips...so of course I jumped at the chance. However after actually studying the Timex, and noticing that stupid incomprehensible oversight...I decided to turn to the forums of WUS.

Oh how I browsed..until I stumbled upon the Nighthawk Appreciation thread. And it all changed.

I've never been a fan of these over-crowded pilot's watches, preferring others such as the vintage Bell & Ross style (NOT the square monster...) but when I saw this, I was intrigued. In actual fact it was the Red Arrows CA008003E which initially caught my eye, but then saw the Red Arrows Nighthawk and then the standard non-formation flying squad emblazoned version.

So anyway, the long and short of it is, my lovely lady decided to proceed and the other day it turned up. Unfortunately it's not Christmas, but thankfully (to quash the unbelievable level of excitement) she let me have a night with it tonight, to make sure I liked it.

I took the opportunity to get really accustomed to it and as such had to get some lasting memories until Christmas Day. The results are below and all I can say is, it's a beauty.

I want to thank you all for the unrelenting amount of pictures, reviews and references that make second thoughts actually physically impossible...you just can't get away without buying a watch and I now can't help but spend my rare spare time browsing the forums, just scrolling and scrolling...oh what have you started...

Anyway, time to go. Hope you like my efforts.

YY

p.s. I almost forgot. To assist in the delight, I ordered a strap from BJStraps - Vintage with custom stitching. Will update when that arrives. This is going to be one sweet looking watch!


----------



## rabihz24

The Citizen Nighthawlk will be my next Purchase...Gorgeous watch...I have my eye on the blue Nighthawlk that is released only in the UK BJ7010-59L...Any online seller selling it?


----------



## hiro1963




----------



## Oking Syahputra

as an aviation enthusiast , this are a perfect watch for your collection


----------



## andi.dc5

Hey guys,

Im new to the forum. 
I was wondering if anyone knew where I could pick up one of the North American versions of the Nighthawk. (BJ7005-59E)
If they have been discontinued then I guess the Asian market one would be my only option. (BJ7019-62E)
Oh btw im looking for the PVD.

Thanks.

p.s: yes I actually need it to fly.


----------



## seemonkey10

Welcome, I'm new here too. 

Try creation watches, they have many varients of the Nighthawks in stock, pretty fast dilivery, free shipping too. Mine came the other day, love the watch.


----------



## andi.dc5

Hey seemonkey10, thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## NCsmky

Those are great pictures!
I like the white chapter ring on those models. Enjoy!


----------



## andi.dc5

Hey guys,

quick question, any one know if the Euro/Asian version brings the sapphire crystal?

NVM.... found the answer on the review...


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Hi,

Said I would update when the BJ Strap arrived and here it is























Must say I am pretty happy with the strap. It took a wee bit longer to get here than expected but the quality is fabulous, supple leather and well finished and the custom design touches are brilliant (the 10-11-12 and the red/black stitching)

My daily beater is complete.


----------



## PortlandSpartan

Any completely white faced versions?


----------



## francobollo

PortlandSpartan said:


> Any completely white faced versions?


Try this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html
francobollo


----------



## ross7

I love mine, got it within the last few weeks...still honeymooning it:

With original bracelet:










And now currently with the new leather strap w/ perforated holes + butterfly deployment clasp










Lastly the wrist shot:


----------



## shokx

Here is mine


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wampenmann

shokx said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Beautiful strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## jz714

Look like a stowa strap...


----------



## KingK12

I like how bright this watch lights up. It can be seen from afar clear and accurate. The all black one is super stealth and I would have no problem recommending this to any collector.


----------



## hiro1963

Sorry about the post above. I accidentally deleted pics from Photobucket. I can't edit it any more, so here are some updated pics.

Hirsch Liberty vintage










Staib mesh


----------



## gettingstarted

^love the black & white dial, is that available in the US?

This is a stupid question but that second time display at 9 o'clock is used for telling if the current time is night or day, and cannot be used for a second time zone?


----------



## TedJ

gettingstarted said:


> ^love the black & white dial, is that available in the US?


No, that's the BJ7010-16F which ships with a black leather strap with deployant clasp. It's a Europe/Asia market model but is readily available online.



> This is a stupid question but that second time display at 9 o'clock is used for telling if the current time is night or day, and cannot be used for a second time zone?


No, it's a "true" GMT hand in that it can be set independently of the main hour hand. You can, of course, set it to match your current local timezone in which case it will function as an day/night indicator.


----------



## hiro1963

TedJ said:


> No, that's the BJ7010-16F which ships with a black leather strap with deployant clasp. It's a Europe/Asia market model but is readily available online.
> 
> No, it's a "true" GMT hand in that it can be set independently of the main hour hand. You can, of course, set it to match your current local timezone in which case it will function as an day/night indicator.


Thanks for that, Ted!

It seems it's getting a bit harder to find the BJ7010-16F. I found only one seller to have them in stock.

CITIZEN NIGHTHAWK EURO ECO-DRIVE LEATHER PILOTS WATCH BJ7010-16F BJ7017-09E | eBay


----------



## andi.dc5

Hey dude , quick question where did you get that strap?
Is it the an original from Citizen?


----------



## DM71

Very nice strap combos in this thread. Mine on stock bracelet and Steinhart pilot strap, love this watch. One of the nicest busy dial out there IMO.


----------



## Quicksilver

Pulled the trigger on a Nighthawk today. Coming on the stock bracelet. Time to find some good straps.


----------



## hiro1963

quicksilver7 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Nighthawk today. Coming on the stock bracelet. Time to find some good straps.


Excellent! :-! Have fun finding new straps!


----------



## Quicksilver

ross7 said:


> I love mine, got it within the last few weeks...still honeymooning it:
> 
> And now currently with the new leather strap w/ perforated holes + butterfly deployment clasp


Anyone know what strap the above is? Really like the look.


----------



## andi.dc5

I second that. id really like to know as well..
Also, does anyone know if the strap from the AS4035-04E fits the Nighthawk?? it brings the same leather band with the white stiching and a PVD clasp.


quicksilver7 said:


> Anyone know what strap the above is? Really like the look.


----------



## HOV

Just got mine a few days ago.

I was looking for a nice quality quartz analog to round out my collection. At first I ordered a Tissot autoquartz from Amazon. Nice looking watch, loved the sapphire on both sides, and the exhibition caseback showing the decorated rotor and internals. But the band was awkward at best, and it didn't do the one thing I need a quartz watch to do: the second hand needs to hit the markers, and it did not on this Tissot. So it went back. 

Next I bought a Bathys 100 Fathoms quartz off another forum member. Once again, a nice watch in fantastic condition but the second hand didn't hit the markers. With regret I flipped it.

Suddenly I became interested in a slide rule bezel. As an engineer and watch buff, the ability to do math on an analog wristwatch seemed just about right for my sensibilities. The pictures in this thread showed the Nighthawk as an elegant and veratile watch, so I ordered one from Amazon.

A day before it arrived, I went to the watch store to check out some other Citizens. Out of the ~100 citizen watches in the display case, only the Nighthawk's second hand didn't hit the markers. That made me a little nervous, but I figured it was an "issue" (we all know the real issue is in the psychology of the people like me who actually care about this!) with that particular watch.

Next day came. Unboxing the watch, I observed it for a minute. Second hand was bang on. This watch did not disappoint! Top 10 strong points IMHO:

1. Eco-Drive in its various forms has to be hand downs the best maintenance-free quartz movement available.
2. The machined clasp is a thing of beauty. So many stamped metal clasps are out there on watches that cost way more than this one.
3. The rest of the bracelet is just about perfect: solid end links, manly appearance, the easily maintained brushed finish. No proprietary lugs.
4. The large, knurled crown feels great in the hand - just like my GSAR. No play when pulled out, and it screws down very nicely. Feels precise when setting the watch.
5. The raised, applied markers are gorgeous. Lume performs with the best of them.
6. A little irridescence on the base of the hands is a nice touch. Looks like some kind of PVD.
7. 200m water resist on a calculator watch!
8. Thus far it is spot on with NIST time.
9. This mineral crystal, though not my first choice in watch glass and a compromise for me, has excellent clarity. It "disappears" better than any of the sapphire crystals I have ever had. I'd like to know what material Citizen uses, to call this glass "super hardened".
10. Not only does the second hand hit the markers very well, but the minute hand also hits the markers as the second hand hits 12. Perfect.

Citizen must be taking good advantage of its size, resources, and experience to maintain some cutting edge manufacturing practices. This is a very impressive $200 watch.


----------



## stockae92

I really like mine. I hope I can land a bracelet for it.


----------



## wampenmann

HOV said:


> Just got mine a few days ago.
> 
> I was looking for a nice quality quartz analog to round out my collection. At first I ordered a Tissot autoquartz from Amazon. Nice looking watch, loved the sapphire on both sides, and the exhibition caseback showing the decorated rotor and internals. But the band was awkward at best, and it didn't do the one thing I need a quartz watch to do: the second hand needs to hit the markers, and it did not on this Tissot. So it went back.
> 
> Next I bought a Bathys 100 Fathoms quartz off another forum member. Once again, a nice watch in fantastic condition but the second hand didn't hit the markers. With regret I flipped it.
> 
> Suddenly I became interested in a slide rule bezel. As an engineer and watch buff, the ability to do math on an analog wristwatch seemed just about right for my sensibilities. The pictures in this thread showed the Nighthawk as an elegant and veratile watch, so I ordered one from Amazon.
> 
> A day before it arrived, I went to the watch store to check out some other Citizens. Out of the ~100 citizen watches in the display case, only the Nighthawk's second hand didn't hit the markers. That made me a little nervous, but I figured it was an "issue" (we all know the real issue is in the psychology of the people like me who actually care about this!) with that particular watch.
> 
> Next day came. Unboxing the watch, I observed it for a minute. Second hand was bang on. This watch did not disappoint! Top 10 strong points IMHO:
> 
> 1. Eco-Drive in its various forms has to be hand downs the best maintenance-free quartz movement available.
> 2. The machined clasp is a thing of beauty. So many stamped metal clasps are out there on watches that cost way more than this one.
> 3. The rest of the bracelet is just about perfect: solid end links, manly appearance, the easily maintained brushed finish. No proprietary lugs.
> 4. The large, knurled crown feels great in the hand - just like my GSAR. No play when pulled out, and it screws down very nicely. Feels precise when setting the watch.
> 5. The raised, applied markers are gorgeous. Lume performs with the best of them.
> 6. A little irridescence on the base of the hands is a nice touch. Looks like some kind of PVD.
> 7. 200m water resist on a calculator watch!
> 8. Thus far it is spot on with NIST time.
> 9. This mineral crystal, though not my first choice in watch glass and a compromise for me, has excellent clarity. It "disappears" better than any of the sapphire crystals I have ever had. I'd like to know what material Citizen uses, to call this glass "super hardened".
> 10. Not only does the second hand hit the markers very well, but the minute hand also hits the markers as the second hand hits 12. Perfect.
> 
> Citizen must be taking good advantage of its size, resources, and experience to maintain some cutting edge manufacturing practices. This is a very impressive $200 watch.


Nice review! Grats on one of the coolest looking pilot watches around. Now let's see some wristshots.


----------



## Sean779

I know I shouldn't post this because it's a live Ebay auction and many here might be mulling over buying this. 2.70 carat diamond. Custom made for a pilot who failed a drug test. First $2500 takes it.


----------



## TedJ

To quote Maude Flanders, "My eyes have been soiled!"


----------



## jspeakman

Hi

New to the forum and would really appreciate any wrist shots of the Nighthawk BJ7010-16F (White Bezel) which I am thinking of getting. A very seriously classy watch IMO with classic looks. However does look pretty large in some photos - not that keen on oversize watches (have 7'' wrist). How would it compare size wise say to a Seiko SNA411 (my second choice - both in slightly different ways have a hint of Navitimer style which I like). 

Live in the UK so would welcome any advice on where to get the white bezel nighthawk online - seen a couple on EBAY uk (mywatcheshub?). Guess will have to factor in shipping, taxes etc.

Thanks hugely

Jez


----------



## hiro1963

jspeakman said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the forum and would really appreciate any wrist shots of the Nighthawk BJ7010-16F (White Bezel) which I am thinking of getting. A very seriously classy watch IMO with classic looks. However does look pretty large in some photos - not that keen on oversize watches (have 7'' wrist). How would it compare size wise say to a Seiko SNA411 (my second choice - both in slightly different ways have a hint of Navitimer style which I like).
> 
> Live in the UK so would welcome any advice on where to get the white bezel nighthawk online - seen a couple on EBAY uk (mywatcheshub?). Guess will have to factor in shipping, taxes etc.
> 
> Thanks hugely
> 
> Jez


You should be able to pull that off easily. My wrist is 6.75" and it's pushing my limit. But, I think it still looks OK. I've received many compliments too including my wife, which is rare. I had a SNA411 a long time ago and it wears smaller than the Nighthawk.


----------



## jspeakman

hiro1963 said:


> You should be able to pull that off easily. My wrist is 6.75" and it's pushing my limit. But, I think it still looks OK. I've received many compliments too including my wife, which is rare. I had a SNA411 a long time ago and it wears smaller than the Nighthawk.


Looks terrific - many thanks for taking the time to post. It really is a stunning design - brown leather strap compliments it very well indeed giving it a nice contrasting touch of quality understatement, more so than the black leather/ss bracelet IMO.

Now off to see us play our version of American Football against the old enemy. Strongly suspect this time Waterloo will be reversed!

Best wishes

Jez


----------



## jbw

Here's a few pics of my RC Nighthawk


----------



## rabihz24

Sean779 said:


> I know I shouldn't post this because it's a live Ebay auction and many here might be mulling over buying this. 2.70 carat diamond. Custom made for a pilot who failed a drug test. First $2500 takes it.


Really? That thing is Hideous im sorry....Blasphemy! Some folks might love it..No love here though...


----------



## hiro1963

I was watching Castle on Hulu last night and saw detective Javier Esposito wearing a Nighthawk.


----------



## JFingers

rabihz24 said:


> Really? That thing is Hideous im sorry....Blasphemy! Some folks might love it..No love here though...


I agree... this watch makes me want to kick puppies and punch kittens. One of the ugliest pieces of "bling" I've ever seen.

Shut up, PETA, I'm just joking about harming animals.


----------



## Sean779

JFingers said:


> I agree... this watch makes me want to kick puppies and punch kittens. One of the ugliest pieces of "bling" I've ever seen.
> 
> Shut up, PETA, I'm just joking about harming animals.


Be safe, puppies and kittens, it didn't sell. The evil gnomes that brought it forth have brought it back to middle earth.


----------



## rabihz24

Sean779 said:


> Be safe, puppies and kittens, it didn't sell. The evil gnomes that brought it forth have brought it back to middle earth.


Thank god...
Maybe the one did the mod should present it to the Eco drive team at Citizen...They will llllove it i tell ya...


----------



## JFingers

Sean779 said:


> Be safe, puppies and kittens, it didn't sell. The evil gnomes that brought it forth have brought it back to middle earth.


That's the best news I've heard all day!


----------



## mathjkt

Thought i'd share my new watch. Bought it as a cheap watch to use when i fly, i must admit it's very well made! Strap is from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## stockae92

i like the sail cloth combo


----------



## TseTse




----------



## wovivi01

I'll add mine...


----------



## Delmarco

The Nighthawk is my first Citizen purchase and my all time favorite in my Eco Drive collection!














































But I sold it last December when I picked up the Calibre 2100.

However I caaaaaaaaaaaaaaan't wait to get the Nighthawk Promaster Sapphire on my wrist this summer!


----------



## jspeakman

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum for all your friendly advice and support. Citizen Nighthawk arrived a week ago (thank you Citywatches!) - one of those rare occasions when reality exceeds expectations - it is just gorgeous. Impressive timekeeping - forgive v blurry pic taken this morning of Nighthawk and Casio atomic time waveceptor. Just wanted to show Nighthawk still absolutely spot on after setting it 6 days ago.

(honourable mention please for my £25 Casio - gets serious abuse and, apart from change of battery, never put a foot wrong in ten years)

Thanks again

Jezza


----------



## jspeakman

PS

Found this nice review of Citizen Nighthawk by Worn and Wound (contains link to their video review on youtube) - quite recent I think

worn&wound » Review: Citizen Nighthawk

Jezza


----------



## Martin.

This thread kind of sealed the deal for me. Bought with the bracelet but really like it on leather too.


----------



## MadMex




----------



## AirMech74

Here is mine....


----------



## nsx_23

Just bought mine. Thinking about a Nato or leather strap - any suggestions? Mine came with a Leather strap but I am not terribly fond of the design.

I also get the feeling watches are about to become my next hobby....not good for the wallet. Came across this forum whilst researching and I am already eyeing my next purchases...


----------



## 50missioncap

Hey guys, I really want one of these. Want to make sure I get one of the asian ones with the detailed case backing. Any suggestions?

Can anyone explain the difference between these two?

CITIZEN ECO-DRIVE JAPAN NIGHTHAWK PROMASTER BLACK LEATHER PILOT WATCH BJ7017-09E | eBay

CITIZEN PROMASTER NIGHTHAWK EURO MEN'S LEATHER PILOTS WATCH BJ7010-08E | eBay

Would you hesitate to buy from ebay? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Chunky74

From what I know of Nighthawks - There is no difference. Both DO NOT have the wording of Nighthawk under the wr200 text (as per american versions). It may have a different case back though ??? I'm very sure it will be the exact same movement. My last three purchases have been through Ebay for Seiko/Citizens and I have no issue at all. I've used 'premierworld' and 'times-star' . But spend some time trawling through the feedback and seller history first !


----------



## Chunky74

Mine says Hi !!!


----------



## 50missioncap

Pulled the trigger on one the other day. On its way from singapore as I write this. Got one with a rubber band on it. Might want to put a leather band on it at some point... does anyone know the size of the band bracket?


----------



## FunkySteve

22 mm is the lug width I believe (according to amazon...looks about right)


----------



## 50missioncap

Bomber Long - 22mm Brown Vintage - Brown Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle

Would this work?


----------



## Yitty

50missioncap said:


> Bomber Long - 22mm Brown Vintage - Brown Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle
> 
> Would this work?


I think this band would look fantastic with this watch.


----------



## 50missioncap

Yitty said:


> I think this band would look fantastic with this watch.


As do I... this watch looks great with brown bands...


----------



## 50missioncap

Just got mine in the mail last friday. Love this watch. Not crazy about the rubber deployant band, but I've got a leather one coming from crown and buckle. Pics to come.


----------



## Recht

.


----------



## 50missioncap

Just put my leather band on from crown and buckle... What do you guys think?


----------



## Delmarco

beautiful!


----------



## Hickory Shampoo

Delmarco said:


> However I caaaaaaaaaaaaaaan't wait to get the Nighthawk Promaster Sapphire on my wrist this summer!


You, sir, are an enabler. I was doing just fine, wringing my hands over the impending purchase of the JY0010-50E when I came across your post and these pictures. I'm now several hundred dollars poorer because of you.


----------



## nsx_23

Just got a Taikonaut strap for mine.








.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Juanito305

brett kenny said:


> I just love the Nighthawks, what a classic, gorgeous family of watches!
> 
> Here's a couple of mine sporting different boots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show us yours guys!
> 
> cheers


What's the model # for the black one on the left?? and which band is that? I LOVE that combo.


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## johnny action

Looks nice to me. Is that an older C&B strap? It looks nicely weathered and broken in. Are their straps soft or stiff, in general?


50missioncap said:


> Just put my leather band on from crown and buckle... What do you guys think?
> View attachment 789085


----------



## brett kenny

Juanito305 said:


> What's the model # for the black one on the left?? and which band is that? I LOVE that combo.


Chinese market Ultra Nighthawk AS8009-53E. Strap is Fluco Pilot.

cheers big ears


----------



## Juanito305

brett kenny said:


> Chinese market Ultra Nighthawk AS8009-53E. Strap is Fluco Pilot.
> 
> cheers big ears


Thanks Brett!


----------



## ultrainferno

I received my BJ7010-59E yesterday! I bought it from Creationwatches.com and it arrived only 3 days later.
The watch came in a snake leather-ish box with the manual, the international guarantee card and nothing else. The warranty card isn't even filled in or stamped. Is that normal?

It took me about an hour to get the (24) hour set correctly, the manual (even though it's correct) isn't that useful, luckily a youtube video helped.
As the tool to remove parts of the band wasn't delivered, do you have any advise on what I should use to get the pins out without scratching the watch?

Thanks guys


----------



## ericng79

*Good morning!

The postman dropped this baby off yesterday.... Wasn't expecting it for a few more days at least.... ;-)*



























*Sorry for the poor pics.... :-d

The watch is impressive.... I'm still gawking at it, especially the 2 aeroplane pointers. :-!*


----------



## nsx_23

I'm thinking of getting a Maratac strap and I can't decide between a plain black NATO (silver or black fittings?), Maratac elite with red stiching or a black-grey Bond NATO strap. Thoughts?

Would Also appreciate any pointers to a reseller who ships internationally.


----------



## ultrainferno




----------



## 50missioncap

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/1-mo...sian-model-w-2-straps-744016.html#post5416838

Selling mine with a few different bands if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigpoppa822

I have a question for everyone with the Havana (brown dial) versions. Where did you buy your watch? The only place I can find them is on eBay from a seller in Singapore and I'd rather not go that route if it all possible. 
Thanks


----------



## Sean779

bigpoppa822 said:


> I have a question for everyone with the Havana (brown dial) versions. Where did you buy your watch? The only place I can find them is on eBay from a seller in Singapore and I'd rather not go that route if it all possible.
> Thanks


Nothing alarming about going that route. It's an Asian model not sold in the West. Check the seller's feedback and order with confidence. I did.


----------



## TCKelsey

So you guys order of off EBAY without worrying as long as their feedback is good? lol I guess im always worried about random Hong Kong companies, but if it is the "asian" version it should be legit right?

Just dont wanna buy a fake off EBAY


----------



## DM71

bigpoppa822 said:


> I have a question for everyone with the Havana (brown dial) versions. Where did you buy your watch? The only place I can find them is on eBay from a seller in Singapore and I'd rather not go that route if it all possible.
> Thanks


I got mine from Timeparadise. I bought over 20 watches (Seiko or Citizen) from them, Pokemonyu and Premierworld. Only great experience with all three and can highly recommend them. Fast shipping and all watches came with papers and warranty card, sometimes in gift box, sometimes in original box.

You don't have to worry.


----------



## Angelgilda

DM71 said:


> I got mine from Timeparadise. I bought over 20 watches (Seiko or Citizen) from them, Pokemonyu and Premierworld. Only great experience with all three and can highly recommend them. Fast shipping and all watches came with papers and warranty card, sometimes in gift box, sometimes in original box.
> 
> You don't have to worry.


Thank you for the information... I am interested in this beautiful watch too!


----------



## DM71

You're welcome Angelgilda. The only problem I have now is that I just went back on eBay to make sure the seller still had them available and I have to resist not buying a black dial to go with my Havana. Damn it, I have 6 of them on my ''watch list'' now. o|


----------



## bigpoppa822

Pulled the trigger on a Havana nighthawk yesterday, thanks for the advice DM71. Now I wait patiently for it to arrive and try not to buy another in the mean time!


----------



## Shifty4ever

Bigpoppa, 

You'll like the havana Nighthawk. The only downside to this watch is the strap. I replaced it immediately. It was stiff and squeaked for some reason. I ended up putting it on a dark brown Hirsch Mariner. The watch wears so much nicer now.


----------



## daffie

Ellen55Ma said:


> it's right up there with the most comfortable watches ever encountered


I can imagine...with that size :-d


----------



## glg

Here is mine, although I love the all black version, I got a rc from a recent trade, the watch is amazing, I had a headache trying to learn all the features .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea

Damn. I KNEW that was a nighthawk but we didn't have the DVR yet so I couldn't go look again. My wife thought I was nuts.


hiro1963 said:


> I was watching Castle on Hulu last night and saw detective Javier Esposito wearing a Nighthawk.


----------



## bigpoppa822

Just got my Havana in the mail today  I love it! Definitely needs a different strap though.

pics:










Love the blue lume


----------



## nsx_23

Just put mine on a rubber diving strap


----------



## nsx_23

Is anyone using a Maratac Zulu on their Nighthawk? I just receive mine but it seems to be too thick to fit...


----------



## Alathea

It will fit. Im not currently but I have done so before. The stock spring bars are a bit tight to get back in there, but you can do it.


----------



## bigpoppa822

Shifty4ever said:


> Bigpoppa,
> 
> You'll like the havana Nighthawk. The only downside to this watch is the strap. I replaced it immediately. It was stiff and squeaked for some reason. I ended up putting it on a dark brown Hirsch Mariner. The watch wears so much nicer now.


Can you post a picture of it with that strap? I definitely agree the OEM strap needs to go but I'm stuck on what shade of brown to get.


----------



## nsx_23

Alathea said:


> It will fit. Im not currently but I have done so before. The stock spring bars are a bit tight to get back in there, but you can do it.


Finally got it to fit but can't help thinking the extra stress on the spring bar can't be good....


----------



## Alathea

Ive never popped mine out. You can also go up 1 size in spring bar (I think) and get curved springbars.


----------



## NeedAG

Just wanted to sincerely thank you guys for turning me on the Nighthawk. 
Got one last week with a Crown & Buckle strap, what a great watch!!


----------



## MikeyT

I have mine on a Zulu. It works pretty well, although it wasn't easy to fit it.


----------



## charger02

Was considering an Obris Morgan but I really like the functionality of an Eco-drive and the second time zone is a bonus. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## nsx_23

Quick question - What diameter are the spring bars on the Nighthawk and where does one order a second set?


----------



## bigpoppa822

Does anyone know where I could find the OEM bracelet for my Nighthawk? I found one on here last night but it was sold before I could buy it.


----------



## Jraul7

Really enjoy my Nighthawk, and seriously considering getting the black one.

Now, which strap do you prefer?

C. Ward pilot:



















Hirsch Liberty:


----------



## DM71

bigpoppa822 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the OEM bracelet for my Nighthawk? I found one on here last night but it was sold before I could buy it.


You can find it here: - BJ7010 Citizen Nighthawk Steel Bracelet It's a bit expensive, but worth it IMO. I was so tired of waiting for one to show up in the sales forum, that I bought it new at $96 plus shipping! It's now in my strap box since I have my Havana strap on my Nighthawk, but I know it will go back on it at some point.



Jraul7 said:


> Really enjoy my Nighthawk, and seriously considering getting the black one.
> 
> Now, which strap do you prefer?
> 
> C. Ward pilot:


They both look good, honestly. But this is my favorite ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jraul7

Thanks Dan, as you know, your Havana with the Steinhart strap gave me the idea!



DM71 said:


> They both look good, honestly. But this is my favorite ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sean779

DM71 said:


> They both look good, honestly. But this is my favorite ^^^^^^^^^


I agree. The oversized ss rivets are perfect.

I was never a fan of the white/black dial until now on that strap.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder which leather strap would look good on my black Nighthawk.


----------



## Jraul7

Maybe something like this:










Or if you want to go black leather, one with red stitching would be very nice.


----------



## nsx_23

Anyone know of an international Hirsch reseller? The Hirsch liberty looks good.

Looking at something like this atm: http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-size/22mm-straps/flieger-22mm-black-calf.html


----------



## bigpoppa822

Anyone know where I can get a replacement crystal for a Nighthawk? Tried the usual online watch parts retailers but didn't find anything.


----------



## charger02

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jam karet

Love all these nighthawks!


----------



## supersong115

Oh god, how can I resist this? 

Just pulled the trigger and ordered a Nighthawk BJ7010-16F (white slide rule) from CreationWatches. SO PUMPED. Its going to be my first Citizen, first Eco-Drive, and first Dual-time watch. Can you guys make time go faster so it arrives at my doorstep already?


----------



## Guy-Montag

supersong115 said:


> Oh god, how can I resist this?
> 
> Just pulled the trigger and ordered a Nighthawk BJ7010-16F (white slide rule) from CreationWatches. SO PUMPED. Its going to be my first Citizen, first Eco-Drive, and first Dual-time watch. Can you guys make time go faster so it arrives at my doorstep already?


You'll love it!


----------



## RCC

Just received mine in the mail. A lot smaller than I expected (good thing). The second hand does not completely hit all the markers which kinda sucks. The watch is in a low battery mode, so I'm hoping things will change once the watch gets some charge.

I put on a crown & buckle leather strap.

http://i.imgur.com/mrPc1.jpg


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Canuck

It just occurred to me-isn't the slide rule rotation knob in a completely awkward place if you're wearing the watch on your left wrist? Wouldn't make much more sense to have it on the right side of the watch rather than the left 8 o'clock position?


----------



## nsx_23

Canuck said:


> It just occurred to me-isn't the slide rule rotation knob in a completely awkward place if you're wearing the watch on your left wrist? Wouldn't make much more sense to have it on the right side of the watch rather than the left 8 o'clock position?


I haven't really noticed any issues with the sliderule knob. If anything, the pronounced crown at 3 May cause issues with some people, but again I have no complaints there 

New strap for the new year:


----------



## CCCP

I really love mine, and Eco-Drive is the best quartz technology around!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Got mine for Christmas and it hasn't left my wrist since (once charged). It's even better looking in real life and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## biatch0

How's the PVD version doing over the long term for you guys? Mine's apparently in the mail but I've got some concerns about scuffing and scratching after reading some horror stories. Especially concerned about the strap since that seems to be the most worn spot on my existing daily.

Looks like the majority have gone with black leather. Guess I'll be looking at a couple of shops online to prepare for the arrival of my Nighthawk!


----------



## Delmarco

Hickory Shampoo said:


> You, sir, are an enabler. I was doing just fine, wringing my hands over the impending purchase of the JY0010-50E when I came across your post and these pictures. I'm now several hundred dollars poorer because of you.


Awesome! I just saw your sig!

That has to be a beautiful watch in person!

I haven't got mine as yet. I picked up a Calibre 2100 that summer.


----------



## djjasper

This is the one I had in the early 90s...
Model CB700SC


----------



## biatch0

Powered by un-eco drive?


----------



## nsx_23

Put mine on a leather nato.


----------



## biatch0

Just joined the club 

Going to go get the bracelet resized and/or try to pick up a leather band later before I can actually use it


----------



## Sean779

From what I've heard, Citizen has discontinued the pvd. Too bad, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## nsx_23

Indeed. If they really are discontinuing it its worth picking one up.


----------



## biatch0

Good thing I grabbed mine then... I still feel like the SS version is calling me, but the PVD version is at least a little unique (the rest of my watches are all SS).


----------



## nsx_23

I can't decide whether to leave my Nighthawk on the Leather Nato, traditional flieger-style strap or the bond nato.


----------



## andrija86ze

My first "serious" watch, very proud owner, and this one had few years of wrist-time. Beautiful watch... :-!


----------



## spdu4ia

had to add my new acquisition










-









-









-


----------



## Outlawyer

That tropical red/black strap looks fantastico, spd. What make?

After owning one (I have the US and Asian models) for 5 years +, I can honestly say that the stock bracelet alone is worth what I paid for the entire watch. Never had a more comfortable, perfectly fitting bracelet of any make.


----------



## spdu4ia

I got it from panatime thanks


----------



## dean17300

Had my PVD nighthawk a couple of months now and must say I'm very impressed i especially like the tipped lume on my asian version. And like a few others in this thread i am tempted by the s/s or maybe the Havana decisions decisions.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## paj20

Havana Nighthawk on a GNOMON NATO strap. Feels much better than the leather band provided with the watch (too stiff). Overall looks great, abit of an adventurer look, but classy too.





The same with an olive ZULU strap.


----------



## MP83

Love this thread, nice watches. I'm about to get one (ss with black face and ss bracelet) but I'm also just a little worried that it may look too big, my wrist is just about 7 inches.


----------



## Jraul7

mine is 6.75"... check my pictures in this thread... it will look great in your wrist!


----------



## MP83

Jraul7 said:


> mine is 6.75"... check my pictures in this thread... it will look great in your wrist!


Well I just ordered one (asian version). I'll put some pics here as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Do all the 'Promaster' nighthawks have sapphire crystals?


----------



## MP83

Slow*Jim said:


> Do all the 'Promaster' nighthawks have sapphire crystals?


I don't think they do, here is a guide to all the different nighthawk variants: https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html


----------



## EvoRich

Just got this late last week


----------



## spdu4ia

Threw on the bracelet for today


----------



## Jraul7

Also got one (my second one) last week

View attachment 970676


----------



## ethant

I have been eyeing the Nighthawk for a while now. When I saw that my Costco had the black pvd version in stock I had no choice!

View attachment 981728


----------



## jbart

EvoRich - This is a great look. Can I ask which leather NATO you are using and how well does it fit between the watch body and spring bars?



EvoRich said:


> Just got this late last week


----------



## haniffunk

this is my first nighthawk:


----------



## rvc

My *Citizen BJ7019-62E* a.k.a. Nighthawk


----------



## smalls

Just got my first citizen and I gotta say I'm very impressed. A lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Bradjhomes

jbart said:


> EvoRich - This is a great look. Can I ask which leather NATO you are using and how well does it fit between the watch body and spring bars?


+1 this is a great combo. Where did the strap come from?


----------



## MP83

On a Hadley Roma ms817


----------



## MP83




----------



## ShaggyDog

My Nighthawk Promaster Sky says hello.

View attachment 990533


----------



## ViperGuy

Just ordered a nighthawk. What size is the strap? 22mm?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jraul7

Yes 22mm.


----------



## ViperGuy

Jraul7 said:


> Yes 22mm.


Thank you.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnny action

View attachment 993483

Strap by _BJ Straps_.


----------



## MikeyT

I just put mine on a gray Hadley Roma.


----------



## chriscentro

Hi

Can I check whether the Nighthawk is a current model and still in production, right?


----------



## MP83

chriscentro said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I check whether the Nighthawk is a current model and still in production, right?


I believe it is still in production, at least the stainless steel version

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro

MP83 said:


> I believe it is still in production, at least the stainless steel version
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I saw one today at a shop and recommended my friend to buy it and I'm thinking should I get one too, before it's gone.

I found a review that states that the production date was Aug 2005!

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7017-50ET review


----------



## SMP_DON

*Nighthawk has landed!!! I'm lovin it!

*
View attachment 998174


DON


----------



## Twinrado

Here is my Nighthawk. Just a stock configuration for now. Looking at straps now to give it a little different feel.










Also, didn't see this posted anywhere but while looking at the bracelet to determine what kind of strap I would like I noticed that the links for the stock bracelet are shaped like a wing. Guess this goes back to the nighthawk being a pilot watch.


----------



## khbk

Got it yesterday. 
My watchmaker had a day off, so I took off the bracelet (much too large) and put on a Hirsch Knight.
I also want to try my Hirsch Liberty.
Nice watch BTW.


----------



## ViperGuy

My Nighthawk came in today. Here are a few pics. A couple are with the new NATO. 



Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Twinrado

For the people that have replaced their bracelets with straps...what spring bars did you use? I ordered a leather nato and standard 22mm spring bars from Crown and Buckle and they spring bars do not stay. They pop out with the slightest pressure. I even tried the factory spring bars from the bracelet and they did not garner much trust either as I shot one across the room.


----------



## ViperGuy

Twinrado said:


> For the people that have replaced their bracelets with straps...what spring bars did you use? I ordered a leather nato and standard 22mm spring bars from Crown and Buckle and they spring bars do not stay. They pop out with the slightest pressure. I even tried the factory spring bars from the bracelet and they did not garner much trust either as I shot one across the room.


The Nighthawk has some pretty large spring bars. When I went to put the NATO on, it wouldn't even slip through the opening with the spring bars in. So what I did was hold the NATO in place while I put the spring bars in. They locked tight and the NATO was secure.

Not sure how well this method would work with a leather NATO, but its worth a try.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## jbart

Twinrado said:


> For the people that have replaced their bracelets with straps...what spring bars did you use? I ordered a leather nato and standard 22mm spring bars from Crown and Buckle and they spring bars do not stay. They pop out with the slightest pressure. I even tried the factory spring bars from the bracelet and they did not garner much trust either as I shot one across the room.


I have a Panatime leather NATO I wear with mine. I have to take off the spring bars, lay the strap over the back of the watch, and then re-install the spring bars. The trick I found is that you have to push the spring bars in to the watch to ensure they are fully seated. The strap will keep them from "springing" in to place on their own.


----------



## SMP_DON

ViperGuy said:


> My Nighthawk came in today. Here are a few pics. A couple are with the new NATO.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


Nice. Here's mine

View attachment 1007341


DON

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

On a new C&B NATO


----------



## H3RRINGTON

IMG_0047 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0051 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0084 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro

The pics aren't well taken but what the heck


----------



## H3RRINGTON

Time to go to work!
View attachment 1009472


----------



## Tretton

chriscentro said:


> The pics aren't well taken but what the heck


You're joking, right? Really nice photos!


----------



## STEVIE

I really like my Nighthawk. I decided to put some leather on it as it is after all a pilot watch:

This band was budget priced @ just $29.99, but it looks OK to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## DM71

STEVIE said:


> I really like my Nighthawk. I decided to put some leather on it as it is after all a pilot watch:
> 
> This band was budget priced @ just $29.99, but it looks OK to me. What do you guys think?


That looks perfect to me.


----------



## EvoRich

I have a new found appreciation for my Nighthawk BJ7010-16F. Recently bought a Hamilton Field Officer. I decided I wanted the exact same "pilot style" straps for my Hamilton, but would prefer brown, so I ordered brown ones for my Hamilton. I donated the Hamilton straps to my Nighthawk. The "pilot style" straps really set off the Nighthawk.

I didn't post in the WRUW thread today, but it was my BJ7010-16F with these straps. I'm loving it.


----------



## pusherman

just wanted to share some nighthawk love.. here's my BJ7010-16f.. was sitting on the fence with this one for a while but glad i pulled the trigger on an early birthday present, it's such a great watch, looks and feels a+ all around..


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Mikerccie

Totally going to resurrect a zombie thread.

I just got this in the mail with its OEM strap plus this cool soft Hirsch. 














Sent from my thingamajig using 100% recycled electrons.


----------



## tincob

Mikerccie,

I was totally looking at that used Havana on the WUS For Sale forum.

As much as I like the black dial Nighthawks, I think I'm going to pick up the Havana.

For the guys who have switched out their bracelets for a strap, let me know if you want to sell me your bracelets since the Havana only comes in a leather strap.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Enoslives5

With domed blue AR sapphire crystal mod from Yobokies


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wow. Never seen domed crystal on a nighthawk. Not sure if I love it or hate it


----------



## ViperGuy

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Never seen domed crystal on a nighthawk. Not sure if I love it or hate it


Same here. I think it would be somewhat of a good mod, as the curvature would probably help magnify the chapter ring a little.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## khbk

Now on orange


----------



## tincob

I think I'm decided on the Havana over the Black dial, but still not 100% convinced.

For those who have or used to have the Havana, how versatile do you find the brown dial?

I realize the black is more versatile than the brown but having something different would be cool as long as it gets put in regular rotation.

And another factor that's kinda working against the Havana is that I like bracelets (which I can size to my 6.5" wrist easier than leather bands). I have to factor in the cost of a bracelet purchase into the Havana purchase.


----------



## DM71

tincob said:


> I think I'm decided on the Havana over the Black dial, but still not 100% convinced.
> 
> For those who have or used to have the Havana, how versatile do you find the brown dial?
> 
> I realize the black is more versatile than the brown but having something different would be cool as long as it gets put in regular rotation.
> 
> And another factor that's kinda working against the Havana is that I like bracelets (which I can size to my 6.5" wrist easier than leather bands). I have to factor in the cost of a bracelet purchase into the Havana purchase.


I know I love mine, I wear it with brown or tan shoes. I bought the bracelet and really enjoy it, for me it worth it.


----------



## jmusz

replaced the stock black leather strap with the brown nato. love it.


----------



## EvoRich

Perfect look for that Nighthawk. I have mine on brown leather also!

Here is my black on on the original bracelet today. I love the way it looks on the bracelet. Typically, I wear it on a black NATO. Only complaint about the bracelet is it seems to pinch hair a lot more than any other bracelet on other watches I have.


----------



## khbk

Now back on bracelet


----------



## spdu4ia

Few different straps, don't remember where I posted these so sorry if they are duplicates. And excuse the cellphone wrist shot quality.
































And a lume shot


----------



## khbk

One more picture


----------



## art_vandelay

First post!


----------



## khbk




----------



## Jraul7

Bracelet!


----------



## jklfafa

New acquisition, makes me excited to wear a citizen again


----------



## MP83

On grey Obris Morgan Branco strap


----------



## spdu4ia

Finally put it on a Zulu


----------



## tincob

tincob said:


> I think I'm decided on the Havana over the Black dial, but still not 100% convinced.
> 
> For those who have or used to have the Havana, how versatile do you find the brown dial?
> 
> I realize the black is more versatile than the brown but having something different would be cool as long as it gets put in regular rotation.
> 
> And another factor that's kinda working against the Havana is that I like bracelets (which I can size to my 6.5" wrist easier than leather bands). I have to factor in the cost of a bracelet purchase into the Havana purchase.


After all this, I wound up getting a used BJ7010-16F body.

Black dial, but with the white bezel so it's a little departure from the traditional black. I bought just the body so I still need to buy the bracelet. Anybody want to sell their Nighthawk bracelet to me? :-d

I'll post a pic once I get a bracelet/strap for it.


----------



## AustinPeacock




----------



## khbk

Nice strap!
What is it?


----------



## spdu4ia

One more


----------



## Guinibee

Love the Nighthawk


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## SMP_DON

NATO









Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenAD

Coming Soon...


----------



## Hayman19

Do you have a model number for that nighthawk? It looks great.


----------



## ViperGuy

CitizenAD said:


> Coming Soon...
> View attachment 1100096


Me like.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

Here is my Nighthawk.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## nikbrown

I got a fathers day gift!!!!.... and she gave me a new Nighthawk for my first fathers day!!!! 








I swapped out the band with an Omega like shark mesh from wjean28 on ebay (I had been lusting after that band since I saw it in the Omega store).

I love the old school slide rule and new-school ecodrive features. It's the perfect watch for me since I love tech, but love old tools as well, and dont wear a watch every day here on the farm. At some point I'll probably grab a brown leather NATO as well


----------



## goTomek

What a great watch!


----------



## daffie

Nevermind...please remove post.


----------



## kovachbd1

Just purchased a Nighthawk, should be arriving on Tuesday. Is it normal that I am already trying to decide what my next purchase will be? My wife is going to kill me...


----------



## bracky72

At least you'll look good in the casket.


----------



## jmusz

Nice strap! What kind is it?



spdu4ia said:


> One more
> View attachment 1088346


----------



## spdu4ia

Hirsch liberty in golden brown , thanks


----------



## biatch0

How's everyone's PVD holding out? I've had mine for awhile now and it hasn't (thank god) suffered any scuffs or scratches. I was initially concerned when I bought the watch (thanks to some horror stories in a few NH threads) that the PVD coating especially on the band was a little fragile, but now I figure if the body seems to have held out fine so far, the band "should" survive fine with my usage as well.


----------



## DM71

nikbrown said:


> I got a fathers day gift!!!!.... and she gave me a new Nighthawk for my first fathers day!!!!
> View attachment 1138006
> 
> 
> I swapped out the band with an Omega like shark mesh from wjean28 on ebay (I had been lusting after that band since I saw it in the Omega store).
> 
> I love the old school slide rule and new-school ecodrive features. It's the perfect watch for me since I love tech, but love old tools as well, and dont wear a watch every day here on the farm. At some point I'll probably grab a brown leather NATO as well
> View attachment 1138011


Man, what a cute baby, she's adorable! You're a lucky man.

And the mesh is just perfect on the nighthawk, well done. I think I could have all my watches on mesh and be happy : )


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mine



With some buddy


----------



## nikbrown

DM71 said:


> Man, what a cute baby, she's adorable! You're a lucky man.
> 
> And the mesh is just perfect on the nighthawk, well done. I think I could have all my watches on mesh and be happy : )


Thank you! Yes I am!!!


----------



## jswing

Just got my Nighthawk, which is in fact my first Citizen. I have to say, this thing is ridiculously nice, especially considering the price!


----------



## on-time

Just got my Citizen Nighthawk (SS version) yesterday. Absolutely love this watch, it is even better looking in person than any picture online.

Very satisfied with my purchase. A very high quality piece for a very reasonable price. I was concerned I would get one that didn't have the second hand hit the markers (kind of a pet peeve of mine with quartz watches), but that isn't the case with mine. I may just be lucky.

side note: Happy to make my first post on this awesome forum. It only feeds my addiction to watches, haha. Been reading threads on here for months but haven't gotten around to posting, so here I am.









-Chris


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## mc4nam

Joined the club. Costco's return policy and the fact that the pvd version is going away pushed me to go ahead and purchase. I love the looks of the bracelet but I did get the occasional pulled arm hair from it. I really like the looks of this Crown and Buckle black leather on it though.


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Stitches

Here is mine with a C&B strap!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Saw this new version this morning in a jewellers window. Red Arrows are a UK flying display team.

Not a good update in my opinion


----------



## Watch_Kim

Mine says, Hi!


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## EvoRich

Recently got this new bracelet. The only thing that would make it better, are custom fitted endlinks, instead of being straight. Oh well 










charging....


----------



## insomniac2

my nighthawk got some wrist time today !!


----------



## Sean779

insomniac2 said:


> my nighthawk got some wrist time today !!
> 
> View attachment 1279573


best strap I've seen with the white inner ring |>


----------



## insomniac2

Sean779 said:


> best strap I've seen with the white inner ring |>


Thanks cheers !


----------



## Ryanoceros

insomniac2 said:


>


First time posting here. This pic sold me on one of these, and one is now on its way here. You guys are great enablers.


----------



## Audi2003

EvoRich said:


> Recently got this new bracelet. The only thing that would make it better, are custom fitted endlinks, instead of being straight. Oh well


Where do you get custom fitted end links? What watches do they work on?

Thanks


----------



## djjasper

Does anyone have 2 links they would be willing to sell me? I need the brushed steel finish.


----------



## watch007

Great pictures guys. Got mine last week.

I have a question: Everyone seems to be raving about the Nighthawk "blue" lume. From what I've seen, in a completely dark setting with no lightning the lume seems to be green. But in low light conditions (outside at night) it looks to have a blue tint to it.

So I am wondering: in complete darkness, what color is your Nighthawk lume?


----------



## DM71

watch007 said:


> Great pictures guys. Got mine last week.
> 
> I have a question: Everyone seems to be raving about the Nighthawk "blue" lume. From what I've seen, in a completely dark setting with no lightning the lume seems to be green. But in low light conditions (outside at night) it looks to have a blue tint to it.
> 
> So I am wondering: in complete darkness, what color is your Nighthawk lume?


Mine is definitely blue, in low light or complete darkness.


----------



## Mil6161

My pvd nighthawk with carbon fiber strap


----------



## insomniac2

Mil6161 said:


> My pvd nighthawk with carbon fiber strap
> View attachment 1289786


very nice!!


----------



## djjasper

I am looking for 2 links for my stainless steel (brushed) Nighthawk. Can anybody sell me a couple links?


----------



## spdu4ia

Lume is definitely blueish compared to seikos









To


----------



## Sean779

spdu4ia said:


> Lume is definitely blueish compared to seikos


could be called either blue or green (turquoise).


----------



## arodprn

brett kenny said:


> I just love the Nighthawks, what a classic, gorgeous family of watches!
> 
> Here's a couple of mine sporting different boots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show us yours guys!
> 
> cheers


Here's my Nighthawk Promaster. Case back aswell. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn

Sean779 said:


> could be called either blue or green (turquoise).


@sean779 nice lume shot. Where did you get that hot band from?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia

Panatime, about a year ago , don't know If they make it anymore.


----------



## sam0840

pulled the trigger on mine tonight from Jomashop! They had an awesome deal. pictures to come ones it arrives!


----------



## TimSH

Congrats! May it bring you many years of happiness!


----------



## time4achange

Been hangin out mostly on the G-Shock forum since joining WUS in November. Just found out through reliable sources that my lovely bride of 27 years ordered a Nighthawk yesterday. Assuming it's for me for Christmas, this will be my third one. I gave my first one to my nephew who fell in love with it at first sight, and my second one was lost/misplaced/stolen during our move in August. So I am stoked! The nighthawk has been one of my favorite watches over the years. You know how it is; when a watch just feels right, just looks right, just perfect. That's how the Nighthawk is for me. Can't wait til Christmas day!


----------



## sam0840

EvoRich said:


> Recently got this new bracelet. The only thing that would make it better, are custom fitted endlinks, instead of being straight. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charging....


that is classy! where did you pick it up at?


----------



## Tretton

May I join the club?


----------



## arodprn

Tretton said:


> May I join the club?


@tretton yes. What a nice watch on so many levels.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn

EvoRich said:


> Recently got this new bracelet. The only thing that would make it better, are custom fitted endlinks, instead of being straight. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charging....


@evorich my goodness, that engineer bracelet is phenominal on that Promaster. Where did you get it from and may I ask, where did you get that particular Promaster from? Thx big chief.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## chezjoe

Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Citizen Nighthawk Eco-Drive par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## EvoRich

arodprn said:


> @evorich my goodness, that engineer bracelet is phenominal on that Promaster. Where did you get it from and may I ask, where did you get that particular Promaster from? Thx big chief.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


The bracelet is from Strapcode. I bought the watch on eBay. It's not the US market version. I had actually sold this watch to a friend to help fund my Speedy, as this watch while I LOVED the way it looked off wrist, didn't get much wrist time. I still have the bracelet and use it on my Seiko Divers. Besides, I still have my PVD Nighthawk, which sees more time on my wrist. I considered getting the same bracelet, but in black for my PVD Nighthawk 

One thing I may not have mentioned is, I did have to modify the end-links so the could move freely. The is not much space between the spring bar and the case. A little light dremel work on the end-links, and it'll fit with ease.


----------



## biatch0

This thread needs more good pics of the PVD Nighthawk. I've got it but the number of awesome pics of the SS version is making me want to find someone to trade the PVD for an SS.


----------



## Mil6161

biatch0 said:


> This thread needs more good pics of the PVD Nighthawk. I've got it but the number of awesome pics of the SS version is making me want to find someone to trade the PVD for an SS.

















One on a carbon fiber strap


----------



## Stitches

Mil6161 said:


> View attachment 1318295
> 
> View attachment 1318297
> 
> One on a carbon fiber strap


Hey, where did you purchase the carbon fiber strap? Does it have a PVD buckle too?


----------



## Mil6161

Stitches said:


> Hey, where did you purchase the carbon fiber strap? Does it have a PVD buckle too?


Strapped for time website. It does not have a Pvd buckle


----------



## BrandonP

My Nighthawk on a snowy day...strap is some no-name leather strap. It's a Euro Nighthawk with Yobokies sapphire crystal installed...the domed sapphire adds so much to the watch.










Here she is through a PVS14...

With IR illumination:










Without IR illumination:










Sorry for potato camera...getting the phone's camera and the tube lined up is an exercise in futility


----------



## arodprn

BrandonP said:


> My Nighthawk on a snowy day...strap is some no-name leather strap. It's a Euro Nighthawk with Yobokies sapphire crystal installed...the domed sapphire adds so much to the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is through a PVS14...
> 
> With IR illumination:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without IR illumination:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for potato camera...getting the phone's camera and the tube lined up is an exercise in futility


Beautiful timepiece. Do you have a link for the yobokies sapphire? And how much is the glass? Thx

Victorinox - Infantry. Mesh Bracelet
Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro Nixon - The Big Player
Vestal - Restricter
Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
Invicta Bijoux Lupah
Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## BrandonP

Thanks arodprn!

Check here: Nighthawk Domed Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

I'm not sure how familiar you are with Yobokies and the whole procedure, but basically you just e-mail him and tell him what you want...you Paypal him money and he sends it to you. Duarte Mendonca from NEWW did the install for a very fair price.


----------



## Shawnny

These are fantastic watches! This one got beat up a little, so I polished all the scratches out. It turned out like new.



















On a very inexpensive leather NATO, along with my black one.










On Debufre leather.










Black on Strap Evolution leather.


----------



## arodprn

Shawnny said:


> These are fantastic watches! This one got beat up a little, so I polished all the scratches out. It turned out like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a very inexpensive leather NATO, along with my black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Debufre leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on Strap Evolution leather.


Beautiful. How did you polish the nighthawk?

Victorinox - Infantry. Mesh Bracelet
Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro Nixon - The Big Player
Vestal - Restricter
Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
Invicta Bijoux Lupah
Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Shawnny

First I took 2000 grit wet dry sand paper, soaked the paper overnight and I used that, always wet, to clean up the machine marks on the case. I didn't use that on the crystal. Although if it had scratches, you should be able to use that to get the scratches out. 2000 paper will leave the finish looking dull or matte, but will polish up with the next step. Next, I used Meguires, I believe it's #86 and I can confirm when I get home, liquid car paint polish with an orbital polisher and a Meguires foam pad. It took a lot of work with this step to get a good polish. So, if I had to do it over again, I would go one step courser with the liquid polish, then use the # 86. And, I used the #86 on the crystal and everything. When you are working with these fine polishes it pretty impossible to do any damage.


----------



## Shawnny

djjasper said:


> I am looking for 2 links for my stainless steel (brushed) Nighthawk. Can anybody sell me a couple links?


Check Ebay.


----------



## N.Caffrey

jspeakman said:


> PS
> 
> Found this nice review of Citizen Nighthawk by Worn and Wound (contains link to their video review on youtube) - quite recent I think
> 
> worn&wound » Review: Citizen Nighthawk
> 
> Jezza


It says "Dimensions: 41mm, 46.3mm lug-to-lug" what does the 46.3mm lug to lug mean? Is that too big for people with 6.7 wrists? What's everyone's wrist size?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Nah. It will be fine.

The 'lug to lug' distance is from the top lug to the bottom. Anything under 50mm is likely to be fine on a 6.7 inch wrist


----------



## time4achange

Thanks to my wife, Nighthawk #3 is on my wrist. Hopefully, I can keep this one longer than its predecessors. Here it is on a 22mm citizen nylon strap I had laying around while I decide which strap/bracelet to go with. Maybe I'll just get the original SS bracelet sized but it sure looks good with some sort of black or other color.


time4achange said:


> Been hangin out mostly on the G-Shock forum since joining WUS in November. Just found out through reliable sources that my lovely bride of 27 years ordered a Nighthawk yesterday. Assuming it's for me for Christmas, this will be my third one. I gave my first one to my nephew who fell in love with it at first sight, and my second one was lost/misplaced/stolen during our move in August. So I am stoked! The nighthawk has been one of my favorite watches over the years. You know how it is; when a watch just feels right, just looks right, just perfect. That's how the Nighthawk is for me. Can't wait til Christmas day!


----------



## N.Caffrey

Bradjhomes said:


> Nah. It will be fine.
> 
> The 'lug to lug' distance is from the top lug to the bottom. Anything under 50mm is likely to be fine on a 6.7 inch wrist
> View attachment 1323213


Great pic saving that for future reference really puts everything into perspective


----------



## Sean779

N.Caffrey said:


> Great pic saving that for future reference really puts everything into perspective


Bradjhomes gets the 2013 award for the most complete answer to a WUS question. Seriously.


----------



## arodprn

cwood said:


> I'm confused! What are we looking at??


Clearly, Invictas attempt to steal fame from an established brand and you @sean779 have no respect or class by posting this on a Nighthawk appreciation thread.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## ShaggyDog

arodprn said:


> Clearly, Invictas attempt to steal fame from an established brand and you @sean779 have no respect or class by posting this on a Nighthawk appreciation thread.
> 
> Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet
> 
> Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire
> 
> Nixon - The Big Player
> 
> Vestal - Restricter
> 
> Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
> 
> Invicta Bijoux Lupah
> 
> Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


Just curious, what does 'Oris Divemaster 1:1 Rep' mean in your sig?


----------



## arodprn

ShaggyDog said:


> Just curious, what does 'Oris Divemaster 1:1 Rep' mean in your sig?


1:1 means that for every 1 detail, it was reproduced exactly. No variations. Rep= Reproduction.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Sean779

arodprn said:


> Clearly, Invictas attempt to steal fame from an established brand and you @sean779 have no respect or class by posting this on a Nighthawk appreciation thread.


My post was from 2010. Way to pile on 4 years later, Einstein. Statute of Limitations? :-d


----------



## ShaggyDog

arodprn said:


> 1:1 means that for every 1 detail, it was reproduced exactly. No variations. Rep= Reproduction.
> 
> Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet
> 
> Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire
> 
> Nixon - The Big Player
> 
> Vestal - Restricter
> 
> Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
> 
> Invicta Bijoux Lupah
> 
> Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


Ok, I've read your answer but you'll have to excuse me because I'm still not quite sure what that is. Is it an Oris reproduction of an older watch of theirs, a watch from a different company that is based on the Oris or something else? See in my mind I'd think of the word 'rep' as meaning 'replica'...


----------



## arodprn

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, I've read your answer but you'll have to excuse me because I'm still not quite sure what that is. Is it an Oris reproduction of an older watch of theirs, a watch from a different company that is based on the Oris or something else? See in my mind I'd think of the word 'rep' as meaning 'replica'...


Replica= poorly replicated

1:1 Reproduction is a different animal in itself but call it what ever you like.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Shawnny

arodprn said:


> Clearly, Invictas attempt to steal fame from an established brand and you @sean779 have no respect or class by posting this on a Nighthawk appreciation thread.


I read that Invicta has licensed the design from Citizen.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sean779 said:


> Bradjhomes gets the 2013 award for the most complete answer to a WUS question. Seriously.


Woohoo! What do I win?


----------



## arodprn

Shawnny said:


> I read that Invicta has licensed the design from Citizen.


Oh wow. Really? That's very odd of an established brand like Citizen. I'm shocked actually given the crap Invicta puts out these days, unlike the few fine pieces They've produced in the past.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## ShaggyDog

arodprn said:


> Replica= poorly replicated
> 
> 1:1 Reproduction is a different animal in itself but call it what ever you like.
> 
> Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet
> 
> Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire
> 
> Nixon - The Big Player
> 
> Vestal - Restricter
> 
> Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
> 
> Invicta Bijoux Lupah
> 
> Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


Sorry, I'm still a bit confused. Are you saying that what you have is a 'reproduction'/illicit copy of an Oris Divemaster that isn't made by Oris? That would sure sound like a replica or fake to me no matter what word you'd use to describe it..

You do know it's against forum rules to post about replicas, right? Much less listing that you own one in your sig.


----------



## Shawnny

arodprn said:


> Oh wow. Really? That's very odd of an established brand like Citizen. I'm shocked actually given the crap Invicta puts out these days, unlike the few fine pieces They've produced in the past.


I didn't say it was true, just that I read it, and I don't remember where I read it.


----------



## Sean779

arodprn said:


> Oh wow. Really? That's very odd of an established brand like Citizen. I'm shocked actually given the crap Invicta puts out these days, unlike the few fine pieces They've produced in the past.


and Seiko is selling their automatic movements to Invicta, including their chrono movements, with Invicta engraved on their rotor. It's all about money.


----------



## arodprn

Sean779 said:


> and Seiko is selling their automatic movements to Invicta, including their chrono movements, with Invicta engraved on their rotor. It's all about money.


Desperation moves. Will this improve thier casing and bracelets aswell?

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

arodprn said:


> Desperation moves. Will this improve thier casing and bracelets aswell? So far, they've made The real Citizen nighthawk more appealing with thier Frankenstein experiment.
> 
> Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet
> 
> Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire
> 
> Nixon - The Big Player
> 
> Vestal - Restricter
> 
> Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP
> 
> Invicta Bijoux Lupah
> 
> Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Oris DiveMaster 1:1 REP

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

@sean779 This Nighthawk just can't be matched, no matter how much smoke and mirrors Invicta puts out.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## Junior_357

First post...but thanks to this thread I will soon be joining the Nighthawk club. Found a decent deal on a used one locally that has a minor scratch on the crystal, but it's a good enough deal to consider putting a sapphire on it. Pics to follow once I have it in my grubby hands...


----------



## insomniac2

Just posted mine up for sale !! check it out in the 'Sales Thread' if anyone interested .


----------



## ShaggyDog

Those white bezel ones are lovely. I'd have bought one if I could have found it with a bracelet but all the ones I saw were with strap only.


----------



## enjoisht

First post and I just bought this watch off insomniac2! and then I found this thread! Glad I bought it! Cant wait til it gets here


insomniac2 said:


> Just posted mine up for sale !! check it out in the 'Sales Thread' if anyone interested .


----------



## arodprn

enjoisht said:


> First post and I just bought this watch off insomniac2! and then I found this thread! Glad I bought it! Cant wait til it gets here


What a nice watch. I think I'll order an engineer bracelet for mine in stainless. Enjoy it bro.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## spdu4ia

This one will stay on the collection forever for sure


----------



## DMCBanshee

spdu4ia said:


> This one will stay on the collection forever for sure


Nice picture!

I loved mine, but personally I would have preferred it on a 44mm case.


----------



## IanCognito

Not your run of the mill Nighthawk...


----------



## arodprn

IanCognito said:


> Not your run of the mill Nighthawk...


Beautiful. What's the specifics on that band?

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## narcosynthesis

Would anyone be able to compare the weights of the titanium and steel versions for me? I have tried looking online but numbers seem to vary wildly with straps and packaging to leave me unsure how much of a difference there is.

I am being sorely tempted by a ti version in a local dealer, but at the same time do prefer the look of the black model...


----------



## IanCognito

arodprn said:


> Beautiful. What's the specifics on that band?


Thanks!
It's an oily leather "no rings" Zulu strap by forum member Beau Bands.
22/22 wide


----------



## arodprn

narcosynthesis said:


> Would anyone be able to compare the weights of the titanium and steel versions for me? I have tried looking online but numbers seem to vary wildly with straps and packaging to leave me unsure how much of a difference there is.
> 
> I am being sorely tempted by a ti version in a local dealer, but at the same time do prefer the look of the black model...


Dude. ..I don't know either but figure that titanium will be drastically lighter. Zero comparison in weight. You'll hardly know it's on your wrist.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## narcosynthesis

I know titanium will be light (having handled one I can confirm it is for certain), just wandering *how much* lighter it is...


----------



## ShortOnTime3

spdu4ia said:


> This one will stay on the collection forever for sure


I dig that band--mind sharing where you picked that up? I'm looking for something similar for my Navihawk.


----------



## arodprn

spdu4ia said:


> This one will stay on the collection forever for sure


Yes...That band is on fire and I'd like to know where to get one for My Nighthawk ProMaster.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## arodprn

Since we're all Jonesin on Citizen Nighthawks, I'd like to know if all the variants ie USA version, Euro and Japanese versions are of the same dimensions. Anyone know? I have the Euro version with the hot caseback.


Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## ShaggyDog

The cases are exactly the same. The only difference is the engraving on the caseback, the type of marker used (full or part lumed) and whether the text 'NIGHTHAWK' is on the dial or not. Other than that it's the same watch.


----------



## Shawnny

arodprn said:


> Yes...That band is on fire and I'd like to know where to get one for My Nighthawk ProMaster.


Which would dilute the uniqueness of his piece.


----------



## arodprn

ShaggyDog said:


> The cases are exactly the same. The only difference is the engraving on the caseback, the type of marker used (full or part lumed) and whether the text 'NIGHTHAWK' is on the dial or not. Other than that it's the same watch.


Niice. Thx Shag.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## enjoisht

Recieved my nighthawk from Insomniac, def an awesome watch, the band absolutely makes it as well! The face is a bit smaller than it looks in pics but I am still very happy with it!

Edit: just relize that my millitary time is off compared to my regular time? is there a way to fix this, im pretty sure that when you set the time the hands are connected together so it changes it as well, or am i doing something wrong?? in this pic it reads 1:21am and millitary reads 0400....


----------



## ShaggyDog

No, look again, your GMT time is correct. It is showing a little way past 04.00. Don't forget that it is a 24hr scale in a relatively small area so you can't get the 'precise' tine from just that hand, it is showing you that it is partway after the hour of 04 am.


----------



## DM71

enjoisht said:


> ...Edit: just relize that my millitary time is off compared to my regular time? is there a way to fix this, im pretty sure that when you set the time the hands are connected together so it changes it as well, or am i doing something wrong?? in this pic it reads 1:21am and millitary reads 0400....
> 
> View attachment 1336092


The great thing with the nighthawk, is that you can adjust the hour hand (the regular hour hand) on the fly, while changing time zones. Pull your crown to the second position, where you usually adjust the date, I think that anticlockwise will adjust the date, while clockwise will adjust the hour hand, or vice versa. It's a bit like the caliber 3185 of Rolex, but quartz ; )

All you have to do is to reset the main hour hand to the same time of the GMT hand (home time) if you want them both to show same time. The good thing with this system, is that it's pretty easy to adjust your main hour hands while in a different time zone, and you can do it without hacking (stopping) the second hand.

Hope it helps!

Love those white/black dials by the way :-!


----------



## enjoisht

Im such a newb... lol so in this pic... my 12 hour time reads 5:47pm.....my millitary time reads a little before 20:00 which is a little before 8pm.... am i wrong? or just dumb lol I know its a small area but I would thinkt the red hand would be closer to 18(6pm) instead of 20...


----------



## DM71

enjoisht said:


> Im such a newb... lol so in this pic... my 12 hour time reads 5:47pm.....my millitary time reads a little before 20:00 which is a little before 8pm.... am i wrong? or just dumb lol I know its a small area but I would thinkt the red hand would be closer to 18(6pm) instead of 20...
> View attachment 1336277


You have to adjust the regular hour hand pointing at 5, close to 6. The 24h hand shows 19:47 and the main time shows 5:47pm (or 17:47). Your main hand is two hours behind (if you want both time to be the same). All you have to do is to adjust it with the crown as explained in my previous post. Try it now, you'll see. The regular hand is totally independent and will do 1 hour jump with the crown turned right (clockwise). 
Be careful though, I can't remember to which hour hand the date is attached to, I think it's the small one (yeah, i'm pretty sure). Anyways, this part can be tricky if you don't want to screw up the date

Play with it and you'll see what I mean right away.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Enjoisht - what time do you want to set your GMT hand to, do you want it the same as the regular time (and therefore just acting as a 24hr version of the 'normal' time or do you want it to be set to a specific DIFFERENT time zone to the main hands?

You do know that it can display two time zones simultaneously, right?


----------



## Eielson

enjoisht said:


> Im such a newb... lol so in this pic... my 12 hour time reads 5:47pm.....my millitary time reads a little before 20:00 which is a little before 8pm.... am i wrong? or just dumb lol I know its a small area but I would thinkt the red hand would be closer to 18(6pm) instead of 20...
> View attachment 1336277


Video explanation from wornandwound on youtube, enjoy the whole video but be sure to pay attention after 6:00 =D Citizen Nighthawk Review.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## enjoisht

I just wanted both to say the same time and even following these directions mine wont set to the same time...


----------



## ShaggyDog

enjoisht said:


> I just wanted both to say the same time and even following these directions mine wont set to the same time...


Here is a link to the Nighthawk instruction manual. Start at the start and work your way through and you'll have it sorted in just a minute or two.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/222837/Citizen-Nighthawk-Bj7000-52e.html#manual


----------



## DM71

enjoisht said:


> I just wanted both to say the same time and even following these directions mine wont set to the same time...


How is that possible? Does the hour hand jumps hours when you turn it to the right? If not, you have a problem.


----------



## enjoisht

nevermind, im an idiot...I have it figured out... wow.. lol


----------



## DM71

enjoisht said:


> nevermind, im an idiot...I have it figured out... wow.. lol


Nah, you're not. Happy it's now working.


----------



## enjoisht

Lol yea finally! I was worried for amin... I LOVE this watch!


----------



## Rock44

spdu4ia said:


> This one will stay on the collection forever for sure


Want that strap so bad for mine, can't find it anywhere. Panatime no longer has it in 22mm.


----------



## Clavius

Just ordered a Nighthawk from Amazon. Should be here in 2 days. Can't wait!


----------



## brett kenny

big props to all that have contributed to this thread, nearly 40 pages now, wowz.

3.5yrs since i started the thread and nearly 5yrs since i landed my first nighthawk [the dlc chrono in the op], i can still say i am loving the nighthawks as much as ever.

heres the family as it stands today...



















cheers


----------



## on-time

^That tan dial is absolutely beautiful!

Never seen it before but that might just be the best looking Citizen I've seen, especially on the vintage rivet pilot strap.


----------



## Clavius

Got my Nighthawk today! I love this thing!


----------



## brett kenny

on-time said:


> ^That tan dial is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Never seen it before but that might just be the best looking Citizen I've seen, especially on the vintage rivet pilot strap.


cheers mate, appreciate that!


----------



## daffie

Brett...absolutely loving the collection of Nighthawks you have there! Especially the PMD56-2972. Too bad it's discontinued (maybe I'll be able to find one on WUS sometime)

As for new Nighthawk additions, I'm expecting a AS2031-57E Titanium Nighthawk in the mail in 2 days time. Can't wait!











brett kenny said:


> big props to all that have contributed to this thread, nearly 40 pages now, wowz.
> 
> 3.5yrs since i started the thread and nearly 5yrs since i landed my first nighthawk [the dlc chrono in the op], i can still say i am loving the nighthawks as much as ever.
> 
> heres the family as it stands today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


----------



## Eielson

Finally, my official entry to the Nighthawk club.


----------



## mr_b_on_time

I figure I need to contribute to this thread because it was this thread that convinced me to pick up a Nighthawk. I've been a club member for almost a year now; bought the US SS Nightawk w/ bracelet new last year. Here is a picture of it on the day I got it.










I eventually picked up a European Nighthawk, a black w/ white chapter ring dial on a black leather deployant strap. Here are a few pics of how I have worn my Nighthawks.

Euopean Nighthawk on a Panatime Pilot Style Brown Leather Strap and a Brushed Butterfly Deployant Clasp. This configuraton always gets compliments. I actually hunted for this style of strap and this watch because of pics in this thread; lol even bought the strap before finding the watch.









I currently have my Nighthawks with swapped beacelets/straps
Euopean Nighthawk on a Nighthawk bracelet









Same watch on left, and on the right is my US Nighthawk on a Citizen black leather strap with a signed deployant buckle. 









I also have a perforated black and red leather inner lining strap from Panatime that I picked up last year because of seeing it in this thread from member spdu4ia. No pics with this one yet, but spdu4ia's pics are so perfect, I probably wouldn't bother posting any here. I haven't really used it because it just barely fits me, and I want to find a longer one with just one prong instead of two so I can wear it with a butterfly deployant buckle. Panatime no longer sells it, but I think I saw something similar on watchgecko.com. Thanks to all that have posted in this thread and have gotten me to fall in love with the Nighthawk. I plan on picking up a few more this year too,


----------



## IanCognito

Wow that Euro version with the white chapter is very reminiscent of a Navitimer. That may be my next buy!

Here are a few more of mine...


----------



## spdu4ia

Mr B glad you got that strap since so mani can't find it now . Loving the euro on brown leather ... Just may have to...., resist....


----------



## SRix

Just joined the club!










I really like it!

I quickly changed the bracelet to a Hirsch brown strap, I'm not sure if it 100% goes though. Opinions? To be honest, I thought the Hirsch strap would be a touch more red in colour. I just think something other than the SS bracelet would really compliment the watch, something with a bit of contrast.


----------



## spdu4ia

The other liberty strap brown color is more red and may be what your thinking if. I've put it on my nighthawk and don't think it fits real well.


----------



## SRix

I think black with hints of red could be the way forward from some of the recent photos in this thread.

Eyeing up the Hirsch Carbon Black/Red strap.


----------



## spdu4ia

Good choice i would like to see that one


----------



## Rock44

Found the perforated red/black strap on ehay. Love this look.


----------



## Shawnny

Rock44 said:


> Found the perforated red/black strap on ehay. Love this look.


Panatime?


----------



## Rock44

Shawnny said:


> Panatime?


No, a UK seller. They are sold out as of now. Watchgecko has them though, looks like theirs might be better quality than the one I found. Very happy with the look and feel though.


----------



## never_keeps_time

Here's a picture of the new nighthawk chrono with atomic time! Also has a sapphire crystal on this model as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

never_keeps_time said:


> Here's a picture of the new nighthawk chrono with atomic time! Also has a sapphire crystal on this model as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice watch but for me it doesn't quite say Nighthawk to me as it doesn't have the slide rule bezel or the Promaster badge. For me those are the two defining marks of the Nighthawk series.


----------



## Alathea

Yeah, that sliderule is a bit defining. Being able to USE it really puts one in a class...*guilty* someone told me once that pilots got women, so I figured by derivation that knowing the slider would too......Yeah. about that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

I've just received one of those rally straps I've been after that look cool on the Nighthawk.




Thanks to SavedByTheBell for the sale of that great strap.


----------



## never_keeps_time

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a nice watch but for me it doesn't quite say Nighthawk to me as it doesn't have the slide rule bezel or the Promaster badge. For me those are the two defining marks of the Nighthawk series.


Yea it doesn't have much characteristics of the nighthawk as much besides the decoration on the bezel.

I mean it's not as much as a pilots watch anymore with this design. It does however have an internal rotating bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

brett kenny said:


> big props to all that have contributed to this thread, nearly 40 pages now, wowz.
> 
> 3.5yrs since i started the thread and nearly 5yrs since i landed my first nighthawk [the dlc chrono in the op], i can still say i am loving the nighthawks as much as ever.
> 
> heres the family as it stands today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Brett Kenny, you a parra fan?

Which is your favourite skyhawk?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brett kenny

joey79 said:


> Brett Kenny, you a parra fan?
> 
> Which is your favourite skyhawk?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


much as its difficult to admit these days, yup eels man for life. where do your heart strings lie?

did you mean fave nighthawk or skyhawk? fave nighty probs is the bespoke case jdm model


----------



## joey79

Ok well happily a roosters fan, wasn't so great a few years back. The eels will find their way back.

Sorry nighthawk yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

First quartz.


----------



## joey79

Nice one. Model number?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Some pics of my new titanium Nighthawk (model no. AS2031-57E) ...


----------



## practicalwatch

Brand new owner of a promaster nighthawk. Picked this sick set up off of WUS the other week. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Mine came this morning. Love The watch. Seconds had alignment is off slightly.

Not completely thrilled with the bracelet. Bracelet squeaks like a playground swing. I'm sure that will get better with use. The bracelet has more than its share of sharp edges as well. Going to measure the center link and see if a hammer or super oyster will work with the stock end links.

Lime is decent. Glad I bought the US version with the fully lumed indices.

Some cell phone pics:










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jon_bach

Beautiful! What is that Citizen model on the left though?


----------



## on-time

Took it off the bracelet finally and tried it on a NATO....pretty good looking tool watch if I do say so myself.


----------



## joey79

Can anyone tell me where I can source a citizen nighthawk at a reasonable price? Would prefer the Asian version.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vipergts100

I have had mine for 7 years and still love it just as much as the day I bought it.


----------



## dahill

joey79 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can source a citizen nighthawk at a reasonable price? Would prefer the Asian version.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just picked up the US version at JOMASHOP for what I can find is a great deal.


----------



## joey79

dahill said:


> I just picked up the US version at JOMASHOP for what I can find is a great deal.


Which model did end up getting?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

I just joined the Nighthawk club. First impressions are good. Although what was Citizen thinking with that spare strap?:think:


----------



## Bradjhomes

mft4 said:


> I just joined the Nighthawk club. First impressions are good. Although what was Citizen thinking with that spare strap?:think:
> View attachment 1408895
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408896
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408897
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408898


Great photos!

I actually like that spare strap.


----------



## mft4

Bradjhomes said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I actually like that spare strap.


Thanks Brad

Do you have a photo with that strap on the watch?. Because off the watch It's pretty vile looking.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mft4 said:


> Thanks Brad
> 
> Do you have a photo with that strap on the watch?. Because off the watch It's pretty vile looking.


No. Mine just came with the bracelet. I've never seen that strap before, but I really like it.


----------



## ShaggyDog

It's funny because in every Nighthawk unboxing thread they seem to come in very different boxes with different kit included.

My Nighthawk just came with the bracelet and nothing else.


----------



## ffeingol

I just ordered one from Duty Free Island. They had it with the bracelet, nylon strap, springbar tool and a zipper case. Now I wait. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Bradjhomes said:


> No. Mine just came with the bracelet. I've never seen that strap before, but I really like it.


I will have to try It out. Maybe It looks better on, Ill post a pic when I do.


ShaggyDog said:


> It's funny because in every Nighthawk unboxing thread they seem to come in very different boxes with different kit included.
> 
> My Nighthawk just came with the bracelet and nothing else.


Mine came In this rather strange cd like case.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Wow, I've not seen one of those before but it's cool.


----------



## Joshmuench

I also would like to see it on that strap. Looks unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Ok I put on the strap. And It looks a lot better on the watch, than off. I am still on the fence though. What are your thoughts?.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I think it looks really good on the strap. 

If you didn't want to keep it I'm sure I could give it a good home.


----------



## Clavius

Never seen a strap like that. Looks good, imho!


----------



## mft4

Bradjhomes said:


> I think it looks really good on the strap.
> 
> If you didn't want to keep it I'm sure I could give it a good home.


I have a feeling this isn't going to grow on me. You may have yourself a freebie Brad.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mft4 said:


> I have a feeling this isn't going to grow on me. You may have yourself a freebie Brad.


Really? I'll happily cover shipping costs if you're serious


----------



## lexotamilf

@mft4
May I ask where did you buy this watch? 
I really like the spare strap.


----------



## mft4

lexotamilf said:


> @mft4
> May I ask where did you buy this watch?
> I really like the spare strap.


I got It from dutyfreeisland.


----------



## JL219

Just got mines this week. Ordered off Amazon. Had a coupon and got a good deal on it. Wearing it at the office right now. I'm lovin this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Sail0r

Where can I order a white chapter ring version of the Nighthawk? Seems impossible to find.


----------



## ffeingol

1Sail0r said:


> Where can I order a white chapter ring version of the Nighthawk? Seems impossible to find.


DutyFreeIsland has them for 209. CreationWatches also sells them, but they appear to be out of stock now.


----------



## ffeingol

OK, I'm rather excited now. I ordered my BJ7010-59E (the combo with the bracelet and nylon strap) on the 6th and just got notice that it's out for delivery. Pretty fast delivery for standard shipping. Pictures should follow later tonight.


----------



## 1Sail0r

ffeingol said:


> DutyFreeIsland has them for 209. CreationWatches also sells them, but they appear to be out of stock now.


This? BJ7010-16F - CITIZEN PROMASTER NIGHTHAWK EURO MENS PILOTS WATCH $209

Haha it's out of stock there also


----------



## ffeingol

Yup. Sorry, I was pretty sure it was in stock this morning when I checked. I'd just keep checking back. Both Creation and DFW seem to 're-stock' pretty quickly.


----------



## ffeingol

And my BJ7010-59E came in from DFI yesterday. First, I have to say that I'm quite impressed with the shipping. I chose the standard option (had to pay $2.00 USD to get the case shipped), but I ordered on a Thursday and it arrived the following Wednesday in Wisconsin).

I purchased the same one as mft4 that came with the spare nylon strap and the spring bar tool. I have to agree that I'm on the fence about the nylon strap. The strap just seems weird. It's smooth black leather on the inside and a mix of leather and nylon mesh on the outside. the 'core' of the strap seems to be some kind of foam that you can see through the nylon mesh. It's also somewhat difficult to get the spring bars in as you have to push them through the foam. Finally, it has a deployant clasp, but it does not have the normal buckle. The strap has no holes and he depooyant has 'teeth' that bite into the strap. I'll post some pictures of it, but I don't have it on.

Finally to the actual wrist shot. So far I'm liking it (but it's actually on the window sill getting some sun).


----------



## ffeingol

I know this is a bit off-topic, but I have to ask.

I see a number of posts with people using nato/zulu straps. The springbars on my nighthawk are pretty thick and I could not get a zulu strap between the bar and the case. I have some 22mm curved spring bars that I normally use, but they keep popping out because the holes seemed to be drilled pretty deep.

We you able to use the stock spring bars or did you use longer curved ones (like 24mm)?

Thanks


----------



## watchmego3000

ffeingol said:


> I know this is a bit off-topic, but I have to ask.
> 
> I see a number of posts with people using nato/zulu straps. The springbars on my nighthawk are pretty thick and I could not get a zulu strap between the bar and the case. I have some 22mm curved spring bars that I normally use, but they keep popping out because the holes seemed to be drilled pretty deep.
> 
> We you able to use the stock spring bars or did you use longer curved ones (like 24mm)?
> 
> Thanks


I used stock bars and got a thick Luminox zulu to fit. Takes some elbow grease and also a lack of concern for the spring bars.


----------



## khbk

Here is mine on Zulu with stock springbars. Just be careful and apply some gentle force..


----------



## DenverBuff

For my money, I think the Nighthawk looks great on a Hadley pitted silicone strap (MS3350).


----------



## blackmist00

Hi everyone, this is my first post on watchuseek, and I'm going to buy a citizen Nighthawk at Amazon.com. But I saw that there is some different versions of Nighthawk, for example, BJ7000, BJ7010, etc. So can anybody help me to point out the difference between each version? Thanks.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blackmist00 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on watchuseek, and I'm going to buy a citizen Nighthawk at Amazon.com. But I saw that there is some different versions of Nighthawk, for example, BJ7000, BJ7010, etc. So can anybody help me to point out the difference between each version? Thanks.


Welcome!

This should be helpful
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html


----------



## journeyforce

I used the original springbars for mine. The Bond NATO strap was bought at Broadarrow.com for $17+shipping. The strap is a Maratec branded strap but it is pretty thin and much thinner and more comfortable then the other NATO I have(cheapy strap i got with a watch). It was to go onto my Seiko SSC227 Solar Chrono I just got a few weeks ago but the watch head seems to be to heavy for it so I put that on a ZULU strap and used the Bond NATO strap on my Nighthawk. This strap actually fit perfectly on the watch and I was able to easily put it on without removing the springbars.

I found the metal band that it came on to be a good band but I am not a really big fan of metal bands(especially in the hot weather)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Mine just got back from a sapphire replacement with Jay at MCWW.


----------



## Alathea

Iowa- what did that cost you, for the replacement?

-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## boeing767

Last week my Nighthawk was delivered and I'm very happy with it so far!
























Together with the Citizen Skyhawk








Happy with both








I like the blue anti-reflection on my Skyhawk, it a shame that the skyhawk hasn't got this look. 
























All my Aviation/flieger watches together with the drone








(a bit offtopic) I also tried to load the battery with the first Dutch spring sunlight while flying a drone...


----------



## arodprn

boeing767 said:


> Last week my Nighthawk was delivered and I'm very happy with it so far!
> 
> View attachment 1439485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439487
> 
> Together with the Citizen Skyhawk
> 
> View attachment 1439488
> 
> Happy with both
> 
> View attachment 1439497
> 
> I like the blue anti-reflection on my Skyhawk, it a shame that the skyhawk hasn't got this look.
> 
> View attachment 1439489
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439490
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439491
> 
> All my Aviation/flieger watches together with the drone
> 
> View attachment 1439493
> 
> (a bit offtopic) I also tried to load the battery with the first Dutch spring sunlight while flying a drone...


Beautiful. May I ask where you got the re-learn at? It seems blue rather than the what I believe to be normal green lume. Thx

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## watchmego3000

arodprn said:


> Beautiful. May I ask where you got the re-learn at? It seems blue rather than the what I believe to be normal green lume. Thx


My lume is blue too.


----------



## arodprn

daschlag said:


> My lume is blue too.


Ha...I think I need to break mine out. I think it's also blue.l0l

Yep, it's also blue. My bad. This goes to show how long it's been since it's been getting wrist time.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## UMD

Some pictures of my recently acquired nighthawk...


----------



## JoLens

Just received mine today. Extremely happy to add it to the collection. I was expecting something heavy and larger, but was pleasantly surprised at the 45 mm case size, which is great for a quick look without being too gaudy.

I'm on the lookout for an extra thick nylon/canvas strap in either black or green, I'll post pics when I find one. Feels like a very comfortable bracelet though. #BringBackTheTitanium!


----------



## JoLens

In my search for a nylon or canvas band, I found a satin rubber/silicone that just might have a home. 22 mm and 3.5-4 mm thick. Has a great feel but was a bit tough to get on. It's also completely unmarked, so not even sure what it is. What do you think?


----------



## Eielson

Goofing around with photo editing on my phone and liked the result. Decided to share.


----------



## BrandonP

Took the Nighthawk to a conference yesterday on a new leather NATO. The combo looks good even when a bit dressed up.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tretton

This thread could use a bump.


----------



## joey79

1Sail0r said:


> This? BJ7010-16F - CITIZEN PROMASTER NIGHTHAWK EURO MENS PILOTS WATCH $209
> 
> Haha it's out of stock there also


Hey, did you end up sourcing this nighthawk with white chapter ring? Have been scouring but am yet to find it in Stock.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

Another question as when I conduct a search for my first nighthawk. Are the nighthawks the same size? I seem to get different sizes for the exact same model on different online stores. Any help would be appreciated. 



Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

joey79 said:


> Another question as when I conduct a search for my first nighthawk. Are the nighthawks the same size? I seem to get different sizes for the exact same model on different online stores. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Yes, they are all the same size I believe.


----------



## joey79

Thanks shaggy, that elusive nighthawk white chapter ring is proving difficult to find.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

joey79 said:


> Thanks shaggy, that elusive nighthawk white chapter ring is proving difficult to find.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Are you after one used or brand new?


----------



## joey79

Brand new would be preferable but if in good condition I would definitely be interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skaarlaw

Where do I find these in the UK? Always been a holy grail watch especially the JDM version


----------



## joey79

skaarlaw said:


> Where do I find these in the UK? Always been a holy grail watch especially the JDM version


You feel my pain 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skaarlaw

joey79 said:


> You feel my pain
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Found one on auctions.yahoo.co.jp a few months back but as Japan is rather self-contained I had an estimate of around £600 to import £250s worth of watch, a bit out of my league right now.


----------



## joey79

Really? That is ridiculous. I have searched online and albeit out of stock the most expensive was around the 299USD mark. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

skaarlaw said:


> Where do I find these in the UK? Always been a holy grail watch especially the JDM version


You won't find a proper Nighthawk in the shops in the UK. You'll find a range of watches with 'Nighthawk' on the dial but they don't really resemble what we know as a Nighthawk.

I got my Promaster Nighthawk from Pacific Watch Sales on the Bay, they had it at a fantastic price and shipping was nice and quick to the UK. Have a look and see if they have the white bezel version. You can also try Creation Watches to see if they have them.


----------



## kneeslider

New strap just arrived!


----------



## IanCognito

New to me from a fellow WUS member. I've been searching for the white chapter version for a long time. 
Absolutely love its aesthetics!










And of course the coveted engraved caseback


----------



## joey79

You tease, you. That is just showing off haha. Myself and a fellow member on this thread have been looking for this exact model. Very nice. How does it wear? What size wrist if you don't mind? 
Congrats on your latest acquisition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

joey79 said:


> You tease, you. That is just showing off haha. Myself and a fellow member on this thread have been looking for this exact model. Very nice. How does it wear? What size wrist if you don't mind?
> Congrats on your latest acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Enjoying it so far. Wears like a 42mm would. I do think the all black would wear slightly bigger than this as the white chapter ring gives the illusion of a bezel.
I have a 7inch wrist so it's the perfect size.


----------



## joey79

Ok, how do the nighthawks wear when comparing to say a seiko monster and 009?I chose those watches as a reference as I own both and know they are popular on this forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nato060

joey79 said:


> Ok, how do the nighthawks wear when comparing to say a seiko monster and 009?I chose those watches as a reference as I own both and know they are popular on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Nighthawk appears to be almost exactly the same size as my Monster, but it does wear bigger due to it being an all dial kind of watch.


----------



## IanCognito

Nato060 said:


> My Nighthawk appears to be almost exactly the same size as my Monster, but it does wear bigger due to it being an all dial kind of watch.


ditto and comparo pic with modded SKX007 on 7inch wrist.


----------



## joey79

IanCognito said:


> ditto and comparo pic with modded SKX007 on 7inch wrist.


Thanks for the pic, very helpful. The lug to lug length appears quite similar ?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdt4

It's been a long time coming. So far it's been inseparable from my wrist. I'm hoping to get it on a distressed brown leather strap soon.


----------



## Stryker105

My two favorite Japanese products.


----------



## joey79

Stryker105 said:


> My two favorite Japanese products.


I am still in search of the nighthawk with white chapter ring which is proving to be quite elusive, to say the least. When I do I will able to replicate this photo!

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

jdt4 said:


> It's been a long time coming. So far it's been inseparable from my wrist. I'm hoping to get it on a distressed brown leather strap soon.


I initially had it on a brown leather strap from Hirsch (same as the one found in the wornandwound review of this watch), but lately reverted to the bracelet. 
After some time it seems like the option that I prefer


----------



## joey79

They do look great on leather from what I have seen in pictures. Very versatile watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swiatus85

Time for mine


----------



## time4achange

Lovin it!


----------



## WatWat

I'm also about to buy the Nighthawk but I absolutely have to have this strap:









Soruce and more pictures: [Erledigt] CITIZEN Promaster Nighthawk Eco Drive BJ7010-16F - UhrForum

I think the brand is Steinhart and I already searched for this strap but couldn't find anything.
Anyone can help me out ?

W.W.


----------



## joey79

WatWat said:


> I'm also about to buy the Nighthawk but I absolutely have to have this strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soruce and more pictures: [Erledigt] CITIZEN Promaster Nighthawk Eco Drive BJ7010-16F - UhrForum
> 
> I think the brand is Steinhart and I already searched for this strap but couldn't find anything.
> Anyone can help me out ?
> 
> W.W.


Stunning pics in that thread. Awesome looking time piece. Wish I could help. If your thinking its Steinhart, have you tried their website?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatWat

I already did. But their homepage is awefull designed and it's a pain to look through all of the straps...
But I managed to get through all of them in size 22mm. None of them looked the same especailly the thickness seems to be less than what my previous pictures
are showing.

This strap makes me go crazy, because it looks combined with the watch amazing.
Alternatively, can you give me some similar products ?
On page 6 and 7 are also beautiful straps but again, now in 2014 they aren't avaliable anymore


----------



## joey79

I wish I could find the watch available for purchase let alone the strap!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatWat

I hesitated a bit too long, now they are also gone where I wanted to buy it.
And the search begins from the beginning...


----------



## joey79

WatWat said:


> I hesitated a bit too long, now they are also gone where I wanted to buy it.
> And the search begins from the beginning...


Yes always the way. I procrastinated and missed out.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skogen

Just received mine today from my jeweler after changing the mineral crystal to sapphire, thankfully it passed the 20bar pressure test


----------



## skaarlaw

Tips on removing links? They seem welded in and afraid of bending them... Just received mine today


----------



## DM71

skaarlaw said:


> Tips on removing links? They seem welded in and afraid of bending them... Just received mine today


If you use the proper bracelet link removing tool and push in the direction of the arrows under the links, the pin should come out fairly easily. It's nothing more than that, unless you have a bent pin, but even with that, you should be able to take it off.


----------



## IanCognito

Anybody have a stock bracelet they want to donate to me?
I would be truly grateful!


----------



## daid

Would anyone happen to be selling their European *BJ7010-16F? *the one with the white ring


----------



## kylerwilliams

daid said:


> Would anyone happen to be selling their European *BJ7010-16F? *the one with the white ring


Join the crowd sir. Lots of us have been looking for a while to put our hands on one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daid

kylerwilliams said:


> Join the crowd sir. Lots of us have been looking for a while to put our hands on one...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


damn!! literally every website that I've found with it doesn't have it in stock (even the ones overpricing it).
has this model been discontinued or are retailers just not bringing them in from europe anymore?


----------



## joey79

daid said:


> damn!! literally every website that I've found with it doesn't have it in stock (even the ones overpricing it).
> has this model been discontinued or are retailers just not bringing them in from europe anymore?


Welcome to the club, they are well and truly goooone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daid

joey79 said:


> Welcome to the club, they are well and truly goooone
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


dang i'll just have to settle with one of the normal ones then.

incidentally, anyone have a BJ7000-52E or any of the European/Asian counterparts for sale? looking to buy one


----------



## joey79

daid said:


> dang i'll just have to settle with one of the normal ones then.
> 
> incidentally, anyone have a BJ7000-52E or any of the European/Asian counterparts for sale? looking to buy one


Yep, seriously thinking about doing the same.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatWat

The 16F is nowhere avaliable anymore. I also wanted this version because of the of beautiful contrast but it's too late.
Haha, hell I even was so desperate, that I ordered the american version with the "not so beautiful back".

Have to see when it's coming though...

Do anyone have recomendation to a beautiful thick leatherstrap (brown/black) ?
Because I'm still fascinated by the looks of the picture I uploaded one page back.


----------



## joey79

WatWat said:


> The 16F is nowhere avaliable anymore. I also wanted this version because of the of beautiful contrast but it's too late.
> Haha, hell I even was so desperate, that I ordered the american version with the "not so beautiful back".
> 
> Have to see when it's coming though...
> 
> Do anyone have recomendation to a beautiful thick leatherstrap (brown/black) ?
> Because I'm still fascinated by the looks of the picture I uploaded one page back.


Yep I feel the exact same way. My patience is wearing thin. I did have a message waiting for me a few weeks ago regarding my wtb post. It was a beautiful 16F the member had zero posts and took a week to email me pics. Let's just say I decided not to take his offer.

Let me know you go with the black version and upload some pics, I think I will be pulling the trigger very soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## narcosynthesis

The Nighthawk frustrates me to no end...

I adore the look of it, I love the slide rule, the 24hr display and the styling of it...

So why does it have to be just that little bit larger than I am comfortable wearing? I walked into a shop ready to hand over the money for the Ti version, tries it on and just didn't like the fit - too big and bulky and a few mm larger in diameter and thickness than I am happy wearing (those few mm being the difference between a larger watch with presence on the wrist, and one that just looks silly...)

Somehow I can't see Citizen releasing a slightly smaller equivalent anytime soon


----------



## watchmego3000

narcosynthesis said:


> The Nighthawk frustrates me to no end...
> 
> I adore the look of it, I love the slide rule, the 24hr display and the styling of it...
> 
> So why does it have to be just that little bit larger than I am comfortable wearing? I walked into a shop ready to hand over the money for the Ti version, tries it on and just didn't like the fit - too big and bulky and a few mm larger in diameter and thickness than I am happy wearing (those few mm being the difference between a larger watch with presence on the wrist, and one that just looks silly...)
> 
> Somehow I can't see Citizen releasing a slightly smaller equivalent anytime soon


A co-worker of mine has one, he's about 5'6" 140 lbs and it looks great on him. When I wear mine he makes fun of me for having such a small watch.


----------



## Hendu615

Just picked this up yesterday









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## narcosynthesis

daschlag said:


> A co-worker of mine has one, he's about 5'6" 140 lbs and it looks great on him. When I wear mine he makes fun of me for having such a small watch.


Nope, tried one on for size and it was just too tall and square for my wrist/preferences...

At the same time I don't go in for the big watch thing, as about 40mm (Seiko SARG003, Citizen BN0000) is my limit for size so the Nighthawk is definitely pushing it, even if it wasn't such a tall/squared shape.


----------



## watchmego3000

narcosynthesis said:


> Nope, tried one on for size and it was just too tall and square for my wrist/preferences...
> 
> At the same time I don't go in for the big watch thing, as about 40mm (Seiko SARG003, Citizen BN0000) is my limit for size so the Nighthawk is definitely pushing it, even if it wasn't such a tall/squared shape.


Yeah I get ya - it's a boxy case for sure. It dwarfs most 40mm watches.


----------



## joey79

daschlag said:


> Yeah I get ya - it's a boxy case for sure. It dwarfs most 40mm watches.


It's becoming more and more appealing to me now. I like that is wears a little larger. I am unable to view it in person as The nighthawks are not available in stores where I live. I wear the monster and 009 and they are as small as I will go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

joey79 said:


> It's becoming more and more appealing to me now. I like that is wears a little larger. I am unable to view it in person as The nighthawks are not available in stores where I live. I wear the monster and 009 and they are as small as I will go.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Personally I find that the Monster and the Nighthawk wear pretty similarly, neither seems like a big watch. I've just tried them both on and the doesn't feel like much of a difference in size. Maybe because the Nighthawk is all dial it visually looks bigger perhaps than it is or wears.


----------



## joey79

ShaggyDog said:


> Personally I find that the Monster and the Nighthawk wear pretty similarly, neither seems like a big watch. I've just tried them both on and the doesn't feel like much of a difference in size. Maybe because the Nighthawk is all dial it visually looks bigger perhaps than it is or wears.


Thanks shaggy, that description is helpful. It is just about the only way I can get a feel for the nighthawk so to speak.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

I can confirm 100% what shaggy is saying, if you are ok with the monster you will be ok with the nighthawk (I am referring to the "standard" one BJ7000-52E). 
The monster is a little bulkier but the nighthawk looks as big because of the huge dial taking up 99.9999999999% of the surface of the watch (obviously I'm hyperboling). 

To me personally they are as big as I would go but that's another story


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> I can confirm 100% what shaggy is saying, if you are ok with the monster you will be ok with the nighthawk (I am referring to the "standard" one BJ7000-52E).
> The monster is a little bulkier but the nighthawk looks as big because of the huge dial taking up 99.9999999999% of the surface of the watch (obviously I'm hyperboling).
> 
> To me personally they are as big as I would go but that's another story


Hey Seppia,

Thanks for the input. When you say standard one, are you say there are nighthawk models that are larger?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## skist

Hi Friends,

My first Citizen Eco-Drive&#8230; Citizen Nighthawk ProMaster BJ7010-59E. 
To some extent, I am late to the party on this subject... Even though just wanted to express my happiness&#8230;..


----------



## Seppia

joey79 said:


> Hey Seppia,
> 
> Thanks for the input. When you say standard one, are you say there are nighthawk models that are larger?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Ok maybe I am creating some unnecessary confusion (if so, sorry). 
The one I call "standard" is this model, plus his "brothers" with the same dial design:









It is 42mm in diameter, and is the one I think of when I say or read "nighthawk"

There are other watches I always (maybe mistakenly?) referred to as "nighthawks" as well (even if not THE nighthawk), such as this one:








These are usually larger (the one in the pic is 44mm), and I am really sorry for this because I personally ADORE the design but I refuse to wear anything above 42mm, as on my skinny 6.75 wrists it would look more or less like this:










Hope this helps


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> Ok maybe I am creating some unnecessary confusion (if so, sorry).
> The one I call "standard" is this model, plus his "brothers" with the same dial design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 42mm in diameter, and is the one I think of when I say or read "nighthawk"
> 
> There are other watches I always (maybe mistakenly?) referred to as "nighthawks" as well (even if not THE nighthawk), such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are usually larger (the one in the pic is 44mm), and I am really sorry for this because I personally ADORE the design but I refuse to wear anything above 42mm, as on my skinny 6.75 wrists it would look more or less like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


It sure does. I did wonder if the sizes were the same, makes sense similar dials same size. Is the broken strap pic yours? If so, looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Yep, thanks!
It's a Hirsch, reference 109002-70-22mm, you can find it on amazon for around 39 bucks


----------



## Adman

Damn I miss my Nighthawk. Selling it was yet another idiotic watch flipping decision made with little to no thought on my part. I know I will eventually get another but I'm holding off for the time being as the number of watches in the collection is creeping back up again.


----------



## joey79

joey79 said:


> It sure does. I did wonder if the sizes were the same, makes sense similar dials same size. Is the broken strap pic yours? If so, looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


brown strap. damn auto correct

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> Yep, thanks!
> It's a Hirsch, reference 109002-70-22mm, you can find it on amazon for around 39 bucks


Seppia,

Was hoping to pick your brain. I have the seen the atomic version of the nighthawks albeit it useless for me as I am in OZ and we do not receive the atomic signal. The citizen AS2020-53e available from duty free island is stated to be 47mm. Is this the case? The dial does appear similar and I have learnt not to trust sizes as per websites. There is not too much info on these.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brett kenny

joey79 said:


> Seppia,
> 
> Was hoping to pick your brain. I have the seen the atomic version of the nighthawks albeit it useless for me as I am in OZ and we do not receive the atomic signal. The citizen AS2020-53e available from duty free island is stated to be 47mm. Is this the case? The dial does appear similar and I have learnt not to trust sizes as per websites. There is not too much info on these.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


theres no way that watch is 47mm Joey. official citizen euro pages say 44mm. btw, that ones still mineral crystal, only the chronos are sapphire if thats important?

edit: ti radio models are also sapphire


----------



## Seppia

Yep it's 44mm, and there's also a sapphire glass version (I see it's available on dutyfreeisland), model AS2031-57E


----------



## Seppia

Just to specify: I don't own these models so the info reported above just comes from internet searching


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> Yep it's 44mm, and there's also a sapphire glass version (I see it's available on dutyfreeisland), model AS2031-57E


Thanks Seppia,

Just pulled the trigger on a bj7010-59e. I was going to go for the AS2031-57E but right now it's a little out of my price range.

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

Great! Enjoy the beautiful watch. 
As a matter of fact, I'm wearing mine today (switched to the bracelet)


----------



## joey79

The bracelet looks quality. What size wrist have you got? If you don't mind me asking


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

joey79 said:


> The bracelet looks quality. Are they difficult to swap over? I remember I have a few issues with my 009 at first. What size wrist have you got? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

The bracelet is great for the price, looks and feels solid, especially the clasp, it is on par with the ones of much more expensive watches. 
My wrists are 6.75


----------



## joey79

That's awesome. I have a feeling I am going to enjoy the new to addition to my watch family. A leather strap will be following. This hobby is an expensive one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Celebrated July 1st Canada Day with the Nighthawk on white silicone Clockwork Synergy. This is my fave summer combo now:


















Aftermath...


----------



## Adman

Just arrived today and boy am I happy to add this to my collection. (Again).


----------



## joey79

I have joined the nighthawk club with a vengeance.

Both arrived a couple of days ago.

Very impressed with the quality of both watches. I did assume the euro white bezel AT version (as per certain websites) was going to be bigger than the regular Nighthawk, both are the exact same size.

I always request wrist shots, only fair I should do the same. In the photos the Nighthawks do tend to look bigger than than in reality.





































A special thanks to all who were only too willing to answer my questions and provide me with informations on these beautiful watches.


----------



## joey79

joey79 said:


> I have joined the nighthawk club with a vengeance.
> 
> Both arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> Very impressed with the quality of both watches. I did assume the euro white bezel AT version (as per certain websites) was going to be bigger than the regular Nighthawk, both are the exact same size.
> 
> I always request wrist shots, only fair I should do the same. In the photos the Nighthawks do tend to look bigger than than in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special thanks to all who were only too willing to answer my questions and provide me with informations on these beautiful watches.


Apologies for the pics, not the best quality taken on my phone. There is no way I can compete with the beautiful shots I have seen on this thread


----------



## WatWat

White one is beautiful, where did you get it from ?


----------



## joey79

I went through an Italian website . They are more expensive though. If your outside the EU the VAT deducted in the check out. Orafinrete is the shop name. Great service and to my door within a week.


----------



## Moon Mullins

I just picked up the Nighthawk AT, and promptly put it on a black alligator strap! Tell me what you think?


----------



## Jubejubilee

This thread just pushed me over the edge. Nighthawk ordered. 2 day shipping. I'm so excited, I have a wrist rash now.


----------



## keen1801

I just ordered mine from Amazon after missing out on them for $193.55 with 20% off. Ordered for $211.59 shipped to me. There are only a few left if anyone cares to order from them.

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch: Nighthawk: Watches

Sign-up for 20% off at link.

Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up


----------



## felipefuda

Mine says hi

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Shawnny

felipefuda said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> sent from my razr hd


What up bro?


----------



## joey79

A couple of questions fellow members may be able to answer. 

1. A good leather strap replacement. I know it has been asked many times. Let me get more specific. I prefer a wider strap that the stock strap. I find it is of good quality but I prefer that if it tapers, it does so around the clasp. 

2. Are there nighthawks that look the same as the bj7010 series but are larger in diameter? Searching online, websites seem to differ in sizing as we all know.

After giving the nighthawk some wrist time over the last few days, I have been very impressed.


----------



## Seppia

Hello Joey 
For question 1 I re-suggest the Hirsch 109002-70-22 22 -mm 
Here's how it looks:










Another alternative that I really loved is a black leather strap with red stitching, like this one also from Hirsch:










Regarding question 2, I don't think they did something similar but larger.


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> Hello Joey
> For question 1 I re-suggest the Hirsch 109002-70-22 22 -mm
> Here's how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another alternative that I really loved is a black leather strap with red stitching, like this one also from Hirsch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding question 2, I don't think they did something similar but larger.


Thanks Seppia I can always count on you. I do like the strap but would prefer same coloured stitching.

As for the second question I didn't think so, but wanted to ask just in case. I'm sure others who prefer bigger watches would be interested.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones

Took these shots last night with the reflection of the moon it in it.


----------



## keen1801

Got mine and wasted no time in charging and sizing it.


----------



## IanCognito

new strap to match the new kicks


----------



## TheMeasure

Always felt everyone should have an Eco-Drive in their collection. Even though I've bought a couple in the past, they were gifts to my lady (BTW are her favorite watches) so never owned one myself. With so many great models just couldn't decide on my first one. Eventually narrowed it down to the Nighthawk and while I would love to have one of each, had to pick only one..for now ;-)..went with the Havana! WHAT A WATCH..very excited to grab one with the SS bracelet instead of the brown leather strap. Thanks to everyone for their reviews and pics. I have been in awe of everyone's Nighthawks here for some time and can now add to this great thread!


----------



## ultrainferno

ultrainferno said:


> View attachment 808532


Hi everyone,

I posted this picture 2 years ago. I haven't been around as I was perfectly happy but now yesterday I badly scratched my Nighthawk.
I'm very tempted to get another one but I was wondering if you maybe had some suggestions for other cool looking decent and affordable watches up to $350?

Probably not a good thing to ask in a Nighthawk Fan thread but hey... 

Thanks guys!


----------



## crawfication

ultrainferno said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted this picture 2 years ago. I haven't been around as I was perfectly happy but now yesterday I badly scratched my Nighthawk.
> I'm very tempted to get another one but I was wondering if you maybe had some suggestions for other cool looking decent and affordable watches up to $350?
> 
> Probably not a good thing to ask in a Nighthawk Fan thread but hey...
> 
> Thanks guys!


Up to $350? What about two used Nighthawks.


----------



## Clavius

Looking forward to getting my Nighthawk back from Citizen of America. Hope they fixed the thing.


----------



## ultrainferno

crawfication said:


> Up to $350? What about two used Nighthawks.


I'm sticking with Citizen. about to order the Atomic AT8011-55E









Can't find too much about it on the forums here


----------



## b20ef




----------



## Hodge

Anyone know why the BJ7000-52E is discontinued in the UK, but still available brand new from Citizen in the US? This is by far the nicest example IMHO.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Hodge said:


> Anyone know why the BJ7000-52E is discontinued in the UK, but still available brand new from Citizen in the US? This is by far the nicest example IMHO.


No idea but you can easily import them, probably for less anyway then they'd cost of they were officially available in the UK. I got my Euro/Asian Nighthawk from Pacific Watch Sales on the bay and they were great guys to do business with.


----------



## jerry7297

Here is a goofy little video I took of my Nighthawk. HAHA...


----------



## ultrainferno

Hodge said:


> Anyone know why the BJ7000-52E is discontinued in the UK, but still available brand new from Citizen in the US? This is by far the nicest example IMHO.


Impossible to get in Belgium either. I ordered mine from Creationwatches as many others did. great price too: 
Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-59E/BJ7000-52E Watch


----------



## joey79

You can also try duty free island. Also reasonably priced. Have dealt with them a couple of times now. Depends if you prefer the Asian nighthawks as opposed to the US versions. If you prefer the US version Joma shop currently have them for $209 I believe. Good luck. Very nice watches for the price


----------



## Shawnny

ultrainferno said:


> Impossible to get in Belgium either. I ordered mine from Creationwatches as many others did. great price too:
> Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-59E/BJ7000-52E Watch


I like the engraved case backs on those. Don't like the partly-lumed metal indices though. The fully lumed ones are nicer, in my opinion.


----------



## Hodge

I prefer the US version, but have toyed with trying to replace the boring case back with an EU one. I wonder how easy they are to get hold of?


----------



## joey79

Not sure. Interesting idea. I doubt it would be availble cheaply though.


----------



## CuDa

New member here. Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new Citizen (my first). I've been looking at the AT4110-55E. I like the face and the AT aspect.

I notice they don't get much love on this thread. Are they considered the red-headed step-child of the Nighthawk family?


----------



## wromg

^^ I'm not an expert but they look more like a chronograph than a pilot watch. For that kind of money I'd be looking at the JY8020-52e if you want a step up from the nighthawk with the pilot vibe.


----------



## CuDa

Moon Mullins said:


> I just picked up the Nighthawk AT, and promptly put it on a black alligator strap! Tell me what you think?


Very sharp! I'm looking at the AT4110-55E and would want a deployment strap like that. Is that a 24mm and where did you get it?


----------



## Skodborg

CuDa said:


> Very sharp! I'm looking at the AT4110-55E and would want a deployment strap like that. Is that a 24mm and where did you get it?


Could look like an RHD deployant. Not sure, since I don't have mine with me atm.

http://www.mywatchmaker.net/1deployantrhd.htm

A bit basic and a bit "confusing" website. Don't let that stop you, if you're considering it. Bob is a pleasure to deal with, and the deployants are probably some of the best outthere


----------



## Skodborg

I'm really close to pull the trigger on a nighthawk. Creationwatches got it with a rubberband and a deployant with "Citizen" on it. Anyone got this? Whats the quality of it?

I'm between this and the one with the steelbracelet - a few bucks to spare with the rubberband, and I know I'll eventually want a leatherband with a deployant aswell. 

But how is the steelbracelet? Too good to not have (not much of a price-difference)?


----------



## watchmego3000

Skodborg said:


> But how is the steelbracelet? Too good to not have (not much of a price-difference)?


The bracelet is probably my favorite thing about the Nighthawk.


----------



## Lucky_Craft

daschlag said:


> The bracelet is probably my favorite thing about the Nighthawk.


I love the bracelet! The links look like airplane wings. It's very solid and comfortable too!


----------



## Shawnny

The hour hand of my Nighthawk is sticking just before 12 midnight. I tried to adjust the date by pulling the crown out one click. But, I turned the stem the wrong way and the hour hand advanced. And that's when it always happens, as it has happened before. Then, when I pull the crown out all the way to set the time, it sticks. The hour hand will advance and so will the date if I pull the crown out one click. But, pulled all the way out, it gets stuck alone with the date. Like I said, It's happened before and I have always been able, some how, not sure how, to get it to work again. One time I couldn't get it to work for about 6 months, then one day it decided to work. It's kind of a bummer, it's one of my favorite watches. I bought it on a cruise, about 8 years ago for $150. Being that cheap, maybe it didn't pass QC. So, I have it set at the right time right now, but it will probably stick just before midnight.


----------



## ufbot

mine arrived last night! beautiful saturday morning loading up my primo grill with beef ribs and enjoying that sweet timepiece on my arm!


----------



## Kinezo

How scratch resistant is the glass? I'm really tempted to buy the Asian model, but the lack of sapphire puts me off.


----------



## ufbot

Some more professional shots of my new Nighthawk. I intend to use it when traveling to the US from Norway, because I really like having two timezones on my wrist then, so I set it already to ET on the secondary dial.


----------



## lexotamilf

I pulled the trigger on it.
It should be here in a few days. b-)


----------



## Seppia

Kinezo said:


> How scratch resistant is the glass? I'm really tempted to buy the Asian model, but the lack of sapphire puts me off.


I've owned it for two years and seen no issues.

Regarding the bracelet question another user asked, definitely get the bracelet!
It is by far the best value for money bracelet I've ever owned.


----------



## Skodborg

Thanks for the inputs on the bracelet... One thing left to do; press "buy"!


----------



## TheMeasure

Skodborg said:


> But how is the steelbracelet? Too good to not have (not much of a price-difference)?


Yes it is a must for the Nighthawk. When I was looking for my Havana all the ones I found had the brown leather deployment band. Between seeing how great the bracelet looked In photos and how highly Nighthawk owners spoke of it, I knew I would have to buy it separately. Luckily a Havana came along with the stock bracelet and I jumped on it. Very glad I did, it certainly lives up to the expectations.


----------



## Skodborg

How is the balance of the NH with a NATO on it? I might like to try it on, but are affraid that it'll be too "top-heavy" (considering buying the EU/asian version, which is heavier?!). 

Unfortunately I've only got rather "strap-limited" watches atm.

PS.: and how is the Nighthawk with getting the seconds right on the spots? I mean, I have another quartz-analog that doesn't get a single second right on the spot. Pretty buggered by it actually, but don't know if it's too much to ask for in this price-range...


----------



## TheMeasure

Skodborg said:


> How is the balance of the NH with a NATO on it? I might like to try it on, but are affraid that it'll be too "top-heavy" (considering buying the EU/asian version, which is heavier?!).


For the short amount of time I've had my Nighthawk, I've also enjoyed it on NATOS. I don't have any issues with the balance or weight. I think it sits perfectly on the wrist.


----------



## 20 650

Seems like the Havana is underrepresented here. I'm thinking of getting another, in black.


----------



## wromg

20 650 said:


> Seems like the Havana is underrepresented here. I'm thinking of getting another, in black.
> 
> View attachment 1591508
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591510


Nice watch. Nice lens cap. Nokton?


----------



## 20 650

wromg said:


> Nice watch. Nice lens cap. Nokton?


Yup. The 25. Still my favorite, even if I didn't nail the focus on that shot.


----------



## lovebandit

Skodborg said:


> PS.: and how is the Nighthawk with getting the seconds right on the spots? I mean, I have another quartz-analog that doesn't get a single second right on the spot. Pretty buggered by it actually, but don't know if it's too much to ask for in this price-range...


My Asian version keeps great time and gets a lot of wrist time but I'd say that ~45 of the 60 tick marks around the dial are missed. If you watch it closely, you can see quite irregular jumps that are not equidistant. I have learned to ignore it...


----------



## wromg

20 650 said:


> Yup. The 25. Still my favorite, even if I didn't nail the focus on that shot.


I got the 25 too. Love it. Pretty narrow depth of field at .95. Bright though.


----------



## TheMeasure

20 650 said:


> Seems like the Havana is underrepresented here..


trying to help represent ;-)


----------



## crawfication

I've got a thing for Nighthawks, to say the least.


----------



## c5k0

Good morning all!

I just joined the Nighthawk club with a BJ7000-52E.

One downer though -- the bracelet is not big enough (purchased it used).

Does anybody have spare links they're willing to part with? Please PM. Can't wait to bust this watch out...!


----------



## c5k0

Thank you WUS! A member has generously offered to send his links to me....

On another note,

Is there a North American version of the AS2020-53E?

Pic borrowed:











In the review of this, it only sync's to Euro stations....


----------



## joey79

c5k0 said:


> Thank you WUS! A member has generously offered to send his links to me....
> 
> On another note,
> 
> Is there a North American version of the AS2020-53E?
> 
> Pic borrowed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the review of this, it only sync's to Euro stations....


That's a very good deed. Good on the WUS member whoever he or she may be.

Regarding that nighthawk it's the euro version. I believe it is exclusive to the euro market. I have the white bezel version, Very nice watch. In Australia we do not receive the atomic signal. Would be nice, however its of no real consequence for me as it keeps good time.


----------



## TheMeasure

I apologize for the poor Q&D phone pics, but I was busy jammin' out to SANTANA. b-)

The blurry figure with the black hat, white coat & red guitar is him..I promise ;-)


& the lume lasted well into the night..


----------



## joey79

Has anyone tried a 24mm leather strap on a nighthawk?


----------



## Shawnny

joey79 said:


> Has anyone tried a 24mm leather strap on a nighthawk?


It won't fit. It takes 22mm.


----------



## c5k0

joey79 said:


> That's a very good deed. Good on the WUS member whoever he or she may be.
> 
> Regarding that nighthawk it's the euro version. I believe it is exclusive to the euro market. I have the white bezel version, Very nice watch. In Australia we do not receive the atomic signal. Would be nice, however its of no real consequence for me as it keeps good time.


Thanks for the info.

I prefer the extra lume on the NA version indices of the Nighthawk, and was wondering/hoping there was a NA version of this model with more lume. May still pick this up if I see it on sale though. Awesome dial even without the extra lume.


----------



## joey79

c5k0 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I prefer the extra lume on the NA version indices of the Nighthawk, and was wondering/hoping there was a NA version of this model with more lume. May still pick this up if I see it on sale though. Awesome dial even without the extra lume.


Your welcome. You can't go wrong either way. Engraved case back or more lume, it's all subjective. As long as your happy with your choice.


----------



## watchmego3000

On Italian rubber today. Another case of "strap cost more than watch" syndrome.


----------



## ShaggyDog

daschlag said:


> On Italian rubber today. Another case of "strap cost more than watch" syndrome.


Strap cost more than the watch? Either you must have got the bargain on the century with your Nighthawk or you paid way over the odds for a rubber strap...


----------



## Shawnny

Rubber on Pilot should be illegal!


----------



## watchmego3000

ShaggyDog said:


> Strap cost more than the watch? Either you must have got the bargain on the century with your Nighthawk or you paid way over the odds for a rubber strap...


The former. 100 bones.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Shawnny said:


> Rubber on Pilot should be illegal!


Looks good to me.


----------



## watchmego3000

Shawnny said:


> Rubber on Pilot should be illegal!


----------



## TheMeasure

I think the carbon fiber look, goes well with the Nighthawk. What kind of strap is it?



daschlag said:


> On Italian rubber today...


----------



## lovebandit

Is that GMT hand supposed to be in the middle of two numbers when the minute hand is at 7 after???



daschlag said:


> On Italian rubber today. Another case of "strap cost more than watch" syndrome.


----------



## catalina25

lovebandit said:


> Is that GMT hand supposed to be in the middle of two numbers when the minute hand is at 7 after???


Didn't someone just report having COA repair a nighthawk with exactly this symptom?

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

lovebandit said:


> Is that GMT hand supposed to be in the middle of two numbers when the minute hand is at 7 after???


Nope.



catalina25 said:


> Didn't someone just report having COA repair a nighthawk with exactly this symptom?


Yup.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1043399


----------



## watchmego3000

TheMeasure said:


> I think the carbon fiber look, goes well with the Nighthawk. What kind of strap is it?


A mini-review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=912852


----------



## watchmego3000

How about this one?


----------



## watchmego3000

Ammo bag strap?



















Pair of pilots:


----------



## kylerwilliams

I've had my white chapter ring nighthawk for a few weeks now and am just now getting around to posting some pictures on this wonderful nighthawk thread.

So far I've really enjoyed this piece, but am still searching for a brown leather strap that not only fits my large wrist but looks good on the nighthawk.

Hope you all enjoy!




























And the customary engraved case back photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak

Very nice, Kyler! That is my favorite Nighthawk, but alas it is pretty rare. And by "rare", I mean hard to find discounted...


----------



## lexotamilf

Borrowed from another site.



> I have noticed on my Nighthawk that when the lume on the hour and minute hands is fully charged I can see an area of the lume that is darker. It appears to be a shadow in the lume and is most noticable on the hour hand and to a lesser degree on the minute hand. Other than this distraction the watch is great.


Is it happening to anyone else?

You can see what I mean here. Focus on hour hand.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## jn76

Joined the club. A shame that I could not score one with a ss bracelet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak

I finally received my U.S. model Nighthawk today, much due to the recommendations found here. This really is a spectacular watch for the price. I am not a good photographer, so there is no sense boring you with the same old-same old images of the stock watch. But I will post some images when all of my new 22mm NATO bands come in 

In the meantime, here are some random thoughts:


The embossed 12 and 6 are stunning. Pictures really don't do them justice. Same with the raised markers, GMT numbers, and slide rule - subtle, but striking when you take the time to look closely. 
The slide rule function doesn't seem very useful to me, but it glides like greased panes of glass. Quite a tactile feeling that screams luxury. 
I am not into serious expensive watches, so I can't comment on how it rates compared to the rarefied 1%. But I do know good metalwork when I see it. The bracelet is outstanding for the price. Solid links, and machined parts rather than the typical stamped parts. Blows away my Seikos in that regard. This is especially apparent with the link springbar adapters (?): my other ones are folded metal, whereas these are perfectly fit machined metal. You won't actually see these very often if you don't change the bracelet, but it once again screams luxury. 
The bracelet has too much taper though, IMHO. While its ends are 22mm, the rest of it appears to be akin to a 20mm. This isn't a dealkiller by any stretch, but it looks a bit strange to me. 
I have read that the springbars are especially close to the case and make for a tight fit for aftermarket NATO straps, etc, and this is very true. My only 22mm NATO strap is relatively thin, yet there is no way it would fit with the stock springbars. I will have to find some that are <1.5mm. 
I have seen several different case dimensions listed on the web. My digital calipers read 42.77mm at the widest point, not including crown or protrusions. I like large watches but its combination of size and virtually no bezel make it seem to be a large watch, yet it wears small. I.e., very nice. 
The lume on the hands is very bright, but the lume on the hour markers does not seem to be as high quality, as it doesn't get as bright or last as long. But it seems unlikely that Citizen would use two different formulations for lume, so maybe I am mistaken. (Does lume _quantity _make a difference?) 
I am really digging the classic compass homage. Yet the GMT feature still makes me think Roulette Wheel.  
The black face is said to look purple tinged in the right light. If so, I have not seen a hint of purple after trying different types of light. It has a charcoal sheen under the right reflection, but is otherwise 99% of the time jet black. 
As many have said, the face is busy. This is what kept me away from it for so long. But as others have said, you somehow adjust and already I easily can focus on the parts I need to see. 
My Seiko SSC015 was my reigning ROI champ - I still think it is dramatically underpriced for what you get. But the Nighthawk edges it out in that regard. This watch really should cost a lot more than it does - especially the price I got it for from Jomashop  We'll have to see what kind of competition the Ecozilla gives it, should Santa bring one for Christmas this year.... 

Bottom line: if on the fence, snag one. However dated the design, it is a classic.


----------



## blowfish89

The thing I like most about my Nighthawk is the cool blue lume. Otherwise the watch has not blown me away.


----------



## Adman

dZeak said:


> I finally received my U.S. model Nighthawk today, much due to the recommendations found here. This really is a spectacular watch for the price. I am not a good photographer, so there is no sense boring you with the same old-same old images of the stock watch. But I will post some images when all of my new 22mm NATO bands come in
> 
> In the meantime, here are some random thoughts:
> 
> 
> The embossed 12 and 6 are stunning. Pictures really don't do them justice. Same with the raised markers, GMT numbers, and slide rule - subtle, but striking when you take the time to look closely.
> The slide rule function doesn't seem very useful to me, but it glides like greased panes of glass. Quite a tactile feeling that screams luxury.
> I am not into serious expensive watches, so I can't comment on how it rates compared to the rarefied 1%. But I do know good metalwork when I see it. The bracelet is outstanding for the price. Solid links, and machined parts rather than the typical stamped parts. Blows away my Seikos in that regard. This is especially apparent with the link springbar adapters (?): my other ones are folded metal, whereas these are perfectly fit machined metal. You won't actually see these very often if you don't change the bracelet, but it once again screams luxury.
> The bracelet has too much taper though, IMHO. While its ends are 22mm, the rest of it appears to be akin to a 20mm. This isn't a dealkiller by any stretch, but it looks a bit strange to me.
> I have read that the springbars are especially close to the case and make for a tight fit for aftermarket NATO straps, etc, and this is very true. My only 22mm NATO strap is relatively thin, yet there is no way it would fit with the stock springbars. I will have to find some that are <1.5mm.
> I have seen several different case dimensions listed on the web. My digital calipers read 42.77mm at the widest point, not including crown or protrusions. I like large watches but its combination of size and virtually no bezel make it seem to be a large watch, yet it wears small. I.e., very nice.
> The lume on the hands is very bright, but the lume on the hour markers does not seem to be as high quality, as it doesn't get as bright or last as long. But it seems unlikely that Citizen would use two different formulations for lume, so maybe I am mistaken. (Does lume _quantity _make a difference?)
> I am really digging the classic compass homage. Yet the GMT feature still makes me think Roulette Wheel.
> The black face is said to look purple tinged in the right light. If so, I have not seen a hint of purple after trying different types of light. It has a charcoal sheen under the right reflection, but is otherwise 99% of the time jet black.
> As many have said, the face is busy. This is what kept me away from it for so long. But as others have said, you somehow adjust and already I easily can focus on the parts I need to see.
> My Seiko SSC015 was my reigning ROI champ - I still think it is dramatically underpriced for what you get. But the Nighthawk edges it out in that regard. This watch really should cost a lot more than it does - especially the price I got it for from Jomashop  We'll have to see what kind of competition the Ecozilla gives it, should Santa bring one for Christmas this year....
> 
> Bottom line: if on the fence, snag one. However dated the design, it is a classic.


Congratulations on the Nighthawk. It's a classic Citizen and is worth adding to any watch collection. I used to have one and loved it, then I stopped wearing it for whatever reason and sold it. I quickly realized what a mistake that was and promptly bought another one and there is no way I am ever selling it again, Love the Nighthawk.


----------



## Dedmanzhand

I had the titanium version and sold it a while back. Big mistake, hence the reason I ended up on this thread again...
Gonna have to get a steel version this time around though, as they are not that readily available. Is the PVD version hard-wearing?


----------



## joey79

A heads up for those still searching for the Nighthawk white bezel combo. There is one for sale on ebay US $270. A little too late for me.


----------



## zimaster

Can anyone help me find out what this wonderful strap is? Pic from page 35 in this thread


----------



## Skodborg

zimaster said:


> Can anyone help me find out what this wonderful strap is? Pic from page 35 in this thread


Patrick @cloverstraps can definitely make a custom strap like that for you. Very reasonably priced.

Search for Cloverstraps @wus to find his thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

That should be a Hisch. 
I have the same, on Amazon for around $40 
Look for Hirsch 109002-70-22 22 -mm Genuine Calfskin Watch Strap


----------



## zimaster

Thanks Seppia! Hirsh liberty again? (Pic from wornandwound)


----------



## zimaster

Think I found the answer myself. Wus, different thread on straps for NH.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## TNesher

*Amazing watch!!!!
*- Two time zones. One with 24h clock.
- 200m water resistant.
- Date
- Photoluminescent dial that lasts all night.
- Fluid slide rule for multiplication, division, conversions (km<->mile,kg<->lbs,litres<->gal,etc.), time distance calculations etc. 
- Charges from ANY lighting, and 1 charge lasts up to 6 months.
- Screw down back and crown. 
- Solid build and impressive look! 
- Affordable price for a top-notch watch.

_When buying you will need to choose between the Asian Nighthawk with nicer case back or American with a nicer front dial. I chose American because I couldnt stand the Asian dial _


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Mine is on its way!


----------



## zimaster

Can anybody post pictures of the deployant clasp coming with bj7010-16f? Need it to accelerate the production of bespoke strap while watch is flying from mexico


----------



## jn76

I think the clasp is the same on the rubber strap model that I have.










Is there something specific you need? If needed, I can whip out a proper camera instead of the Ipad to get better quality pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zimaster

Thanks a lot. I ask my pusher, but what you sent looks perfect


----------



## uzapuca

Hi guys,

i am thinking in buying my first Nighthawk. Which version would you recommend? The US or the Asian/European. I have read the only better point of the European / Asian version is the detailed case back...that is not major issue. However, in the CreationWatches website the description tells another story

_"_*Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-59E/BJ7000-52E BJ7010 Watch

The Asian/European version of the Nighthawk, it is much better than the US version and the differences are more than just subtle. Firstly, it's a raised case-back instead of the etched; it is heavier, which gives it a more solid demeanor. The partly-lumed metal indices bring a classier look to the dial. 

*Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-59E/BJ7000-52E Watch don't know if the stuff is commercial marketing bull or real stuff.

*What would you suggest?*


----------



## ktfsaw

Can't vouch for it being heavier or more solid, as I've never held the American variant, but I have the Asian version and love the polished indices with lume only at the ends. Gives it a dressier look, and I've always thought that the lumed ends look like indicators on an airplane's control panel. I know many on here much prefer the fully lumed indices though, so it's really down to personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

I think it just means the actual case back itself is a fraction heavier and more solid looking, the case and bracelet are exactly the same on the Asian and US versions so there wouldn't be any weight difference there. I have both versions of the watch and I definitely prefer the dial and case back of the Asian one.


----------



## Shawnny

For me, I like the fully lumed indices. I wear one of mine to bed. If I put it on a UV light while I brush my teeth, I can see what time it is all night long. As for the back, if it's not see through then I don't really care what it looks like. Although, a European back on a U.S. version would be perfection.


----------



## wromg

Pretty sure the US version has 'Night Hawk' written on the dial and the Asian one does not. That's the primary reason I went with the Asian version.


----------



## uzapuca

Thanks for the very good feedback guys!

So the main diference between both will be

*US Version
*Full lume on dial
Engraved numbers in 6 and 12
Nighthawk name
Plain polish backcase

*Asian / European Version
*Partial lume on dial
Non-engraved numbers 6 and 12
Not "Nighthwak" name on dial
Detailed case back work

Is that all or i am missing something? 
By the way, does the black dial on the Asian version has a diferent background texture? a subtle sunburst or triangular texture different to the US version? i believe i read something about that in this forum before.

The model i like the most is the *BJ7010-16F (White chapter ring, S/S). Unfortunately it seems to be currently out of stock in all online stores. Do you know if this is a temporary thing or can be re-supply in the near future?

Best,
*


----------



## zimaster

As far as I know there's one more 16f available on ebay from Mexico. Sold out everywhere else. No bracelet, black strap.


----------



## uzapuca

zimaster said:


> As far as I know there's one more 16f available on ebay from Mexico. Sold out everywhere else. No bracelet, black strap.


Do you know the eBay seller in Mexico? Is that a trustable source?


----------



## zimaster

I bought from him one week ago. Still waiting, it's a long way to Italy I payed Paypal, he didn't release feedback to me yet, something I really don't like but not enough to say I don't trust him.


----------



## ShaggyDog

uzapuca said:


> Thanks for the very good feedback guys!
> 
> So the main diference between both will be
> 
> *US Version
> *Full lume on dial
> Engraved numbers in 6 and 12
> Nighthawk name
> Plain polish backcase
> 
> *Asian / European Version
> *Partial lume on dial
> Non-engraved numbers 6 and 12
> Not "Nighthwak" name on dial
> Detailed case back work
> 
> Is that all or i am missing something?
> By the way, does the black dial on the Asian version has a diferent background texture? a subtle sunburst or triangular texture different to the US version? i believe i read something about that in this forum before.
> 
> The model i like the most is the *BJ7010-16F (White chapter ring, S/S). Unfortunately it seems to be currently out of stock in all online stores. Do you know if this is a temporary thing or can be re-supply in the near future?
> 
> Best,
> *


Nope, the background dial textures are exactly the same in both versus.


----------



## uzapuca

ShaggyDog said:


> Nope, the background dial textures are exactly the same in both versus.


thanks for the info!


----------



## uzapuca

zimaster said:


> I bought from him one week ago. Still waiting, it's a long way to Italy I payed Paypal, he didn't release feedback to me yet, something I really don't like but not enough to say I don't trust him.


_Did you buy the 16f Nighthawk? _good choice indeed. Good luck with the shipping. Please let me know when it arrives to you and it´s everything went well. Cheers


----------



## zimaster

Yes, bought the 16f, watch I've been seeking for a long time. Will update here for sure. Shipping is slow, tracking is hit and miss, and Italian customs will be even slower. This will take a while....


----------



## uzapuca

zimaster said:


> Yes, bought the 16f, watch I've been seeking for a long time. Will update here for sure. Shipping is slow, tracking is hit and miss, and Italian customs will be even slower. This will take a while....


Good luck! i think everything gonna be alright. You have chosen a great design watch.


----------



## chicolabronse

Just got this titanium nighthawk today in a trade with a fellow member and i'm loving it!!























tried a few different straps on it

































chico


----------



## uzapuca

chicolabronse said:


> Just got this titanium nighthawk today in a trade with a fellow member and i'm loving it!!
> 
> View attachment 1660046
> 
> View attachment 1660040
> 
> View attachment 1660041
> 
> 
> tried a few different straps on it
> 
> View attachment 1660042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1660043
> 
> 
> View attachment 1660044
> 
> 
> View attachment 1660045
> 
> 
> chico


*Looks great!

*By the way, what ZULU strap brand did you use? Is it Maratac? I have read it is a bit difficult to fit a Zulu Strap like Maratac since it too thick and the space of the original spring bars is really tight. Is that right?


----------



## chicolabronse

uzapuca said:


> *Looks great!
> 
> *By the way, what ZULU strap brand did you use? Is it Maratac? I have read it is a bit difficult to fit a Zulu Strap like Maratac since it too thick and the space of the original spring bars is really tight. Is that right?


Thanks man, loving it!!

it's a zulu i got from ebay so i'm not to sure of the brand but it's good quality, it's only a 20mm though.
yeah it was tight to get it under the bars.

chico


----------



## wromg

I tried a few different straps on the ss version, but kept coming back to the bracelet, man I love that thing, it's like the love child of a super oyster and a super president on steroids.


----------



## ukfirebird

my s/s nighthawk arrive yesterday and im currently looking for a aviator style strap but.... i havent taken it off yet and i cant believe how comfortable the s/s strap is on this watch. i'm still gonna a leather strap just to but i can myself coming back it.



wromg said:


> I tried a few different straps on the ss version, but kept coming back to the bracelet, man I love that thing, it's like the love child of a super oyster and a super president on steroids.


----------



## onurpinar

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum and this is my first message. I live in UK and want to buy Nighthawk MODEL: BJ7000-52E. Where do you think the best place to buy the watch?


----------



## nikbrown

I've worn my nighthawk for a year and a half with a knockoff omega shark mesh band. Yesterday I got this distress-able leather 5 ring zulu. Love it! Even my wife noticed and said it was a pretty sweet watch band.


----------



## joey79

onurpinar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and this is my first message. I live in UK and want to buy Nighthawk MODEL: BJ7000-52E. Where do you think the best place to buy the watch?


If you were going for the Asian version with the case back engraved, I would go dutyfreeisland.com. You obviously prefer the US version. Perhaps our American friends can chime in.


----------



## dZeak

Exactly. I bought half a dozen NATO straps for it, before putting the bracelet back on. Not only does it still look better than any NATO IMHO, but yes, the quality still shocks me too.


----------



## onurpinar

Thank you for the reply. I have ordered it from dutyfreeisland.com and looking forward to have it!


----------



## wromg

This thing rocks


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jugogoya

Hi there guys, I've been waiting for the right time to be a Nighthawk for about two years now. I'm finally ready and I've been contemplating on buying it from Ebay but most are the Asian version that are missing the "Nighthawk" wording on the dial. I kind of really want to have that, therefore, I think I'll settle for the US Version even if the rear is flat. Can you guys recommend any place to get one? Is there a classified section on this forum? Kind of strange that I ask this question as I live less than a mile away from Citizen corp but they charge full retail. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TNesher

*I just wanted to expand on the slide rule.
*

It is the equivalent to having a basic calculator / unit converter. It is very fun to use but can be rather complicated. The watch comes with an instruction manual.

Basic features include:
- Multiplication (ex. 17*360= ~6100 ) 
-Division (ex. 27/3.5= ~7.7 )
- Conversion between...
Liters <-> Imp. Galen <->U.S. Galen 
Kilogram <-> Pounds <-> Oil Pounds <-> Fuel Pounds
Kilometer <-> Nautical Miles <-> Statute Miles
- How long can you fly with given volume of fuel.
- How far can you fly with given fuel.
- How fast are you traveling if...
- How long will it take to travel x distance if...
- The list goes on... 
(I've only learnt the first 3)

The slide rule is based on two identical logarithmic scales lined up next to each other. When they are aligned it makes a 1:1 ratio. As you slide it the ratio changes, *but it will always be the same ratio anywhere along the slide rule.* Then you can use equivalent fractions to do calculations. 160/4.5= ~ 36/1 (answer is 35.56) . The number 10 is key and is in a white box. You must keep track of the decimal place by yourself as it could be 1.6/4.5 =~.35/1 or 160/45 = ~3.5/1 .

There is a video on you-tube also explaining it.


----------



## marinemaster

TNesher said:


> *I just wanted to expand on the slide rule.
> *
> 
> It is the equivalent to having a basic calculator / unit converter. It is very fun to use but can be rather complicated. The watch comes with an instruction manual.
> 
> Basic features include:
> - Multiplication (ex. 17*360= ~6100 )
> -Division (ex. 27/3.5= ~7.7 )
> - Conversion between...
> Liters <-> Imp. Galen <->U.S. Galen
> Kilogram <-> Pounds <-> Oil Pounds <-> Fuel Pounds
> Kilometer <-> Nautical Miles <-> Statute Miles
> - How long can you fly with given volume of fuel.
> - How far can you fly with given fuel.
> - How fast are you traveling if...
> - How long will it take to travel x distance if...
> - The list goes on...
> (I've only learnt the first 3)
> 
> The slide rule is based on two identical logarithmic scales lined up next to each other. When they are aligned it makes a 1:1 ratio. As you slide it the ratio changes, *but it will always be the same ratio anywhere along the slide rule.* Then you can use equivalent fractions to do calculations. 160/4.5= ~ 36/1 (answer is 35.56) . The number 10 is key and is in a white box. You must keep track of the decimal place by yourself as it could be 1.6/4.5 =~.35/1 or 160/45 = ~3.5/1 .
> 
> There is a video on you-tube also explaining it.
> ======================================
> Hi - does the crown on the left side screw down ?


----------



## DM71

marinemaster said:


> TNesher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - does the crown on the left side screw down ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seppia

Sorry, I just need to add a picture for this awesome watch. 
Best bang for buck I have ever owned


----------



## TheMeasure

jugogoya said:


> Hi there guys, I've been waiting for the right time to be a Nighthawk for about two years now. I'm finally ready and I've been contemplating on buying it from Ebay but most are the Asian version that are missing the "Nighthawk" wording on the dial. I kind of really want to have that, therefore, I think I'll settle for the US Version even if the rear is flat. Can you guys recommend any place to get one? Is there a classified section on this forum? Kind of strange that I ask this question as I live less than a mile away from Citizen corp but they charge full retail. Thanks in advance.


I've seen the US version on Jomashop for just over $200. You could search by the model # BJ7000-52E and see what other places are pricing them at. As far as a classified section, you'll want to check the Sales Corners. Good luck with your purchase it's a great watch..of course we'll want to see pics when you get it.


----------



## joey79

Seppia said:


> Sorry, I just need to add a picture for this awesome watch.
> Best bang for buck I have ever owned











My friend Seppia, mine says hello. Having a little rest on my pillow while I watch tv. After taking your advice and pulling the trigger a few months back, its very difficult to argue with your 'best bang for buck' appraisal!


----------



## lexotamilf

Hello,

I wonder if the following straps would fit on my nighthawk.
It's the first time ever I change strap. Do I have to pay attention to anything else but the lug width?

Infantry Genuine Leather 20 22 24 mm Wrist Watch Strap Band Belt Sport Army | eBay

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zimaster

Leo, lug width is what you are supposed to check. Anyway I read that thick natos can be difficult to fit.


----------



## wromg

Yeah, it's pretty tight between the springbar and the case. Proper thick Zulus won't fit. Even NATOs you need to put the springbars in over the top of the strap, you can't just slide them in behind the springbars.


----------



## onurpinar

Hi Everyone,

Here is my new Nighthawk and I love how it looks. One thing is the strap is not very comfortable and setting crown is hurting my wrist. Did you guys experienced that as well?


----------



## blowfish89

onurpinar said:


> Here is my new Nighthawk and I love how it looks. One thing is the strap is not very comfortable and setting crown is hurting my wrist. Did you guys experienced that as well?


I had the same issue - when I was cycling watch would slide down a bit and crown would push into my arm. I am wearing the watch a bit tighter now after microadjustment. But I agree, it might be a problem.


----------



## wromg

Found the same when I first wore it. Like blowfish89 said play around with the micro adjustment. I found once I made it a tad looser it became more comfy and the 3 o'clock crown didn't dig into my wrist. Now I find it really comfy.


----------



## DM71

onurpinar said:


> View attachment 1794698
> View attachment 1794706
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is my new Nighthawk and I love how it looks. One thing is the strap is not very comfortable and setting crown is hurting my wrist. Did you guys experienced that as well?


I see you are wearing your watch in front of your wrist bone, doing so will give you problem with many watches and does not allow for much wrist movements. Actually, you are almost wearing your watch on your hand so not surprising that the crown isn't comfortable. You should try to wear it a bit higher on your wrist.


----------



## onurpinar

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for the comments. It really helped to see what was wrong. I got a zulu strap which is much lighter and much more comfortable. I think I will stick to it for a while!


----------



## TNesher

The crown the left does not screw down but it doesn't need to. It doesnt have the possibility of letting in water like the crown in the right.
The crown on the left is for the siderule and the crown on the right is for setting the time/date


----------



## .Mad Hatter.




----------



## dZeak

.Mad Hatter. said:


>


Excellent pics!


----------



## onurpinar

My new Zulu strap which I love it! very light and comfortable.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## TNesher

My treasure


----------



## TNesher

I don't find this problem. I think it comes with a great strap. But this watches looks fantastic with leather straps. They might be more comfortable for you. 


onurpinar said:


> View attachment 1794698
> View attachment 1794706
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is my new Nighthawk and I love how it looks. One thing is the strap is not very comfortable and setting crown is hurting my wrist. Did you guys experienced that as well?


----------



## onurpinar

Thank you for the idea, Actually I have ordered a zulu brown leather strap today and will see how it looks with it!


----------



## zimaster

Looks like mine finally arrived. 47 days, it took so long


----------



## zimaster

Finally here


----------



## Shawnny

I just got home from Italy where I picked up a titanium radio controlled version. I'll post some pictures tomorrow after I get a good nights sleep. I can't believe how light it is and the engraved caseback is pretty cool.


----------



## TNesher

I just cant get over my obsession with this watch


----------



## Shawnny

Shawnny said:


> I just got home from Italy where I picked up a titanium radio controlled version. I'll post some pictures tomorrow after I get a good nights sleep. I can't believe how light it is and the engraved caseback is pretty cool.


As promised, along with a picture of The Verona Arena.


----------



## Master Shake

That is absolutely beautiful! I'm waiting on a Hawk myself, so when it arrives I will post pictures!


----------



## paj20

Havana Nighthawk on a CloverStrap brown leather strap with beige stitching. Love it.


----------



## lquinn425

This was my first nice watch. I wear it the most out of my (admittedly meager!) collection. BJ7000-52E.

















Sorry for the humongous photos...don't know why that happened.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Switched up the strap:


----------



## Gordon Fraser

My nighthawk on my own strap - my 3 year old beater.


----------



## Gordon Fraser




----------



## Shawnny

^ That's a really nice strap. I'd like to pickup one of those Nighthawks with the white ring.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Shawnny said:


> As promised, along with a picture of The Verona Arena.


I recently sold my PVD Nighthawk, because I didn't like PVD and didn't want to worry about the mineral crystal -- but if I had this model I think I would not have parted with it.
Shawn - could you share the model number?


----------



## Shawnny

Ahriman4891 said:


> I recently sold my PVD Nighthawk, because I didn't like PVD and didn't want to worry about the mineral crystal -- but if I had this model I think I would not have parted with it.
> Shawn - could you share the model number?


That would be: AS2031-57E. I have a PVD and I have the standard 52E. I love all of them.


----------



## Ahriman4891

And... bought  Thank you!


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Shawnny said:


> ^ That's a really nice strap. I'd like to pickup one of those Nighthawks with the white ring.


I like the white chapter ring but I also think the all black one looks larger on the wrist. I've been looking at the radio controlled or chronoscope but haven't got round to it. Eco-drive is brilliant.


----------



## iMario

I read the first 17 pages and the several last ones, also quite a few other articles, blogs, reviews... in the end Za went for the US-market version of Nighthawk.

I've noticed that people keep mentioning how EU-Asian model has a better back, but none (from what I've seen) mentioned that US version has larger luminescent hour marks, which makes it much nicer in my book.

Edit: Actually, I came to ask if anyone has been replacing their mineral crystal with sapphire and what was the price of such an adventure? 

Edit 2: I got a reply from Citizen Watch Company of America that they do not offer upgrades with sapphire crystal to the Nighthawks. The condition for such an upgrade is that there should the one of the models that originally came with a sapphire crystal. That would mean that no original Nighthawk ever came out with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## zimaster

I keep my Nighthawk in a box, no opening above so it's completely dark inside. Watches in my rotation have one wrist day every week or two. 

Most of the time it's under artificial light, my understanding is that this is not charging Eco Drive that much.

Should unscrew the crown before storing it?


----------



## IanCognito




----------



## narcosynthesis

zimaster said:


> I keep my Nighthawk in a box, no opening above so it's completely dark inside. Watches in my rotation have one wrist day every week or two.
> 
> Most of the time it's under artificial light, my understanding is that this is not charging Eco Drive that much.
> 
> Should unscrew the crown before storing it?


If you check the manual that came with the watch (or check out the Citizen site for a downloadable copy) it will give you the amount of time required under various lighting conditions to keep it running.

Personally I wouldn't bother pulling the crown, but instead would make a point of leaving it sitting out for a day or two a week (or however long it will take to keep it at a good charge) so it can get some light and keep on running.


----------



## Codwatches

Here is pic of my nighthawk on a custom strap I made from an old baseball glove and the thread is from a baseball. Love this watch.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## LuisR

First post!
haven't see this model much here


----------



## Gordon Fraser

LuisR said:


> First post!
> haven't see this model much here
> 
> View attachment 2307354


I really liked that, saw it on Amazon but worried it'd be too illegible.


----------



## zimaster

Looks good. But has no NH feel. Different stuff ...


----------



## Gordon Fraser




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## IanCognito

oO nice Havana dial!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass

On a clover strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Nighthawk on custom burgundy ammo style strap


----------



## RidiQles

brett kenny said:


>


It was this thread and this picture in particular that got me to look into nighthawks. I snagged the BJ7010 (white chapter ring) pretty quickly after that (which is lucky since they are pretty heard to find now) but the ultra/super/ultimate nighthawk proved to be a lot more elusive!!
But alas, I recently managed to pick one up from a fellow WUS member and the new boots for them came today... so here's me recreation a couple of years after the inspiration (with slight modifications to fit my personal taste)


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## brett kenny

RidiQles said:


> It was this thread and this picture in particular that got me to look into nighthawks. I snagged the BJ7010 (white chapter ring) pretty quickly after that (which is lucky since they are pretty heard to find now) but the ultra/super/ultimate nighthawk proved to be a lot more elusive!!
> But alas, I recently managed to pick one up from a fellow WUS member and the new boots for them came today... so here's me recreation a couple of years after the inspiration (with slight modifications to fit my personal taste)
> View attachment 2570370


man, thats just too cool. glad to have provided the inspiration for some people out there. awesome job too, smashing strap on the ultra!


----------



## joey79

Brett Kenny, can you believe you started this thread and 700+ posts later it's still going?

Citizen should be thanking you, its safe to say you have helped with the Nighthawk sales


----------



## TheMeasure

joey79 said:


> Brett Kenny, can you believe you started this thread and 700+ posts later it's still going?
> 
> Citizen should be thanking you, its safe to say you have helped with the Nighthawk sales


I know this thread was a positive influence in my decision to pick up my Havana Nighthawk..THX :-!


----------



## joey79

I swapped the bracelet for the leather nato after receiving some great advice on how to do so safely from Joe aka Jraul7, thank you.

I now have a problem. I love the look of the nighthawk on leather nato so much that it has made me want to buy a proper strap. This thread has been quite the enabler. The look of leather on the nighthawk adds a different dimension.

This thread has some great pics of the nighthawk on leather but seeing in the flesh is even more impressive.

If I do go ahead and purchase a leather strap, what thickness do you guys recommend? I would much prefer a non tapering strap.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lexotamilf

joey79 said:


> I swapped the bracelet for the leather nato after receiving some great advice on how to do so safely from Joe aka Jraul7, thank you.
> 
> I now have a problem. I love the look of the nighthawk on leather nato so much that it has made me want to buy a proper strap. This thread has been quite the enabler. The look of leather on the nighthawk adds a different dimension.
> 
> This thread has some great pics of the nighthawk on leather but seeing in the flesh is even more impressive.
> 
> If I do go ahead and purchase a leather strap, what thickness do you guys recommend? I would much prefer a non tapering strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How did you manage to fit the nato between case and spring bar?
I got a zulu and I can't put it on.


----------



## ShaggyDog

lexotamilf said:


> How did you manage to fit the nato between case and spring bar?
> I got a zulu and I can't put it on.


I've been wearing mine on a Zulu, takes a little bit of fiddling to get the spring bars in but it's fine once you do. Just pop them out, lay the strap in place and then put one end of the spring bar in the hole. Now just keep pushing the other end down with a tool and just wiggle it until it pops into place. Might take a minute or two to get it right.


----------



## lexotamilf

ShaggyDog said:


> I've been wearing mine on a Zulu, takes a little bit of fiddling to get the spring bars in but it's fine once you do. Just pop them out, lay the strap in place and then put one end of the spring bar in the hole. Now just keep pushing the other end down with a tool and just wiggle it until it pops into place. Might take a minute or two to get it right.


I am just afraid of breaking the spring bar due to excessive bend.


----------



## Tourbillonare

Maybe a bit tight between the bars but sturdy...


----------



## BluesmanBob

Just received a Nighthawk yesterday. I actually like the comfort of this metal band even though I've always had a leather band on other watches.
I like the look of the leather though and will probably search for something that will suit


----------



## IanCognito

50 Shades of Grey









Sunburst dial


----------



## Seppia

joey79 said:


> I swapped the bracelet for the leather nato after receiving some great advice on how to do so safely from Joe aka Jraul7, thank you.
> 
> I now have a problem. I love the look of the nighthawk on leather nato so much that it has made me want to buy a proper strap. This thread has been quite the enabler. The look of leather on the nighthawk adds a different dimension.
> 
> This thread has some great pics of the nighthawk on leather but seeing in the flesh is even more impressive.
> 
> If I do go ahead and purchase a leather strap, what thickness do you guys recommend? I would much prefer a non tapering strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hirsch Liberty is in my opinion a great value for money proposition.

This color or the darker brown are the best looking combos I think


----------



## OutdoorPhotos

First post here! Went thru every page of this thread as I've been looking for my second watch. I just ordered the BJ7010-59E from Duty Free Island Shop. Now I wait. Now to shop for a leather strap.


----------



## TheMeasure

OutdoorPhotos said:


> First post here! Went thru every page of this thread as I've been looking for my second watch. I just ordered the BJ7010-59E from Duty Free Island Shop. Now I wait. Now to shop for a leather strap.


Congrats on your Nighthawk purchase. It is truly a fantastic buy, I think you will be pleased. Pics when you get it, welcome to the club.


----------



## Ahriman4891

OutdoorPhotos said:


> First post here! Went thru every page of this thread as I've been looking for my second watch. I just ordered the BJ7010-59E from Duty Free Island Shop. Now I wait. Now to shop for a leather strap.


Make sure the strap can take fat springbars, and welcome to the club!


----------



## joey79

Ahriman4891 said:


> Make sure the strap can take fat springbars, and welcome to the club!


What is the ideal size as far spring bars go?


----------



## TheMeasure

I've always liked the look of a black dial with a brown strap..thought I'd give the reverse a shot..:think:


----------



## jn76

Very nice! Didn't think it would work but it does.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891

joey79 said:


> What is the ideal size as far spring bars go?


When i tried putting my nighthawk on a (Hirsch, if I recall correctly) leather strap, the original springbars would not fit in the strap, I had to use thinner 3rd party ones. I would guess the nighthawk bars are around 2.5 - 3 mm thick. I lost my caliper so I cannot give you an exact measurement. I know Panatime "vintage" straps accept thicker springbars without problems -- Seiko diver bars are notoriously thick, and I wear a Tuna on one of these: 22mm Vintage Design Straps . EDIT: the Nighthawk also needs a 22mm wide strap.


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks! I had my doubts as well, but was pleasantly surprised with the results.



jn76 said:


> Very nice! Didn't think it would work but it does.


----------



## blowfish89

I had the same issue with my 22mm Hirsch knight and halios tropik SS. The Hirsch strap wont accept the original thicker springbars. I used thinner ones.


----------



## Seppia

I did not experience this issue when I placed a Hirsch liberty on my nighthawk. 
I am wondering if there's a difference in spring bar thickness depending on the model (mine was a USA version)


----------



## Ahriman4891

Mine was a USA black nighthawk. I am not sure if my strap was a Liberty.


----------



## temchik

You can get "fat thin" spring bars from wjean28 on ebay, got them for my Seiko Monster


----------



## joey79

temchik said:


> You can get "fat thin" spring bars from wjean28 on ebay, got them for my Seiko Monster


That sounds like a good idea. Thanks


----------



## mhancock

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Here is pic of my nighthawk on a custom strap I made from an old baseball glove and the thread is from a baseball. Love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 2235930


Very cool strap. Looks great with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

temchik said:


> You can get "fat thin" spring bars from wjean28 on ebay, got them for my Seiko Monster


Are you sure they fit on a nighthawk?
I think they are made for seiko divers


----------



## Master Shake

Joined the club recently, inspired by this thread.


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats..you definitely picked one of the more desirable models, great find..enjoy it & welcome!!



Master Shake said:


> Joined the club recently, inspired by this thread.


----------



## LiquidIQ

Anybody know why they don't make the Titanium Nighthawks (US) any more? Specifically BJ7020-55E


----------



## joey79

LiquidIQ said:


> Anybody know why they don't make the Titanium Nighthawks (US) any more? Specifically BJ7020-55E


http://www.airwatches.com/item_detail.php?item_id=7999

Have never heard of airwatches, however there is a land line number on the home page. If you are in the states, try giving them a call.


----------



## RidiQles

OK... I think I have gone a little nuts with these Nighthawks...


----------



## DrVenkman

Just joined the club. Sapphire crystal mod thanks to waterdude and NEWW

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman

Messing around with the macro feature on camera+ app

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## phoenix844884

Thanks to this thread. I am enjoying my Nighthawk.


----------



## blowfish89

I need to unsubscribe. I gave my Nighthawk to my younger brother.


----------



## DrVenkman

I went back and forth on buying one. Didn't need another watch, thought the dial might be too cluttered. But so many people on here swore by it. Managed to get a used with with a sapphire mod and it's great. The dial is legible, watch is the perfect size. And the bracelet is one of the best I've had. Time to ask for it back blowfish!


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## TheMeasure

DrVenkman said:


> Just joined the club..


Congrats! The Nighthawk is a great addition, enjoy & welcome!



DrVenkman said:


> Messing around with the macro feature on camera+ app


There is so much detail to the Nighthawk, you could take these photos all day, very nice!

My Havana says hello


----------



## Patrick333

Arrived yesterday from Singapore.

Here my video review of this nice looking watch:


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> . The dial is legible, watch is the perfect size. And the bracelet is one of the best I've had. Time to ask for it back blowfish!


Not now. But I'll probably look for a Havana one in the future.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Not now. But I'll probably look for a Havana one in the future.


The Havana is awesome. If they were more readily available I would have gotten one. I don't know why Citizen doesn't make the Havana and version with the white chapter ring available in the US.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## mhancock

Patrick333 said:


> Arrived yesterday from Singapore.
> 
> Here my video review of this nice looking watch:


Is the clasp you have defective or is this common?


----------



## Patrick333

mhancock said:


> Is the clasp you have defective or is this common?


To be honest I don't really know, it doesn't look broken or anything like that, just as the band is too thick and can't close fully. It is secure just doesn't look nice. Will wear it for some time and see if it gets better, or maybe I have not fixed it properly as the systems isn't the best really?!.


----------



## brett kenny

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats! The Nighthawk is a great addition, enjoy & welcome!
> 
> There is so much detail to the Nighthawk, you could take these photos all day, very nice!
> 
> My Havana says hello
> 
> View attachment 3007562


man, you is classy


----------



## TheMeasure

brett kenny said:


> man, you is classy


LOL, thanks. I think it might be the watch and not me


----------



## mhancock

I







. Just got mine in and loving it so far! I posted this in the affordable forum deal thread last week, but there is an ebay seller that still has some for 169.99 free shipping right now. Seems like a hell of a deal if anyone's interested.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161418839286

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

mhancock said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just got mine in and loving it so far! I posted this in the affordable forum deal thread last week, but there is an ebay seller that still has some for 169.99 free shipping right now. Seems like a hell of a deal if anyone's interested.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161418839286
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are so well priced. One of the best value for money pieces available, and to back my comments here is mine on nato.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884




----------



## amnb.amnbm

Master Shake said:


> View attachment 2738017
> 
> 
> Joined the club recently, inspired by this thread.


Such a beautiful strap! What brand is it and where did you buy it? TIA

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## limatime

Was planning on selling this one and decided to wear it one last time. I just can't do it.... unless maybe I decide to trade up for a titanium model.


----------



## joey79

limatime said:


> Was planning on selling this one and decided to wear it one last time. I just can't do it.... unless maybe I decide to trade up for a titanium model.


I know exactly what you mean. Personally I don't think it's worth selling considering the price is around the $200 new. It will definitely be a collectors item once discontinued IMO anyway.

You won't regret keeping it, just ask all the nighthawk owners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Fraser




----------



## whoa

Holy .... that's a nice strap.... Source? 


-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Link under my post 



whoa said:


> Holy .... that's a nice strap.... Source?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## whoa

Gordon Fraser said:


> Link under my post


Ahh i did not get that! On my phone! But nicely made :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Thank you sir



whoa said:


> Ahh i did not get that! On my phone! But nicely made :-D
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## mc4nam

Nighthawk PVD on brown C&B strap.


----------



## Codwatches

Took a risk and picked this up from Ebay $200 brand new but no box. Waiting for it to charge to make sure its working properly then I'll put a custom baseball glove strap. Was surprised it was up nobody had purchased it. Maybe because it was from China but seller had over 19k positive feedback. Took a risk and hopefully it paid off. Now debating whether to sell my Nighthawk BJ7000-52E


----------



## andrkavr

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Took a risk and picked this up from Ebay $200 brand new but no box. Waiting for it to charge to make sure its working properly then I'll put a custom baseball glove strap. Was surprised it was up nobody had purchased it. Maybe because it was from China but seller had over 19k positive feedback. Took a risk and hopefully it paid off. Now debating whether to sell my Nighthawk BJ7000-52E


Did you bought it from someone called 'hkexporter'? Anyway, I did it last week and here are some pictures:









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Codwatches

Yes through hkexporter. I feel better now that somebody else purchased from him too. Love your strap. How are you feeling about it so far?



andrkavr said:


> Did you bought it from someone called 'hkexporter'? Anyway, I did it last week and here are some pictures:
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andrkavr

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Yes through hkexporter. I feel better now that somebody else purchased from him too. Love your strap. How are you feeling about it so far?


This rare watch has been on my list for quite awhile now. I like the model with the white chapter ring and they are really hard to find these days! Never available in the stores:-/ So I'm just happy, happy, happy to own one Love the way it looks (especially SS with brown leather) and I think it works well for lots of different situations. Definitely a keeper.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Codwatches

I was looking for one before I bought the US version but always was searching. I'll be selling my other Nighthawk and keeping this one for awhile.



andrkavr said:


> This rare watch has been on my list for quite a while now. I like the model with the white chapter ring and they are really hard to find these days! Never available in the stores:-/ So I'm just happy, happy, happy to own one Love the way it looks (especially SS with brown leather) and I think it works well for lots of different situations. Definitely a keeper.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Took a risk and picked this up from Ebay $200 brand new but no box. Waiting for it to charge to make sure its working properly then I'll put a custom baseball glove strap. Was surprised it was up nobody had purchased it. Maybe because it was from China but seller had over 19k positive feedback. Took a risk and hopefully it paid off. Now debating whether to sell my Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
> 
> View attachment 3175314


Good pick up. These have become quite rare. There are times where you take a chance and it pays off. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak

I really like the white inner bezel, but I like the features of the USA model too. Anyone ever see the actual white inner bezel part for sale by itself or or heard of someone retrofitting it?


----------



## Codwatches




----------



## lovebandit

They should ALL be white bezel IMHO....


----------



## TNesher

joey79 said:


> They are so well priced. One of the best value for money pieces available, and to back my comments here is mine on nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap. Do you know where I can get one like that?


----------



## TNesher

joey79 said:


> Brett Kenny, can you believe you started this thread and 700+ posts later it's still going?
> 
> Citizen should be thanking you, its safe to say you have helped with the Nighthawk sales


This thread was also what influenced me to get my nighthawk. Thanks !


----------



## s4chico

Thanks to this forum and this thread.... I just ordered myself a Nighthawk! Now the waiting game begins. o|


----------



## TNesher

s4chico said:


> Thanks to this forum and this thread.... I just ordered myself a Nighthawk! Now the waiting game begins.


Let us know when it arrives


----------



## joey79

TNesher said:


> Love the strap. Do you know where I can get one like that?


Thanks, I purchased the strap on ebay. Seller seems to be out of stock on that particular strap. Here is a link to another strap offered by the same seller http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281504748554?varId=580536367691

It's quite thin, making it a little easier to thread through the lugs and spring bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brett kenny

TNesher said:


> This thread was also what influenced me to get my nighthawk. Thanks !


it got me into them as well:-d


----------



## BerryTop

Just picked this one up again. Can't believe I sold it when I had it before.


----------



## jdtdc

andrkavr said:


> Did you bought it from someone called 'hkexporter'? Anyway, I did it last week and here are some pictures:


Thank you for the pictures. I love that strap. Can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## LuisR

Trying a look a little bit more pilot on mine, how did it go?


----------



## tabbywmollya

My Navihawk just arrived yesterday.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skodborg

TommyJRuffing said:


> Just picked this one up again. Can't believe I sold it when I had it before.
> View attachment 3231290
> View attachment 3231314


It's a stunner! Is it a 1/5 seconds chronohand? What's the modelname?

(Edit: Should've tried google before posting. Answers for other lurkers: ca0500-51l and yes, it's 1/5 seconds on the main chronohand)

I've fallen a little in love with the shadowhawk, but is a little puzzled that there's no real mention of it on WUS!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrkavr

jdtdc said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I love that strap. Can you tell me where you got it?


Thank you! 
I got it from this ebay seller (looks like he or she has nothing for sale right now but it pops up a few straps frequently. Keep an eye out, it usually cost around $25)
http://m.ebay.com/sch/chocolove86/m.html?isRefine=true

You can also find him/her here on etsy (but for some reason it cost near three times more than on eBay)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/Pionier1956


----------



## wedgehammer

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> View attachment 3188314


what's the model number of that beaut?? i live the white accents


----------



## andrkavr

wedgehammer said:


> what's the model number of that beaut?? i live the white accents


BJ7010-16F, if that's what you mean...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## s4chico

Finally showed up a couple weeks ago. I've been enjoying it since and almost forgot to post it here.









Currently running a black strap.


----------



## njegos

does anybody know when was nighthawk first produced?

i can't seem to find the exact year.


----------



## mhancock

njegos said:


> does anybody know when was nighthawk first produced?
> 
> i can't seem to find the exact year.


Amazon shows it as 2008

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

njegos said:


> does anybody know when was nighthawk first produced?
> 
> i can't seem to find the exact year.


You can try sending Citizen an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

mhancock said:


> Amazon shows it as 2008
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way before that. I bought my first one on a cruise in '07 and they were out at least a few years before that.


----------



## Terribleone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit

I want to join the Nighthawk club. Can someone tell me the best places to buy, living in Europe? (you can Pm me if you prefer)


----------



## joey79

ribbit said:


> I want to join the Nighthawk club. Can someone tell me the best places to buy, living in Europe? (you can Pm me if you prefer)


Try duty free island. I have had multiple transactions which have all gone smoothly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit

Wow, loved the prices and brands! Thank you very much


----------



## Ahriman4891

I also had a good experience with Duty Free Island:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## b20ef

Just ordered one, hope to have end of week. Will keep it stock, maybe new band later.


----------



## mhancock

Shawnny said:


> Way before that. I bought my first one on a cruise in '07 and they were out at least a few years before that.


Yeah, the Amazon reviews go back to 2005.


----------



## b20ef




----------



## whoa

b20ef said:


>


2 questions.. That orient.. What mesh is that? And a bit it.. Is that a.. Chrono Nighthawk??

Edit** just saw it posted earlier! Great looking piece

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## b20ef

I forget model but yeah blue titanium chrono nighthawk.

mesh on orient is strapco from Amazon. It works but nothing special.


----------



## wdpaynter

Just joined this forum after lurking for a few weeks. Just "joined the club" with the purchase of a few Nighthawks. Guess it's time to start a collection (you bastards!). Waiting for a few leather straps to swap out (a couple coming from users of this forum -thx). Really excited and gotta say that they look much better in person, especially the Promasters. Thanks to all for the inspiration. Thinking I'll buy the Nighthawk AT4110-55E next...

Here's a pick (excuse the iPhone quality). SS Nighthawk has yet to be charged...


----------



## robert0rtega

Here's mine.


----------



## wdpaynter

One thing that's bugging me is the squeaky bracelet on the SS. I've seen a few posts on here about it and didn't think much of it, but it's pretty loud and annoying. I'm getting some leather straps, but I'd like to keep one of them on that bracelet. It's comfortable and nice looking.

Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks
BP


----------



## whoa

wdpaynter said:


> One thing that's bugging me is the squeaky bracelet on the SS. I've seen a few posts on here about it and didn't think much of it, but it's pretty loud and annoying. I'm getting some leather straps, but I'd like to keep one of them on that bracelet. It's comfortable and nice looking.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks
> BP


I really like the bracelet! So comfortable

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## wdpaynter

whoa said:


> I really like the bracelet! So comfortable
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


I love the bracelet too, especially for the price point. I just can't stand the squeak. If I didn't like it, I'd just replace it...minor issue on an otherwise perfect watch!!


----------



## actorius

wdpaynter said:


> Just joined this forum after lurking for a few weeks. Just "joined the club" with the purchase of a few Nighthawks. Guess it's time to start a collection (you bastards!)
> 
> View attachment 3748994


This is already a great collection! Congrats!
Where did you manage to get the white chapter ring one?


----------



## wdpaynter

actorius said:


> wdpaynter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined this forum after lurking for a few weeks. Just "joined the club" with the purchase of a few Nighthawks. Guess it's time to start a collection (you bastards!)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3748994&d=1429809617"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> This is already a great collection! Congrats!
> Where did you manage to get the white chapter ring one?
Click to expand...

I found the white chapter ring on a Mexican online store, DCM stores. It was only $196, but I paid $20 to expedite (DHL) instead of Mexican post office (Correo) because I was worried about the carrier. Received it in two days (one day of transit) from Monterry. When I purchased it it showed he had 5 in stock. I mentioned to him that I knew (4) others who would purchase the remaining, but he told me it was the last one?! They accept PayPal right on the site. Pretty legit, would highly recommend. Worth asking him again, as maybe I misunderstood.

Let me know how it goes. Thanks
BP


----------



## wdpaynter

Stock now shows "agotodo" (depleted). Sorry


----------



## wdpaynter

If you're desperate, there is a user on eBay that keeps re-listing a "white chapter ring" version. Buy-it-now is $368!!, but there is "Make an Offer" button. I offered $285 when it was first listed and he declined it (thank god). It keeps getting re-listed, but hasn't yet from the last auction end. User is spot-on-times.


----------



## joey79

You can always try for the Euro version like mine. A bit more expensive though.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdpaynter

joey79 said:


> You can always try for the Euro version like mine. A bit more expensive though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i really like the simplicity of this version. The only problem for me was that it's radio controlled, which is great, but if you live outside Europe, I don't think that feature will work with the German radio signal (same for Asian/Japan radio). I live in the U.S., not sure about the others enquiring...really do like it! Seems easier to read and SAPPHIRE TOO!! Might me worth the extra...


----------



## joey79

wdpaynter said:


> i really like the simplicity of this version. The only problem for me was that it's radio controlled, which is great, but if you live outside Europe, I don't think that feature will work with the German radio signal (same for Asian/Japan radio). I live in the U.S., not sure about the others enquiring...really do like it! Seems easier to read and SAPPHIRE TOO!! Might me worth the extra...


Thanks. Yes I agree with you regarding the radio signal, however I live in Australia and we do not receive the atomic signal. I own a G shock radio controlled also and would be nice to actually receive the signal. I think it's an amazing feature. I guess I'll never know what it's like or how it works unless I travel overseas.

The sapphire is nice to have and the difference is noticeable when switching from the regular nighthawk to this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79

joey79 said:


> Thanks. Yes I agree with you regarding the radio signal, however I live in Australia and we do not receive the atomic signal. I own a G shock radio controlled also and would be nice to actually receive the signal. I think it's an amazing feature. I guess I'll never know what it's like or how it works unless I travel overseas.
> 
> The sapphire is nice to have and the difference is noticeable when switching from the regular nighthawk to this one. It allows you to appreciate the dial even more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdpaynter

There's this one on a Malaysian eBay type site. Seller looks to be highly rated, but unless you've already made transactions, you'll likely not be viewed as a legitimate buyer. Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-16F B (end 4/16/2016 11:15:00 PM)


----------



## joey79

wdpaynter said:


> There's this one on a Malaysian eBay type site. Seller looks to be highly rated, but unless you've already made transactions, you'll likely not be viewed as a legitimate buyer. Citizen Promaster Eco Drive NightHawk BJ7010-16F B (end 4/16/2016 11:15:00 PM)


I tried them over a year ago. You end up receiving an email that there are none in stock. Give it a go anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

wdpaynter said:


> i really like the simplicity of this version. The only problem for me was that it's radio controlled, which is great, but if you live outside Europe, I don't think that feature will work with the German radio signal (same for Asian/Japan radio). I live in the U.S., not sure about the others enquiring...really do like it! Seems easier to read and SAPPHIRE TOO!! Might me worth the extra...


I bought a radio controlled titanium version in Italy. The price was to good to pass up. I live in the U.S., so I just adjust the time manually.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## joey79

Shawnny said:


> I bought a radio controlled titanium version in Italy. The price was to good to pass up. I live in the U.S., so I just adjust the time manually.


First world problems huh? Poor us having to adjust manually lol. Mine has been very accurate thus far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors

Here with my black pants, but I want others, could you help me to choose? I listen any kind of recomendation.


----------



## wdpaynter

Thanks to you all, I've officially gone Nighthawk crazy. (Though "thanks" is likely not the word my wife would use...). I've amassed a collection and really like the original Nighthawk best, but also like some of the newer variants. Here are some pics.

The black PVD Nighthawk with the cork strap (far left) is actually a Chinese knockoff I bought on eBay. When I called them out on it, they told me to keep it, no questions asked, so it was free. Only included it to show how it looks on that strap and to warn others buying on eBay (Be careful of the seller).

I am waiting for my Havana (brown dial) Nighthawk in the mail. Let me know what you think. Opinions on next purchase?


----------



## Shawnny

^ Who is the seller, so we know who to look out for.


----------



## wdpaynter

Shawnny said:


> ^ Who is the seller, so we know who to look out for.


user is o_o4536

they didn't have many reviews, but most were positive and were for watch purchases. I wasn't too worried, as I was protected by eBay, PayPal, and my CC. I think it is a secondary account for a seller with a bad rep. I've been seeing a lot of listings for the PVD version on eBay that are Chinese knockoffs w/ the red stripe/line on the plastic covering the case back. The listing I purchased only had stock photos

Some other things that were off on the one I received:
- smaller symbol on right side crown
- red accents on dial are a darker red, very hard to read
- bracelet noticeably cheaper and springbar access area is different
- bracelet was wrapped in plastic wrap in a couple areas
- warranty/instructions were folded pages rather than booklet
- worst of all, no info etched into case back (Mov't, Japan, etc)

when I told the seller, they offered me 50% off. I told them I didn't want it and would return it at their expense, as it was counterfeit. They replied that they would "check their inventory" and refunded me the entire amount. Told me to keep the watch

As I said, there are other active/current listings on eBay for the black PVD Nighthawk that have the same red line in case back plastic cover and same plastic around bracelet. Some even show this in the pics...be careful and be sure to use a payment method that protects you


----------



## Shawnny

wdpaynter said:


> user is o_o4536
> 
> they didn't have many reviews, but most were positive and were for watch purchases. I wasn't too worried, as I was protected by eBay, PayPal, and my CC. I think it is a secondary account for a seller with a bad rep. I've been seeing a lot of listings for the PVD version on eBay that are Chinese knockoffs w/ the red stripe/line on the plastic covering the case back. The listing I purchased only had stock photos
> 
> Some other things that were off on the one I received:
> - smaller symbol on right side crown
> - red accents on dial are a darker red, very hard to read
> - bracelet noticeably cheaper and springbar access area is different
> - bracelet was wrapped in plastic wrap in a couple areas
> - warranty/instructions were folded pages rather than booklet
> - worst of all, no info etched into case back (Mov't, Japan, etc)
> 
> when I told the seller, they offered me 50% off. I told them I didn't want it and would return it at their expense, as it was counterfeit. They replied that they would "check their inventory" and refunded me the entire amount. Told me to keep the watch
> 
> As I said, there are other active/current listings on eBay for the black PVD Nighthawk that have the same red line in case back plastic cover and same plastic around bracelet. Some even show this in the pics...be careful and be sure to use a payment method that protects you


Thanks for the info. I'll keep a look out. I'm looking for one with the white chapter ring.


----------



## TheMeasure

wdpaynter said:


> Thanks to you all, I've officially gone Nighthawk crazy...Let me know what you think.


Great looking collection of Hawks you got there! I like the cork strap/PVD combo. I'm curious to see what the cork strap would look like on the Havana. Maybe you could snap some pics of that combo when it arrives. Thanks. Enjoy them!


----------



## wdpaynter

Shawnny said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll keep a look out. I'm looking for one with the white chapter ring.


As I said in an earlier post, I got my white chapter ring version from a Mexican website. Owner told me that he doesn't have any more. If I run across any I'll buy them and resell at cost b/c I know a lot of people want it. Good luck!


----------



## wdpaynter

TheMeasure said:


> Great looking collection of Hawks you got there! I like the cork strap/PVD combo. I'm curious to see what the cork strap would look like on the Havana. Maybe you could snap some pics of that combo when it arrives. Thanks. Enjoy them!


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## wdpaynter

wdpaynter said:


> Will do. Thanks!





TheMeasure said:


> Great looking collection of Hawks you got there! I like the cork strap/PVD combo. I'm curious to see what the cork strap would look like on the Havana. Maybe you could snap some pics of that combo when it arrives. Thanks. Enjoy them!


Just got the Havana/brown Nighthawk today, not even charged yet!

Here are some pics on the cork strap as you requested. I also put it on a dark brown strap. Oner thing I liked better about the cork strap on the PVD is that the side/edge of the cork strap is black, and with a PVD case and buckle, it looked pretty good!

Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## TheMeasure

wdpaynter said:


> Just got the Havana/brown Nighthawk today, not even charged yet!..Here are some pics on the cork strap as you requested..Let me know your thoughts...


Thanks so much for doing this! :-! Agreed the cork & PVD combo is tough to beat. Throw a PVD buckle on it..money! I do like both those straps on the Havana. The darker brown is a close match to the dial. I also think that the light tan color of the cork works nicely too. I haven't decided if I want a darker or lighter brown colored strap as an alternative to the SS bracelet..choices I guess. Thanks again.


----------



## wdpaynter

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks so much for doing this! :-! Agreed the cork & PVD combo is tough to beat. Throw a PVD buckle on it..money! I do like both those straps on the Havana. The darker brown is a close match to the dial. I also think that the light tan color of the cork works nicely too. I haven't decided if I want a darker or lighter brown colored strap as an alternative to the SS bracelet..choices I guess. Thanks again.


No problem!

I think I'm keeping the dark brown strap on the Havana and putting cork back on PVD. Got a few more straps coming in the mail that I want to swap around too. Definitely still like the stock bracelets as well. Not a fan of either the brown or black stock leather straps that came with my Havana and white chapter ring versions. Maybe its because of having a smaller wrist (6.75" ish), the excess strap goes underneath and makes it fit awkwardly for me...

Thanks to all for the inspiration. Really love these Nighthawks!
Bill P


----------



## pecha

Recently I got a brown leather strap for my Nighthawk. Loving It!
Taplatk


----------



## Kflo01

I am seriously considering a Nighthawk could get one for around 350.00 new. Would have never thought of taking off the black metal bracelet but the brown leather NATO looks really good on it.
The one I am looking at it the all black face with black metal band. 
Is the watch worth it at that price. It would be my most expensive watch I spent money on by far.


----------



## wdpaynter

Kflo01 said:


> I am seriously considering a Nighthawk could get one for around 350.00 new. Would have never thought of taking off the black metal bracelet but the brown leather NATO looks really good on it.
> The one I am looking at it the all black face with black metal band.
> Is the watch worth it at that price. It would be my most expensive watch I spent money on by far.


I think the watch is worth $350 from a quality/style perspective. But I just paid $216.99 for the one below from Jomashop. Got it today, only took 3 days from NY. Looks like you are in NY, so even quicker I'd imagine. Is this the one you mean? They've still got it for $216.99 and free shipping. You might be able to get another $10 off. Use code "10off100" or "20off250"


----------



## chicolabronse

Titanium nighthawk


----------



## CTSteve

Mine on a new strap taken this morning.


----------



## ellzar

Sold! Ordered my (first) Citizen Nighthawk based entirely on this thread!!


----------



## Ahriman4891

Congrats! I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## wdpaynter

My latest edition... Took off the titanium bracelet and put it on a leather strap I bought to put on another watch that I am gifting. I like the combo though, so looks like I'm going to have to hunt down a similar leather for myself!!


----------



## brett kenny

hot


----------



## joseph80

My first Nighthawk!


----------



## Alathea

Does that cork strap feel as good as it looks?


----------



## wdpaynter

Alathea said:


> Does that cork strap feel as good as it looks?


If you're talking about mine that is on my Havana Nighthawk, it is very lightweight and comfortable. Though there is a "bumpy" piece of thread that irritates/rubs me. I can probably take a lighter and/or knife to get rid of it...


----------



## wdpaynter

joseph80 said:


> My first Nighthawk!
> View attachment 4076361


Good choice! Where did you get the NATO?


----------



## joseph80

It a great strap. Thick and smells like good leather
http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/p...oken=044886623dac0b721da40da034dfc8f636acdf9c


----------



## wdpaynter

joseph80 said:


> It a great strap. Thick and smells like good leather
> Handmade leather Zulu straps from $24.95


Thanks! Looks like 22mm is out of stock, but I'll check the other ones out...I've seen this site before, but was skeptical


----------



## whoa

wdpaynter said:


> My latest edition... Took off the titanium bracelet and put it on a leather strap I bought to put on another watch that I am gifting. I like the combo though, so looks like I'm going to have to hunt down a similar leather for myself!!
> View attachment 4075049
> View attachment 4075057


Don't think I've ever seen this one before! Very cool

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## jalak

I am ready to order this watch (BJ7010) but for one concern.

I have a huge wrist (8.5"). Will the bracelet fit my wrist? I have no experience with Citizen's bracelet.

My previous experiences with bracelets were all seikos. They fit just nice. (except SKX007 standard jubilee. It fits nice when worn, but I have to wiggle hard to slide it through my hand)

So question to you who has a big wrist/hand... will it fit me?


----------



## ShaggyDog

It should be just fine. The bracelet seemed to be quite generously sized and if by some very small chance it didn't fit your wrist I'm sure you could easily source some extra links from Citizen or even do a Want To Buy post on here and easily get some, but like I say you'll probably be fine with it out of the box.


----------



## jalak

ShaggyDog said:


> It should be just fine. The bracelet seemed to be quite generously sized and if by some very small chance it didn't fit your wrist I'm sure you could easily source some extra links from Citizen or even do a Want To Buy post on here and easily get some, but like I say you'll probably be fine with it out of the box.


Thanks~!


----------



## Ahriman4891

jalak said:


> I am ready to order this watch (BJ7010) but for one concern.
> 
> I have a huge wrist (8.5"). Will the bracelet fit my wrist? I have no experience with Citizen's bracelet.
> 
> My previous experiences with bracelets were all seikos. They fit just nice. (except SKX007 standard jubilee. It fits nice when worn, but I have to wiggle hard to slide it through my hand)
> 
> So question to you who has a big wrist/hand... will it fit me?


You'll probably be fine. See my sales thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...d-conus-price-drop-bonus-content-1132690.html - 8 inches with 2 links missing. A complete bracelet should just fit you. In the worst case - Citizen customer service is very responsive (my personal experience, and many members here will confirm), you can buy a couple extra links easily.


----------



## TNesher

The thread just keeps on going !


----------



## wdpaynter

My latest two just arrived today from Italy (gray and blue), and some pics of the whole collection... I love these watches, but I think I have reached my limit with the Nighthawks. Hoping my wife buys me a watch case for our anniversary, so I have a place to put all these!

Thank you all for the inspiration!


----------



## Shawnny

Where did you get the one with the white dial?


----------



## wdpaynter

Shawnny said:


> Where did you get the one with the white dial?


I ordered it online from a jewelery store in Italy, Casa Capone. Over paid plenty, though it is titanium. It came with a titanium bracelet that I took off.


----------



## jalak

ShaggyDog said:


> It should be just fine. The bracelet seemed to be quite generously sized and if by some very small chance it didn't fit your wrist I'm sure you could easily source some extra links from Citizen or even do a Want To Buy post on here and easily get some, but like I say you'll probably be fine with it out of the box.





Ahriman4891 said:


> You'll probably be fine. See my sales thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...d-conus-price-drop-bonus-content-1132690.html - 8 inches with 2 links missing. A complete bracelet should just fit you. In the worst case - Citizen customer service is very responsive (my personal experience, and many members here will confirm), you can buy a couple extra links easily.












I worried too much...

While I have not needed to take out links... The watch fits me nicely in the closest microadjusments hole...


----------



## wdpaynter

These watches seem to come with plenty of extra room/links. I have removed 3-4 links on each one and then utilize the micro adjustment as well for my average-sized wrist. 

Glad it worked out for you!
BP


----------



## jalak

Sorry... one question...

date change corresponds to the main hands or the 24h hand?


----------



## whoa

Main hand I'm pretty sure 

Edit. Now I'm having doubt.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## TheMeasure

jalak said:


> Sorry... one question...date change corresponds to the main hands or the 24h hand?





whoa said:


> Main hand I'm pretty sure
> Edit. Now I'm having doubt..


This is correct, the date is linked to the hour hand not the 24hr hand.


----------



## Shawnny

wdpaynter said:


> I ordered it online from a jewelery store in Italy, Casa Capone. Over paid plenty, though it is titanium. It came with a titanium bracelet that I took off.


Oh that's funny, I bought a black dialed version of the same watch in Como Italy.


----------



## wdpaynter

Shawnny said:


> Oh that's funny, I bought a black dialed version of the same watch in Como Italy.


I believe you were the one who posted a pic of it and we had a short discussion along with another user about the Euro ones. You inspired me to look for it, and on Italian sites. I ended up getting three different radio controlled versions from Italy, though I cannot use that feature here in the states. But, they are beautiful watches! Thanks!!
BP


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Shawnny

wdpaynter said:


> I believe you were the one who posted a pic of it and we had a short discussion along with another user about the Euro ones. You inspired me to look for it, and on Italian sites. I ended up getting three different radio controlled versions from Italy, though I cannot use that feature here in the states. But, they are beautiful watches! Thanks!!
> BP


Right on! They are very nice watches. But, everytime I have to adjust the time or date, I have to look up how to do that manually.


----------



## Shawnny

I just had to adjust the date on mine manually. I didn't realize that you can also set this watch manually to the month and the proper year after the leap year. So, the date should stay correct for every month. Very cool.


----------



## jalak

My favourite angle...


----------



## njegos

hey guys.

does anybody know when did the nighthawk first come into production?


----------



## brett kenny

njegos said:


> hey guys.
> 
> does anybody know when did the nighthawk first come into production?


i think it was 2003


----------



## wdpaynter

FYI - Duty Free Island has the Havana Nighthawk on sale. On there eBay store it is only $156. Haven't checked there website...

I have this watch, and think it looks MUCH better in person!

BP


----------



## DImGR

here is a special one , after 4 layers of C3

from black its now white


----------



## tkoz

wdpaynter said:


> I ordered it online from a jewelery store in Italy, Casa Capone. Over paid plenty, though it is titanium. It came with a titanium bracelet that I took off.


What is the model # for the white dial?


----------



## wdpaynter

tkoz said:


> wdpaynter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it online from a jewelery store in Italy, Casa Capone. Over paid plenty, though it is titanium. It came with a titanium bracelet that I took off.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the model # for the white dial?
Click to expand...

AS2031-57A


----------



## ellzar

Here's mine with a strapsco carbon fibre strap!

One weird thing, I bought the U.S. version because I wanted the full lume - but on the one I have only the hands and hour markers light up. I bought it at Jomashop mid-May. Is this something new?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

ellzar said:


> One weird thing, I bought the U.S. version because I wanted the full lume - but on the one I have only the hands and hour markers light up. I bought it at Jomashop mid-May. Is this something new?


Fist, congrats on your new Nighthawk! Enjoy it.

I've always understood the 'full' lume as the entire hour markers are lumed on the US version vs just the tips of the markers on the Euro/Asian versions. From your photo, you do have the US model and I would guess your markers are fully lumed.

Here's what the markers look like on mine. Yours should be different.


----------



## TheMeasure

wdpaynter said:


> FYI - Duty Free Island has the Havana Nighthawk on sale. On there eBay store it is only $156. Haven't checked there website...I have this watch, and think it looks MUCH better in person!
> BP


That's a good find for anyone who is looking for the Havana. I have to agree, it does look better in person..of course I'm biased..had mine on today;-)


----------



## jmar1980

TheMeasure said:


> That's a good find for anyone who is looking for the Havana. I have to agree, it does look better in person..of course I'm biased..had mine on today;-)
> 
> View attachment 4225330


What I like about this watch is that you can wear it with a suit, with jeans, with athletics.... great piece! 
Mine is coming tomorrow!


----------



## andrkavr

Does anyone know where I can get a SS bracelet for my Nighthawk? Genuine, OEM or aftermarket.. doesn't really matter. TIA


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Watchesnstuff

andrkavr said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a SS bracelet for my Nighthawk? Genuine, OEM or aftermarket.. doesn't really matter. TIA
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


I order mine from here Genuine Citizen Brushed Solid Link Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet | Total Watch Repair - 59-S01090


----------



## andrkavr

Watchesnstuff said:


> I order mine from here Genuine Citizen Brushed Solid Link Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet | Total Watch Repair - 59-S01090


Thank you for your prompt reply! But it gets a little too expensive for me with shipping and customs. Nearly $130 in the end.. :/

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## sujith

Have they stopped production of white chapter ring version - BJ7010-16F ?. This watch on bracelet in the same price range as the BJ7010-59E would be ultimate. Citizen are you hearing us


----------



## jmar1980

One of my fav's


----------



## khbk




----------



## andrkavr

Someone who has ordered Nighthawk SS bracelet from dutyfreeislandshop? Are endlinks included? Thanks


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## svokaj

I have the same question,
Here is the answer from DFI: "The band 59-S01090 has the curved end links included. But please note that there are no pins."
I bought Nighthawk on nylon strap, and now i will buy bracelet too. Here is my question, do i need another pins for metal bracelet?



andrkavr said:


> Someone who has ordered Nighthawk SS bracelet from dutyfreeislandshop? Are endlinks included? Thanks
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## andrkavr

svokaj said:


> I have the same question,
> Here is the answer from DFI: "The band 59-S01090 has the curved end links included. But please note that there are no pins."
> I bought Nighthawk on nylon strap, and now i will buy bracelet too. Here is my question, do i need another pins for metal bracelet?


Got the same answer today from DFI so I ordered one

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

svokaj said:


> I bought Nighthawk on nylon strap, and now i will buy bracelet too. Here is my question, do i need another pins for metal bracelet?


As long as the spring bars you are currently using with the nylon strap aren't shoulderless, they should work with the bracelet.


----------



## iron93

Decisions.. was all but set to get a Tisell pilot but then stumbled on this amazing thread. Really liking the look of AS2031-57E.


----------



## TheMeasure

iron93 said:


> Decisions.. was all but set to get a Tisell pilot but then stumbled on this amazing thread. Really liking the look of AS2031-57E.


They're distinctly different looking watches..get both! ;-)


----------



## ncm320321

real aviator! ^_^


----------



## lasvagabond

Next pay day, I'm joining the nighthawk club!


----------



## TNesher

I love the way it looks on a nato leather !


----------



## ianm74

Finally got hold of my Nighthawk. I'd been holding out for one with the white chapter ring and managed to snag one from the Mexico based site that wdpaynter used. Thanks very much for posting that btw. Apparently they got some more stock. Still showing 1 left if anyone is still chasing one. Feels a bit strange to be importing a made in Japan watch back into Japan from Mexico - but there you go. The watch was doing the every two seconds tick low battery thing, but a few hours in the sun on the balcony and it's all good.

Some pics :








Obligatory wrist shot.








And here with my other Eco-drive - the altichron.


----------



## joey79

ianm74 said:


> Finally got hold of my Nighthawk. I'd been holding out for one with the white chapter ring and managed to snag one from the Mexico based site that wdpaynter used. Thanks very much for posting that btw. Apparently they got some more stock. Still showing 1 left if anyone is still chasing one. Feels a bit strange to be importing a made in Japan watch back into Japan from Mexico - but there you go. The watch was doing the every two seconds tick low battery thing, but a few hours in the sun on the balcony and it's all good.
> 
> Some pics :
> View attachment 4392162
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot.
> View attachment 4392146
> 
> 
> And here with my other Eco-drive - the altichron.
> View attachment 4392154


Love the white chapter ring, really pops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lasvagabond

Took the plunge and ordered a nighthawk, countdown 4-12 days!


----------



## sujith

That's one sweet piece ianm74 !

Does this mean Citizen has started the production of BJ7010-16F again?. How does one retailer in the whole world has this elusive model? For CAD folks price is same as the everyday nighthawk on bracelet version.



ianm74 said:


> Finally got hold of my Nighthawk. I'd been holding out for one with the white chapter ring and managed to snag one from the Mexico based site that wdpaynter used. Thanks very much for posting that btw. Apparently they got some more stock. Still showing 1 left if anyone is still chasing one. Feels a bit strange to be importing a made in Japan watch back into Japan from Mexico - but there you go. The watch was doing the every two seconds tick low battery thing, but a few hours in the sun on the balcony and it's all good.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## lasvagabond

TheMeasure said:


> View attachment 4427026


Very nice looking watch! Can't wait till mine arrives...


----------



## TheMeasure

lasvagabond said:


> Very nice looking watch! Can't wait till mine arrives...


Thank you! Congrats on taking the plunge, we look forward to your pics when it arrives!


----------



## dood

Just got mine today and immediately threw it on leather. Ordered it on a whim without ever handling one in the flesh. Love, love LOVE it so far. Obligatory crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## southwade

DM71 said:


> Very nice strap combos in this thread. Mine on stock bracelet and Steinhart pilot strap, love this watch. One of the nicest busy dial out there IMO.


Based on this photo alone I ordered an OEM bracelet for mine.

I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## ianm74

Got a new vintage leather strap for mine - courtesy of Watch Gecko. The original deployment clasp one is ok - but feels a bit cheap









And out on the balcony for a sunny day charge.


----------



## Kalax03

Getting my Nighthawk (Asian model) + Hirsch Liberty strap very soon this week, cannot wait!


----------



## lasvagabond

Mine arrived! question -- to change the date , you push out the right plug once and turn? Think i received a faulty one...


----------



## ShaggyDog

I've put mine on a bracelet for the first time in ages. I normally just wear this on a nato but gong back to the bracelet reminds me how well constructed it is.


----------



## ianm74

Try turning it the other direction - towards you - anticlockwise. The other way moves the hour hand forward by itself. This is for setting the 24hr hand.



lasvagabond said:


> Mine arrived! question -- to change the date , you push out the right plug once and turn? Think i received a faulty one...


----------



## ianm74

Here is a link to the manual online - as posted by ShaggyDog earlier in the thread. It explains the time and date setting process. Hopefully you haven't received a faulty watch.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/222...2e.html#manual



ianm74 said:


> Try turning it the other direction - towards you - anticlockwise. The other way moves the hour hand forward by itself. This is for setting the 24hr hand.


----------



## lasvagabond

The link to manual goes to 404 error.

Yea I've tried both directions. Starting position does nothing either direction, push it out one notch, changes the 24 hand.


----------



## jmar1980

lasvagabond said:


> The link to manual goes to 404 error.
> 
> Yea I've tried both directions. Starting position does nothing either direction, push it out one notch, changes the 24 hand.


You could go to main page and in search put "nighthawk " here it is http://www.manualslib.com/manual/222837/Citizen-Nighthawk-Bj7000-52e.html


----------



## ShaggyDog

It's definitely good to have a manual to refer to, the Nighthawk and other Citizen GMT watches using that movement can be a little tricky to set from memory.


----------



## lasvagabond

question on the date function with the nighthawk ----

as I ordered it from a different country and may take awhile to send back and returned... is it an easy and cheap fix to take to a watch repair instead?


----------



## ShaggyDog

lasvagabond said:


> question on the date function with the nighthawk ----
> 
> as I ordered it from a different country and may take awhile to send back and returned... is it an easy and cheap fix to take to a watch repair instead?


Are you sure it's actually faulty? Go back to the manual and follow the setting instructions from start to finish referring back to the diagrams. The Nighthawk doesn't set quite like other watches due to the GMT function, make sure the crown is in the correct position to set the date and that you are turning it the *correct* way.


----------



## Kalax03

Kalax03 said:


> Getting my Nighthawk (Asian model) + Hirsch Liberty strap very soon this week, cannot wait!


----------



## PSUlion01

khbk said:


>


Which brand strap is this? Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk

Hirsch Knight.


----------



## jupitr

Just ordered my Nighthawk... This thread has got me absolutely stoked


----------



## PSUlion01

Mine for now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar

Needed to stop for a coffee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto

Guys, a noob's question. When traveling to another time zone, does this watch adjust itself automatically or should it be adjusted manually? I am a frequent traveler, before pulling the trigger I want to know how it behaves. Thanks.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Cabatisto said:


> Guys, a noob's question. When traveling to another time zone, does this watch adjust itself automatically or should it be adjusted manually? I am a frequent traveler, before pulling the trigger I want to know how it behaves. Thanks.


No - it doesn't. For that you'd want something radio controlled like many in the Skyhawk series.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Bradjhomes said:


> No - it doesn't. For that you'd want something radio controlled like many in the Skyhawk series.


Actually there are definitely Nighthawks variants that can sync.


----------



## Cabatisto

My bad. I thought all Hawks were radio controlled. Actually I am considering the EU version, Radio Controlled. From what I've read it should sync. But is the sync immediate or just at a specific time when it connects to the Atomic Watch? (I had some radio controlled casios, they were checking exact time just a couple of times at night..)


----------



## Bradjhomes

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually there are definitely Nighthawks variants that can sync.


True. I was thinking of the 'classic nighthawk' I think.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Cabatisto said:


> My bad. I thought all Hawks were radio controlled. Actually I am considering the EU version, Radio Controlled. From what I've read it should sync. But is the sync immediate or just at a specific time when it connects to the Atomic Watch? (I had some radio controlled casios, they were checking exact time just a couple of times at night..)


A lot of rc models only sync in a specific region, so if you need worldwide sync make sure to get a model that supports that. They generally have a button that forces the watch to resync, so you can press it any time.


----------



## olticker

My Nighthawks

















Other Nighthawks?


----------



## uzapuca

Hi guys,
I would like to get the *Nighthawk* *BJ7010-16F (White chapter ring). I read that is a discontinued version and it is more difficult to get. However i found some in *

skywatches

are they a serious seller? I like the white ring effect which looks more interesting but don't want to gamble just for that.

Best,


----------



## andrkavr

uzapuca said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to get the *Nighthawk* *BJ7010-16F (White chapter ring). I read that is a discontinued version and it is more difficult to get. However i found some in *
> 
> skywatches
> 
> are they a serious seller? I like the white ring effect which looks more interesting but don't want to gamble just for that.
> 
> Best,


Hey!
I have ordered from skywatches on three different occasions and there has never been any problems. As of this afternoon, CET, that Nighthawk model (with white chapter ring) is listed as "out of stock" on their website.


----------



## sujith

Why doesn't Citizen bring back the much in demand "white chapter ring" version ?. I don't understand.



andrkavr said:


> Hey!
> I have ordered from skywatches on three different occasions and there has never been any problems. As of this afternoon, CET, that Nighthawk model (with white chapter ring) is listed as "out of stock" on their website.


----------



## joey79

sujith said:


> Why doesn't Citizen bring back the much in demand "white chapter ring" version ?. I don't understand.


I think people who own the white chapter ring, enjoy the fact they are rare. Whereas the opposite is true for those who missed out when they were available.

I do wonder if they grew in popularity more so when citizen ceased production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ticktocktime

olticker said:


> My Nighthawks
> 
> View attachment 4556162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556194
> 
> 
> Other Nighthawks?
> 
> View attachment 4556226


Hey there fellow blue impluse owner!


----------



## uzapuca

joey79 said:


> I think people who own the white chapter ring, enjoy the fact they are rare. Whereas the opposite is true for those who missed out when they were available.
> 
> I do wonder if they grew in popularity more so when citizen ceased production.


I think the white chapter ring has a very practical thing when using the slide ruler because the high contrast between both rulers. How many people "really" use the slide ruler in the bezel with an smartphone by the side? That should be interesting to know. I guess very very few.

The white ring is indeed an original design detail for the dial. However one drawback is that the dial loose it uniform look of an aviator instrument and more of a fashion statement. IMHO ;-)


----------



## ktfsaw

uzapuca said:


> I think the white chapter ring has a very practical thing when using the slide ruler because the high contrast between both rulers. How many people "really" use the slide ruler in the bezel with an smartphone by the side? That should be interesting to know. I guess very very few.
> 
> The white ring is indeed an original design detail for the dial. However one drawback is that the dial loose it uniform look of an aviator instrument and more of a fashion statement. IMHO ;-)


I probably get the most use of out the slide rule bezel when I'm travelling overseas - I just set the currency conversion rate and glance at my watch when I need to know how much that gorgeous THB฿9,990 limited edition Thai numeral Orient Bambino is going to set me back in AUD$. It's especially useful when haggling, sure beats whipping out your phone in a crowded market!


----------



## olticker

ticktocktime said:


> Hey there fellow blue impluse owner!


|> Awesome looking watch you got there!


----------



## uzapuca

ktfsaw said:


> I probably get the most use of out the slide rule bezel when I'm travelling overseas - I just set the currency conversion rate and glance at my watch when I need to know how much that gorgeous THB฿9,990 limited edition Thai numeral Orient Bambino is going to set me back in AUD$. It's especially useful when haggling, sure beats whipping out your phone in a crowded market!


Thanks for the good tip. Indeed money conversion is a very useful feature. As you said specially when you want to be discreet in a crowed market.

Still a bit undecided between two watches i really like which one i will finally choose. Both have its pros and cons, both are beautiful and both are winners. The budget is for only one right now. :-( The picture is not mine.









Cheers,


----------



## phoenix844884




----------



## ronnie aloha

Is the radio controlled white chapter ring still being made?


----------



## dood

I searched long and hard for one of these and finally found one in stock at a Jeweller! It was their last one. I'm going to swap the hour and minute hands from the vanilla nighthawk onto the Red Arrows, keep the second hand, put on the sapphire crystal I got from yobokies and put up the vanilla nighthawk for sale. So stoked.


----------



## ronnie aloha

Great find !


----------



## Di3gors

Mi new pants 














Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

dood said:


> I searched long and hard for one of these and finally found one in stock at a Jeweller! It was their last one. I'm going to swap the hour and minute hands from the vanilla nighthawk onto the Red Arrows, keep the second hand, put on the sapphire crystal I got from yobokies and put up the vanilla nighthawk for sale. So stoked.


Thats a very limited edition. Why would you do anything to change it?


----------



## dood

Shawnny said:


> Thats a very limited edition. Why would you do anything to change it?


Well Shawnny, it's because I'm one of those strange people who buys watches with the full intention of using them and wearing the hell out of them for many years as opposed to leaving them in a watchbox to collect dust. My plans for this watch are to use it as a beater, weekender, beach, camping and travelling watch.

The reason for changing the crystal to sapphire is simply because mineral crystals don't hold up well to scratches. I'm going to wear this watch a lot and if I leave the mineral on it will collect a lot of scratches. The reason for changing the minute and hour hands is simply for my own personal enjoyment and easier at-a-glance readability.

Even though it's a limited edition, at the end of the day we're talking about an eco-drive here not a vintage Patek. Even if I left it in the box with the tags and kept it mint, its value would never exceed a few hundred dollars. With that in mind, I see no good reason why I shouldn't mod it to my personal preference and get my money's worth out of it by using it wearing it for many years.

Cheers


----------



## blowfish89

Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?


----------



## Shawnny

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?


I have one that I used as a beater, and it got scratched up. I decided that I didn't want to use it as beater, so I polished the crystal and the whole case. It came out like new only polished and shinny.


----------



## watchmego3000

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?


Mine had a few scratches on it.


----------



## Ahriman4891

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?


Yes, and i was being careful too.


----------



## joey79

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?


Not Difficult to do unfortunately I should say, considering it's all dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

blowfish89 said:


> Has anyone actually scratched their Nighthawk mineral crystal ?





joey79 said:


> Difficult to do unfortunately, considering it's all dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, it's easy to do since the crystal sits above the case. The dial has nothing to do with it. But, it's pretty easy to get the scratches out.


----------



## dood

diegors26 said:


> Mi new pants
> View attachment 4693274
> View attachment 4693282
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


Mind sharing what strap this is and where you got it? I love it.


----------



## lexotamilf

Is it ok if i wear it on the beach?
Would salt water damage the bracelet?


----------



## Bradjhomes

It will be fine if you rinse it afterwards


----------



## joey79

Shawnny said:


> Actually, it's easy to do since the crystal sits above the case. The dial has nothing to do with it. But, it's pretty easy to get the scratches out.


I do think dial has something to do with it. You do make a good point regarding the dial being raised, however I have mainly dive watches and acquired a couple of scratches on bezel. If they were all dial I would have scratched the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Just got this bad boy in fresh from Japan. Truth be told, I prefer it aesthetically to my much more expensive spring drive. The build quality and titanium and duratech coating is superb.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie aloha

Ryan that's a nice watch. Where did you get it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dood

Mod complete. Red Arrows Nighthawk with domed AR coated sapphire and vanilla nighthawk hour and minute hands. It's impossible to tell from my horrid cell phone pictures, but the domed crystal really adds a lot to the watch IMO and makes it look more a lot more high end. Couldn't be happier. So.. who wants to buy my vanilla Nighthawk with red arrows hands? lol.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

ronnie aloha said:


> Ryan that's a nice watch. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, I bought it off eBay from Japan. I think the seller was ibuyit. Cost about $780 AUD and is radio controlled, eco drive, perpetual calendar, world time, slide rule, titanium case and bracelet both with duratech coating and sapphire glass.

I was originally just going to buy the base model nighthawk but I can't stand the 12 and 6 and the font they've used. It looks cartoony and detracts from the look of the watch imo. I love how clean the dial is on this one.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4

Ugh, I have to get one of these. I've been drooling over them for too long. The question is can I be patient enough to wait for one to pop up on the sales forum, or do I want to be impulsive and spend the extra $$ to buy new and get it quick?


----------



## ronnie aloha

I'm have a nighthawk in the mail with leather band. Will the citizen nighthawk stainless steel bracelet fit as a replacement?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brett kenny

wow dood! thats one of the greatest mods to a citizen ive ever seen. understated and minimal sure but ive always felt domed crystals just look that much more expensive and classy and i long wondered how awesome a nighthawk would be with them. indeed it looks brilliant. the perfect amount of domage too, not agressive at all.

love it


----------



## ShaggyDog

Shawnny said:


> I have one that I used as a beater, and it got scratched up. I decided that I didn't want to use it as beater, so I polished the crystal and the whole case. It came out like new only polished and shinny.


How did you get the scratches out of your crystal?


----------



## Shawnny

ShaggyDog said:


> How did you get the scratches out of your crystal?


2000 grit automotive sand paper, sanding it wet. Then I polished it with Meguires Polish. I can't remeber the number of the polish grit. Then I polished it with Mothers polish.


----------



## muchacho_

I'll happily join the club with my new hawk chrono 

Nighthawk Chrono by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## dood

brett kenny said:


> wow dood! thats one of the greatest mods to a citizen ive ever seen. understated and minimal sure but ive always felt domed crystals just look that much more expensive and classy and i long wondered how awesome a nighthawk would be with them. indeed it looks brilliant. the perfect amount of domage too, not agressive at all.
> 
> love it


Hey thanks! I'm not the first to put a domed sapphire on a nighthawk. Harold has been selling the nighthawk crystals for a while. (though I think this might be the only red arrows edition nighthawk in existence with sapphire and sword hands).

Harold's crystal is great. Nice beveling on the edges. The curvature of the dome is very slight as you said and goes perfect with the large size of the dial. The anti-reflective coating has a nice blue-ish tint to it. No hesitation recommending one to anyone who gets a lot of mileage out of their nighthawk.


----------



## chicolabronse

Love a bit of nighthawk lume, awesome watch!!









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## mbristol

Just took delivery of the Nighthawk A-T.
Love at first sight!


----------



## muchacho_

I've made some photos of my new Nighthawk this morning 

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_2 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_4 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_7 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_3 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_5 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_6 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_8 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_9 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_11 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_10 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_12 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure

muchacho_ said:


> I've made some photos of my new Nighthawk this morning


Fantastic photos!

Congrats to all the new Nighthawk owners. Enjoy them.


----------



## Kotik

I just got the JY8020 as a present from my wife. What a stunning watch! Incredibly light in titanium.

I already had two basic Nighthawks, one black and one brown, non-atomic with mineral glass, and a diver watch, JY0075, with the same movement as this JY8020 Super Pilot so I am familiar with the family.

I would like the countdown timer on the Super Pilot to allow more than 99 minutes as I often use my watch to keep track of remaining flight time when traveling. On a simple diver watch I use the bezel ring to mark the hour hand position for landing time. With the Super Pilot I am reduced to using the chronometer and remembering the total flight time to compare it against the elapsed time.


----------



## chicolabronse

On a black Alpha carbon

















Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## muchacho_

TheMeasure said:


> Fantastic photos!
> 
> Congrats to all the new Nighthawk owners. Enjoy them.


Thank you


----------



## Dec1968

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just got this bad boy in fresh from Japan. Truth be told, I prefer it aesthetically to my much more expensive spring drive. The build quality and titanium and duratech coating is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


What's the model number of this watch?

David


----------



## dood

I'm starting to enjoy the look of the Nighthawk on a plain navy blue leather strap.There's a bit of navy blue on the dial so it seems to work. (couple of these pictures are recycled from WRUW thread).





































And a bonus lume shot


----------



## ronnie aloha

Just got mine in from Mexico today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you


Yeah, that's a nice one!!


----------



## ronnie aloha

Could anyone post instructions on how to use the ring for currency conversion? I'm going to Japan this weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ktfsaw

ronnie aloha said:


> Could anyone post instructions on how to use the ring for currency conversion? I'm going to Japan this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's pretty simple:

1. Find the "origin" on the inside ring of your slide rule bezel - this is the the number "10" in a white square just above the 3:00 hour marker (at approx. 2:45)

2. Rotate the outside ring of the slide rule bezel until the current exchange rate lines up with the origin:
- At the moment the exchange rate is USD$1.00 to JPY¥123.41
- So, rotate the outer bezel until 12.34 is over the origin (or thereabouts, the check marks get quite fine at this point, so it won't be super-exact. I'd say placing the origin between 12.3 and 12.4 [around 12.35] is as close as you're going to get.).
- Why 12.34? The Nighthawk's slide rule bezel is a logarithmic scale, based on an E6B flight computer (not relevant here, but very cool if you want to look it up). Look closely and you'll see each circle, inner and outer, has a scale that runs from 10-99. Each of these numbers can represent themselves, as well as the same number times or divided by 10. Or 100. Or 1000. So 11 is also 1.1, 110, 1100 etc. In this case, converting USD to JPY, 12.34 is standing in for 123.4, which is the current exchange rate. Similarly, 10 on the origin is standing in for 1.

3. So! All that aside, all you've done is rotate the outer ring so that two numbers line up. Now the magic happens:
- Every number on the outer ring represents an amount in JPY, and every number on the inner ring is the corresponding amount in USD! No need to rotate anything! Until the exchange rate changes, which I check when I walk past the currency board in the hotel lobby, or past a _bureau de change_.

4. Let's see if it works! 
- Your breakfast of fresh sashimi and delicately vinegared rice from Tsukiji Market costs ¥1,200. Find 12 on the outer ring of your slide rule bezel (remember, 12 represents 1200). The corresponding number on the inner ring: 97. Your breakfast costs USD$9.70. Why $9.70? Well, you know it can't be $0.97. And it can't be $97.00. So logically, it must be $9.70. It's a matter of keeping mental tabs on your zeros, especially when it comes to the Yen (!) but you'll find it becomes quite common sense.
- Your JR Tokyo subway ride from Ueno to Akihabara costs ¥170. Find 17 on the outer bezel (17 represents 170) and read the number below it: 13.7 +a bit. Again, you can quickly work out that your train ticket costs USD$1.37. That +a bit is because the bezel is so small, you lose some detail. In reality, it's USD$1.377 but I don't think you're going to miss that 0.7 of a cent. The Nighthawk's slide rule is surprisingly accurate, especially when compare to other watches.
- One more example: That gorgeous Japan-Domestic-Market-only Grand Seiko you saw in Roppongi? Price tag swinging from it says ¥190,000. Here's where it gets tricky. Look for 19 on the outer ring of the bezel, and you'll see it lines up with 15.4. But don't lose track of all those zeros! Take the 4 zeros off the 190,000 you took to turn it into 19. Add them onto the 15.4 = 154,000. Well, that can't be right! Remember to take 2 zeros off, since USD$1 = JPY¥100 (<-- see those extra zeros there?). You're down to $1,540. Which doesn't sound so bad, really! And how's this for accuracy? The actual answer, from a calculator, is $1539.7.

5. The next day, you casually check the exchange rate and notice it's gone up: USD$1.00 now buys you JPY¥128.00! Just tweak your slide rule so that 12.8 is over the origin, and you're set for another day! And obviously, make sure when you're making quick calculations throughout the day that something hasn't bumped the crown and caused the slide rule to slip (screw-down slide rule crowns are the traveller's best friend).

Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing! These instructions are specific to currency conversion, but if you want more tips and tricks with the slide rule bezel, ABlogToWatch has a fantastically illustrated guide: 
How To Use A Watch Bezel Slide Rule | aBlogtoWatch

And I've found this YouTube video to be useful as well, but a bit less engaging than ABlogToWatch:





Enjoy Japan! Needless to say, I'm rather envious.


----------



## ronnie aloha

Ktfsaw, you have my nomination for best response to a question ever! You must have a tech background but I hope you get some time in a classroom too. Thank you so much! 

I'm going on a goodwill basketball tour with 120 others to watch my daughter play against Japanese teams. Guess who will have the coolest watch on the whole tour when out shopping or eating!


----------



## wromg

I second that nomination. OUTSTANDING answer.


----------



## ianm74

ronnie aloha said:


> Just got mine in from Mexico today.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice ! It seems Mexico is the last country on earth to still have stock of the Bj7010-16f model


----------



## southwade

Today, my "Aviator brown" Nighthawk.


----------



## Shawnny

southwade said:


> Today, my "Aviator brown" Nighthawk.


Isn't tha a Havanna?


----------



## southwade

Shawnny said:


> Isn't tha a Havanna?


Yes, but I replaced the leather band with and OEM bracelet from a black Nighthawk.


----------



## Shawnny

southwade said:


> Yes, but I replaced the leather band with and OEM bracelet from a black Nighthawk.


Ok, so it's not an ""Aviator brown" Nighthawk"?


----------



## southwade

Shawnny said:


> Ok, so it's not an ""Aviator brown" Nighthawk"?


It is to me.

I am former U.S. Navy.

The U.S. Navy aviation community uses brown as its signature color, the watch itself is aviation inspired, and each link of the bracelet is literally shaped like an airplane's wing.

To me, it's the "aviator brown" Nighthawk.


----------



## Shawnny

southwade said:


> It is to me.
> 
> I am former U.S. Navy.
> 
> The U.S. Navy aviation community uses brown as its signature color, the watch itself is aviation inspired, and each link of the bracelet is literally shaped like an airplane's wing.
> 
> To me, it's the "aviator brown" Nighthawk.


Havanna


----------



## southwade

Shawnny said:


> Havanna


lol, yes. You are correct.


----------



## Shawnny

Haha, just givin' you a hard time. It's very nice on that bracelet!


----------



## Ahriman4891

southwade said:


> ...and each link of the bracelet is literally shaped like an airplane's wing.


Great observation, I never noticed that the links are shaped like airfoils. Good eye!


----------



## TheMeasure

southwade said:


> Today, my "Aviator brown" Nighthawk.


We don't see them too often, so it's nice to see another Aviator Brown/Havana posted here :-!


----------



## CookEZ

Dec1968 said:


> What's the model number of this watch?
> 
> David


Looks like the CB0130-51E


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ryan Bishop

CookEZ said:


> Looks like the CB0130-51E


Yeah it is that model. I'm parting ways with mine though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason

Finally able to join the club! Just got my BJ7010-09E delivered from Singapore.

I liked the original rubber strap, but much prefer my old custom burgandy Ammo strap I originally ordered from FraserMade Strapworks for a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## mmason

Love this strap.
Just added one of your straps to my BJ7010-09E










Keep up the great work |>



Gordon Fraser said:


> My nighthawk on my own strap - my 3 year old beater.


----------



## jalak

Been trying on leather 2-3 times already. Keep getting back to the bracelet... It's too good to be replaced...


----------



## jalak

Well, I bent my springbars a little trying to fit nato strap to my nighthawk. It can still be used, but I want to buy new springbars just in case.

I measure the thickness is 2mm, and the tip is slightly (looking through a loupe - my caliper is the plastic one, measure up only until the smallest mm) over the 1mm mark.

I dig around the net, there are both 1mm and 1.1mm tips. Which should I get?

Will this fit? - 5 x 22mm x 2.00mm SPRING BARS 316L STAINLESS STEEL DOUBLE FLANGED 1.00mm ENDS | eBay


----------



## 1stiski

I have two versions, the Europe Domestic market black PVD and the USA market Stainless Steel version. Decided to do the YOBOKIES sapphire upgrade on both of them, glad I did, it enhanced an already classic look. 




Sapphire, slight domed and anti reflective


----------



## ChronoTrigger2015

Just ordered my first Nighthawk,
This thread is so informative and won me over

will post pics once it arrives, so stoked ae


----------



## joey79

Hi all. Looking to swap my original nighthawk bracelet with a black leather strap that does not taper. Preferably all black using the original spring bars. Do I look for a certain thickness? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skytree

Hi all,

I'm interested in buying a nighthawk. At the moment I'm in France, and next wek I'll go to Japan for a few months. I've some questions on this model related to the japanese market specificities. I though maybe you can help me 

I did not find the nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black chapter ring) on Bic Camera or Yodobashi websites. Do you know if this model is available on Japan domestic market, or do they only sell the Radio Controlled versions (the one without the GMT inner ring) ?
Also, I fear that the RC function works only in Japan (with japanese frequencies), but not in Europe. Do you confirm ?

And according to the topic, it seems that the BJ7010-16F is out of stock almost everywhere including Japan. Do you confirm ? Do anybody knows where I can find it ?

Last question : Can you tell me the real size of the case, without crown ? 40, 41 or 42mm ? no more ?

Thanks for your help ;-)

Regards,


----------



## ChronoTrigger2015

^ yep, I've been trolling the internet for 2 days for the BJ7010-16F, can't find any. No mention or stock anywhere.
I think when I get sometime visit/call each local citizen dealer and see if I can locate one somewhere. I know chances are slim though... sigh


----------



## jalak

Custom made strap for my huge wrist...


----------



## joey79

jalak said:


> Custom made strap for my huge wrist...


Nice. How thick is the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors

ChronoTrigger2015 said:


> ^ yep, I've been trolling the internet for 2 days for the BJ7010-16F, can't find any. No mention or stock anywhere.
> I think when I get sometime visit/call each local citizen dealer and see if I can locate one somewhere. I know chances are slim though... sigh


I bought it last week on this page. Maybe you could try.
http://www.dcmstore.net

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jalak

joey79 said:


> Nice. How thick is the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4mm


----------



## skytree

diegors26 said:


> I bought it last week on this page. Maybe you could try.
> Relojes Mexico
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip, but it's sold out !


----------



## ChronoTrigger2015

skytree said:


> Thanks for the tip, but it's sold out !


emailed and called many online/physical stores, they all had the same story.

discontinued and out of stock.
devs


----------



## Mark Carson

ktfsaw said:


> It's pretty simple:
> 
> 1. Find the "origin" on the inside ring of your slide rule bezel - this is the the number "10" in a white square just above the 3:00 hour marker (at approx. 2:45)
> 
> 2. Rotate the outside ring of the slide rule bezel until the current exchange rate lines up with the origin:
> - At the moment the exchange rate is USD$1.00 to JPY¥123.41
> - So, rotate the outer bezel until 12.34 is over the origin (or thereabouts, the check marks get quite fine at this point, so it won't be super-exact. I'd say placing the origin between 12.3 and 12.4 [around 12.35] is as close as you're going to get.).
> - Why 12.34? The Nighthawk's slide rule bezel is a logarithmic scale, based on an E6B flight computer (not relevant here, but very cool if you want to look it up). Look closely and you'll see each circle, inner and outer, has a scale that runs from 10-99. Each of these numbers can represent themselves, as well as the same number times or divided by 10. Or 100. Or 1000. So 11 is also 1.1, 110, 1100 etc. In this case, converting USD to JPY, 12.34 is standing in for 123.4, which is the current exchange rate. Similarly, 10 on the origin is standing in for 1.
> 
> 3. So! All that aside, all you've done is rotate the outer ring so that two numbers line up. Now the magic happens:
> - Every number on the outer ring represents an amount in JPY, and every number on the inner ring is the corresponding amount in USD! No need to rotate anything! Until the exchange rate changes, which I check when I walk past the currency board in the hotel lobby, or past a _bureau de change_.
> 
> 4. Let's see if it works!
> - Your breakfast of fresh sashimi and delicately vinegared rice from Tsukiji Market costs ¥1,200. Find 12 on the outer ring of your slide rule bezel (remember, 12 represents 1200). The corresponding number on the inner ring: 97. Your breakfast costs USD$9.70. Why $9.70? Well, you know it can't be $0.97. And it can't be $97.00. So logically, it must be $9.70. It's a matter of keeping mental tabs on your zeros, especially when it comes to the Yen (!) but you'll find it becomes quite common sense.
> - Your JR Tokyo subway ride from Ueno to Akihabara costs ¥170. Find 17 on the outer bezel (17 represents 170) and read the number below it: 13.7 +a bit. Again, you can quickly work out that your train ticket costs USD$1.37. That +a bit is because the bezel is so small, you lose some detail. In reality, it's USD$1.377 but I don't think you're going to miss that 0.7 of a cent. The Nighthawk's slide rule is surprisingly accurate, especially when compare to other watches.
> - One more example: That gorgeous Japan-Domestic-Market-only Grand Seiko you saw in Roppongi? Price tag swinging from it says ¥190,000. Here's where it gets tricky. Look for 19 on the outer ring of the bezel, and you'll see it lines up with 15.4. But don't lose track of all those zeros! Take the 4 zeros off the 190,000 you took to turn it into 19. Add them onto the 15.4 = 154,000. Well, that can't be right! Remember to take 2 zeros off, since USD$1 = JPY¥100 (<-- see those extra zeros there?). You're down to $1,540. Which doesn't sound so bad, really! And how's this for accuracy? The actual answer, from a calculator, is $1539.7.
> 
> 5. The next day, you casually check the exchange rate and notice it's gone up: USD$1.00 now buys you JPY¥128.00! Just tweak your slide rule so that 12.8 is over the origin, and you're set for another day! And obviously, make sure when you're making quick calculations throughout the day that something hasn't bumped the crown and caused the slide rule to slip (screw-down slide rule crowns are the traveller's best friend).
> 
> Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing! These instructions are specific to currency conversion, but if you want more tips and tricks with the slide rule bezel, ABlogToWatch has a fantastically illustrated guide:
> How To Use A Watch Bezel Slide Rule | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> And I've found this YouTube video to be useful as well, but a bit less engaging than ABlogToWatch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Japan! Needless to say, I'm rather envious.


I'm glad you found my post on aBlogtoWatch.com useful. Cheers.


----------



## Colderamstel

Nothing special, new to the forum, new to nighthawks (purchased three days ago) and just adding mine to the collection, this really is a gem of a watch...









And of course this lead directly to purchasing a CB0131-59E... Glad to see others out there enjoying it as much as I have been.

My only complaint is that the mirror polished back on the US model I have scratches so easily, but really is that much of a complaint.


----------



## ChronoTrigger2015

this just came in =]


----------



## studiompd

ChronoTrigger2015 said:


> this just came in =]


Very nice! I've always liked the Havana, been very close to buying several times.


----------



## ChronoTrigger2015

new strap


----------



## studiompd

ChronoTrigger2015 said:


> new strap
> View attachment 5360882


That's a nice splash of blue!


----------



## njegos

got a new strap today!


----------



## spdu4ia

Fits the watch well congrats


----------



## ronnie aloha

Nice combo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho

Bought it a couple months ago, and i am surprised by the quality of the bracelet, it is so confortable . I find the size perfect, the busy dial gets a while to get used to , but overall it is a great watch , it is the one getting more wrist time of the collection


----------



## muchacho_

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52

Citizen Nighthawk AS4020-52 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Lphant

After reading through over 70 pages of this thread in my free time, I've finally pulled the trigger on a Nighthawk from Jomashop. I paid $195.00 for it as part of their Veteran's day sale, and I can't wait for it to finally be on my wrist!


----------



## whoa

Lphant said:


> After reading through over 70 pages of this thread in my free time, I've finally pulled the trigger on a Nighthawk from Jomashop. I paid $195.00 for it as part of their Veteran's day sale, and I can't wait for it to finally be on my wrist!


That's a good choice! It's just so much watch for the money!

-whoa-


----------



## ronnie aloha

You will love it!


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Lphant

whoa said:


> That's a good choice! It's just so much watch for the money!
> 
> -whoa-


I just got the watch in the mail today, and my first impressions are just wow. This is such a beautiful watch with so much more to it than even the best pictures on this thread can portray. I ordered a Hirsch Liberty for it, and after that arrives this watch will definitely be getting the most wrist time for me.


----------



## whoa

Lphant said:


> I just got the watch in the mail today, and my first impressions are just wow. This is such a beautiful watch with so much more to it than even the best pictures on this thread can portray. I ordered a Hirsch Liberty for it, and after that arrives this watch will definitely be getting the most wrist time for me.


I totally agree with you! I love the gmt planes :-D and the links on bracelet is formed like plane wings! But try the bracelet first! I'm sure you'll love it! And pics or it didn't happen ;-)

-whoa-


----------



## spdu4ia

I've got multiple straps for mine but it always ends up back on the bracelet


----------



## Lphant

whoa said:


> I totally agree with you! I love the gmt planes :-D and the links on bracelet is formed like plane wings! But try the bracelet first! I'm sure you'll love it! And pics or it didn't happen ;-)
> 
> -whoa-


I was very impressed with the look and feel of the bracelet and I'm planning to try it out, I just have to size it sometime soon. I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as I get the Hirsch Liberty in the mail, which should be within the next few days


----------



## whoa

Lphant said:


> I was very impressed with the look and feel of the bracelet and I'm planning to try it out, I just have to size it sometime soon. I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as I get the Hirsch Liberty in the mail, which should be within the next few days


Yeah it's really easy! I also bought the liberty for it shortly after I got it.. But it goes back on the bracelet! :-D

Found a few old pics!










I also like it on this Hirsch 
















But goes back on bracelet!

-whoa-


----------



## Lphant

I just got the Hirsch Liberty in the mail about half an hour ago, and as promised here are some pictures of my Nighthawk:














































The obligatory lume shot:


----------



## KJRye

I've decided, after browsing through this entire thread over the weekend, I must have a Nighthawk! 

Having come to that decision, I would want one on the bracelet, however am really clinging to the idea of the Havana model. Can't seem to find any that come on the bracelet at the likes of Jomashop, DutyfreeIsland, Skywatch, Creation, or eBay. Am I missing anywhere else, or is the Havana sold with the bracelet a rare thing?

I would prefer having a bracelet over having the Havana, so if the only option is to source the bracelet separately (making it a more expensive option), I think I'll just watch for the standard model.

Thanks!


----------



## Lphant

KJRye said:


> I've decided, after browsing through this entire thread over the weekend, I must have a Nighthawk!
> 
> Having come to that decision, I would want one on the bracelet, however am really clinging to the idea of the Havana model. Can't seem to find any that come on the bracelet at the likes of Jomashop, DutyfreeIsland, Skywatch, Creation, or eBay. Am I missing anywhere else, or is the Havana sold with the bracelet a rare thing?
> 
> I would prefer having a bracelet over having the Havana, so if the only option is to source the bracelet separately (making it a more expensive option), I think I'll just watch for the standard model.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't seen the Havana sold on a bracelet anywhere. I didn't do much digging as I was more interested in the all black SS model anyway, but I'm guessing you're going to have a hard time finding the Havana on a bracelet for a reasonable price.


----------



## KJRye

Yea I kind of figured so, I've been looking all over. 

However, a fellow WUS member contacted me about a Nighthawk they were willing to pass on, so I will soon be joining the ranks with the standard US version.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Pretty.


----------



## muchacho_

Wearing Nighthawk Chrono today

Citizen AS4020-52E Nighthawk by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## muchacho_

Good evening

Citizen Nighthawk Chrono AS4020-52 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970

Am a citizen fan, wearing my Blue Angel A-T today, but have always LOVED the Nighthawk......so after drooling over this tread for months, I just pulled the trigger on mine!......I now have to wait untilmonday for it to show! Aaaarrggghhh....anyways, will post a pic once it arrives...will have pride of place next to my Blue Angel, a Tissot PRC 200 and VSA Maverick Chrono.


----------



## Maddog1970

Wow some nice Nighthawks here....can't wait until mine arrives!....hmm, will give me time to decide what to tell the wife about my newest addition!


----------



## TheMeasure

KJRye said:


> I've decided, after browsing through this entire thread over the weekend, I must have a Nighthawk!
> 
> Having come to that decision, I would want one on the bracelet, however am really clinging to the idea of the Havana model. Can't seem to find any that come on the bracelet at the likes of Jomashop, DutyfreeIsland, Skywatch, Creation, or eBay. Am I missing anywhere else, or is the Havana sold with the bracelet a rare thing?
> 
> I would prefer having a bracelet over having the Havana, so if the only option is to source the bracelet separately (making it a more expensive option), I think I'll just watch for the standard model.
> 
> Thanks!


The Havana on bracelet was a tough, rare find for me. I was in your shoes and wanted the Havana but could only find it on the leather strap. Luckily after some time I found one from an ebay seller Timeaparadise. I won it for about the same i would have paid for the leather setup. He had more that sat around for maybe a month or two before they were won but I haven't seen any since as this was over a year ago. I've tried mine on a handful of different straps, but always go back to the bracelet as I feel its the best look for the Nighthawk. Good luck with your search, but in the meantime I'm sure you'll enjoy the one you have on the way! Pics when it arrives..;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

Okay, so I am a little OCDy, and perhaps have some mild ADHD, but have just ordered my 1st Nighthawk (arrives Monday!) and am already thinking about a 2nd.....so the the question - have any Canadians here ordered from dutyfreeisland? The have a great selection, good pricing, etc, but am wondering about the customer service and import issues?......any and all comments or thoughts are welcomed!......thanks


----------



## KJRye

My new-to-me US Nighthawk just arrived.

Very happy with the watch! As many probably were, the size of it in pictures had me a little concerned, despite the measurements seeming fine. It always just looks large on the wrist. However, as expected, it wears absolutely great. Love the detail in the dial too! In person it really pops.

Likely plan to leave it on the bracelet, very comfortable and looks great, unless I jump on a Black Friday strap deal...


----------



## KJRye

And a bit of a photodump today...


----------



## lildrgn

I want one and have the funds to get one... but for whatever reason, I can't pull the trigger. Too many other choices!


----------



## whoa

lildrgn said:


> I want one and have the funds to get one... but for whatever reason, I can't pull the trigger. Too many other choices!


I would just do it! It's really a awesome watch! Especially for the price! You won't be disappointed!

-whoa-


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine finally arrived....several observations....1) Canada Post SUCKS!......their idea of express 2 day delivery is not the same as mine...took a week.....2) got the mesh strap, which is ok, but took it off......3) Natos are a squeeze, so I put a thinner set of spring bars on, and as you see black NATO fits just fine.....3) looks even better in person, very nice watch, very pleased.......clear and easy to read In spite of all the info on the dial, white (I guess?) hands help that.....good lume.....easy to set.....very attractive watch....glad to have it in my rotation!


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Maddog1970

On brown leather.....love my Nighthawk!


----------



## djd3091

I will be picking one of these up, but I'm having trouble choosing between the U.S. or Euro version.

I definitely like the Euro case back but I also prefer the full lume indices of the U.S. Version. 

Dutyfreeisland has the Euro SS version with the metal band for just under $200 USD. Jomashop has the U.S. version for $195.

Did those of you that were in the same situation that I am regret buying one over the other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye

djd3091 said:


> I definitely like the Euro case back but I also prefer the full lume indices of the U.S. Version.
> 
> Did those of you that were in the same situation that I am regret buying one over the other?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually opposite, I like the partially-lumed more formal indices of the Euro version better, but could hardly care less about the engraved caseback. Got the US Version, and I believe once on the wrist you won't regret either purchase, the differences will melt away.

I say go US Version if you prefer the fully lumed indices, as those you are seeing constantly when wearing, opposed to the caseback.

And a quick shot since mine is on my wrist for today...


----------



## TheMeasure

djd3091 said:


> I will be picking one of these up, but I'm having trouble choosing between the U.S. or Euro version.
> 
> I definitely like the Euro case back but I also prefer the full lume indices of the U.S. Version.
> 
> Dutyfreeisland has the Euro SS version with the metal band for just under $200 USD. Jomashop has the U.S. version for $195.
> 
> Did those of you that were in the same situation that I am regret buying one over the other?


The engraved case back is a nice touch for a sub $200 watch. Like KJRye I too prefer the partial lumed indices along with the "Nighthawk" text free dial. IMO the Euro version is a cleaner look but it was an easy choice for me as the Havana was only available in the Euro version. Whether you choose US or Euro make sure to get one on the bracelet and you'll be happy with either choice. ;-)


----------



## whoa

TheMeasure said:


> The engraved case back is a nice touch for a sub $200 watch. Like KJRye I too prefer the partial lumed indices along with the "Nighthawk" text free dial. IMO the Euro version is a cleaner look but it was an easy choice for me as the Havana was only available in the Euro version. Whether you choose US or Euro make sure to get one on the bracelet and you'll be happy with either choice. ;-)


This! I like it without the Nighthawk text on the dial










-whoa-


----------



## chicolabronse

Titanium nighthawk









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## Maddog1970

On a red/black diver......had 3 different bands on it since I got it, and think I like this one best! Fortunately my VSA Maverick is the same lug size, so they are "sharing" until I figure out what I like best on what.....worst case scenario I can just continue to flip them around and really confuse the wife!


----------



## AzzaM

Ordered a BJ7010-59E.  Although I like simpler faces, the size of it looks good and I don't think it looks as busy compared to the Skyhawk. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## joey79

AzzaM said:


> Ordered a BJ7010-59E.  Although I like simpler faces, the size of it looks good and I don't think it looks as busy compared to the Skyhawk. Can't wait to get it.


You'll be surprised. The legibility is actually quite good despite the busy dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu15

After i get a diver this will come next definetly.What a beauty


----------



## ...levi

Such a great watch. It feels like a 600 dollar watch and considering its actual cost you really can't go wrong. I splurged and upgraded the crystal to sapphire.


----------



## damonism

A Nighthawk has been on my to-buy list for some time, and as I had a bit of money left after Christmas and saw it for a good price, I took the plunge.

It's really nice. And the bracelet is great. One day I might even teach myself how to use the slide rule!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

My good friend for the last 8 years. Just recently put it on a NATOStrapCo Bond style NATO strap. I think it really fits the watch great with the red in the strap playing off the red on the dial.


----------



## CTS-V

RightYouAreKen said:


> My good friend for the last 8 years. Just recently put it on a NATOStrapCo Bond style NATO strap. I think it really fits the watch great with the red in the strap playing off the red on the dial.


That strap is sharp on the watch.....good eye!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

CTS-V said:


> That strap is sharp on the watch.....good eye!


Thanks! Yes, I think the red stripes on the strap really plays nicely off the slide rule indicies, the red 24 hour subdial numbers and pointer hand. I also like that NATOStrapCo offers the strap with brushed hardware, which matches the case nicely.


----------



## whoa

...levi said:


> Such a great watch. It feels like a 600 dollar watch and considering its actual cost you really can't go wrong. I splurged and upgraded the crystal to sapphire.


Do you see a difference? And where did you get it from? 

-whoa-


----------



## ...levi

whoa said:


> Do you see a difference? And where did you get it from?
> 
> -whoa-


Visually not much difference really. The sapphire has a very slight convex curve to it while the stock was flat if I recall. I bought it from yobokies.


----------



## whoa

...levi said:


> Visually not much difference really. The sapphire has a very slight convex curve to it while the stock was flat if I recall. I bought it from yobokies.


Interesting! Kinda thought it would bring even more life to the dial.. But still haven't got any scratches or anything on mine so far so keeping it original then 

-whoa-


----------



## joey79

damonism said:


> View attachment 6570258
> 
> 
> A Nighthawk has been on my to-buy list for some time, and as I had a bit of money left after Christmas and saw it for a good price, I took the plunge.
> 
> It's really nice. And the bracelet is great. One day I might even teach myself how to use the slide rule!


Pictures don't do the nighthawk justice.

I was told that would be the case and was not disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzzaM

Got my Nighthawk at the weekend. Love it. Think I'm going to keep it on the bracelet. I might get a bond nato strap like the above to go on it though.


----------



## mplsabdullah

joey79 said:


> Pictures don't do the nighthawk justice.
> 
> I was told that would be the case and was not disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been checking out nighthawks for a while on here. I thought they where nice however after finally getting one last night I agree that they do look much better in person.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Switched to a Hirsch carbon for today


----------



## ajlindvall

Big fan of the Nighthawk


----------



## Acoupleunderpar

My Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-09E with a brand new strap :sunglasses:


----------



## insomniac2

Sean779 said:


> best strap I've seen with the white inner ring |>





Ryanoceros said:


> First time posting here. This pic sold me on one of these, and one is now on its way here. You guys are great enablers.


Thanks guys !! i regret selling this watch, def thinking about getting it back now.


----------



## KJRye




----------



## joey79

KJRye said:


> View attachment 6836210


As good as it looks in that pic, looks even better in the flesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimaster

diegors26 said:


> I bought it last week on this page. Maybe you could try.
> Relojes Mexico
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


Also my 16F comes from Mexico, from the ebay shop of the same seller. I bought in November 2014. Since they are finally out of stock also in Mexico, the proud owners of one of those rare versions are officially millionaires.


----------



## The dali

Looks great!!! Love the strap... my only concern (I have the same with mine) isthe off-white stitching versus the WHITE of the watch itself.



ianm74 said:


> Got a new vintage leather strap for mine - courtesy of Watch Gecko. The original deployment clasp one is ok - but feels a bit cheap
> 
> View attachment 4472482
> 
> 
> And out on the balcony for a sunny day charge.
> View attachment 4472474


----------



## RightYouAreKen

It's been well loved with 9 years of abuse...but somehow looks even better for it I think.


----------



## wromg

Had mine for over a year. Tried it on a few different straps, but they never lasted more than about 15 minutes, because the bracelet is so damn boss and awesome... until I got the Sand BandRBand velcro:





















Hands down one of the most comfortable straps I own, and the extra width makes the watch seem a tad smaller, which I like because 42mm is pushing it a bit for my tastes.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## brahman

This thread put me over the top on getting a Nighthawk last December and yet I don't think I've posted here yet... That's got to be rectified!

Messing around with my new light tent earlier today...










Here's my Nighthawk on the bracelet.










Hirsch Liberty arrived on Friday and I got it mounted up today. I do think the bracelet looks a bit better, but the Nighthawk's still super sharp on leather and the Liberty is very comfortable.


----------



## dobbermn

RightYouAreKen said:


> It's been well loved with 9 years of abuse...but somehow looks even better for it I think.


It's got personality. Still looks pretty good after 9 years!


----------



## dobbermn

AirWatch said:


>


Very cool picture.


----------



## sal4

Couldn't resist any longer, here's my new Nighthawk:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalax03

Original hi-res pics:
https://i.imgur.com/B8e4jz0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aHlsXkP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dyKqqTi.jpg


----------



## ianm74

If anyone is looking for an alternative to the hard to find white chapter ring version, the Seiko prospex SSC351P1 isn't a bad substitute.

SSC351P1 | SKY | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

Similar colors, White chapter ring pilot, Solar powered movement ... Of course its a Crono rather than a dual time

Side by Side pic with the Nighthawk :


----------



## Shawnny

wromg said:


> Had mine for over a year. Tried it on a few different straps, but they never lasted more than about 15 minutes, because the bracelet is so damn boss and awesome... until I got the Sand BandRBand velcro:
> 
> View attachment 6931794
> 
> Hands down one of the most comfortable straps I own, and the extra width makes the watch seem a tad smaller, which I like because 42mm is pushing it a bit for my tastes.


Dude, you gotta bush on your wrist!


----------



## Maddog1970

When I first got mine, I posted that I was not a fan of the mesh bracelet.....in fact I slapped a NATO on in about 5 seconds.....then on brown leather....then on black leather (suffice to say I have a number of watches with 22mm bands)....then back to a NATO.....then, shock horror, back on the mesh......which I now kinda like the most....for now at least!.......anyone know where I can get an oyster style SS bracelet from, preferably with solid end links?


----------



## ShaggyDog

Maddog1970 said:


> When I first got mine, I posted that I was not a fan of the mesh bracelet.....in fact I slapped a NATO on in about 5 seconds.....then on brown leather....then on black leather (suffice to say I have a number of watches with 22mm bands)....then back to a NATO.....then, shock horror, back on the mesh......which I now kinda like the most....for now at least!.......anyone know where I can get an oyster style SS bracelet from, preferably with solid end links?
> View attachment 7102610


Instead of an Oyster style bracelet with solid end links why not just go for the stock Nighthawk bracelet? It's a very good quality piece. Other than that you can try looking at Strapcode, check out their Super Oyster and Hexad bracelets.


----------



## whoa

ShaggyDog said:


> Instead of an Oyster style bracelet with solid end links why not just go for the stock Nighthawk bracelet? It's a very good quality piece. Other than that you can try looking at Strapcode, check out their Super Oyster and Hexad bracelets.


Yeah, I second this! The bracelet is superb! And looks freaking good to, shaped like a wing! Really nice

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## Kalax03

Kalax03 said:


> View attachment 7045441
> 
> Original hi-res pics:
> https://i.imgur.com/B8e4jz0.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/aHlsXkP.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/dyKqqTi.jpg


Update:


----------



## savagespawn

I joined the club!


----------



## zimaster

New strap, happy with the look. This watch never disappoints....


----------



## Kalax03

Just from a few mins in the sun...


----------



## savagespawn

Ducati nato 2 piece.


----------



## johnny action

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## munkeyface

Rejoined the club with a Havana Nighthawk on the bracelet. Originally had a black one and flipped it, but hey really are a perfect sized watch for me and the bracelet is tremendous for the pricepoint.


----------



## savagespawn




----------



## KJRye




----------



## kula




----------



## kula




----------



## nikbrown

Put a new MI6 Zulu on the nighthawk last night. Pretty sharp combo IMHO.


----------



## thesupermanning

I have both a stainless and black pvd version of the original style nighthawks in the mail coming to me this weekend (USA versions). I was lucky enough to find them In new condition at a used price. I originally thought of just keeping the pvd, and flipping the stainless for a profit. But the more I look at photos of the stainless on leather straps, the more I want to keep both of them. What should I do? Am I greedy for wanting both? ...moreover how will I explain this to my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse

Ti nighthawk










Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## KJRye




----------



## savagespawn

New $10 eBay strap


----------



## ultra7k

Just picked mine up yesterday, probably paid a little more (even after knocking down the price) than I should have but the aura of having it now and new was too good. Plus it felt good to ask for a better price lol.

Anyone have any luck changing the mineral crystal to sapphire? Also, is there any way to identify (roughly) what the date of manufacture is for my watch?
Totally loving the it, though I may have to pull out an additional link as it fits my wrist, but slides about 2 inches when I hold my arm vertically.


----------



## Halveye

Nighthawk reliability for the past 3 years...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187

savagespawn said:


> New $10 eBay strap
> View attachment 8034538


What brand strap is that?


----------



## Halveye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko




----------



## pointlineplane

great thread. still hoping to find a white-chapter-ring Nighthawk for sale...


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Adman

Love my Nighthawk! Wearing it as I sit here browsing this thread. I've thrown mine on a padded leather strap with red stitching. I love the look.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## AFAVIATOR

Received my Euro/Asian Nighthawk last week from Creationwatches.com. I've absolutely fallen in love with the watch but I'm not sure how confident i feel about its authenticity since it didn't come in the original box. Everything seems to be authentic but one detail has me paranoid. On the inside of the clasp(the side that touches your wrist) "stainless steel" is engraved,and what bothers me is that I've seen one other Nighthawk Promaster where instead of having "stainless steel" engraved on the inner clasp "Citizen" is. I know this is stupid, but can anyone vouch for creationwatches.com and their reputation?


----------



## ktfsaw

AFAVIATOR said:


> Received my Euro/Asian Nighthawk last week from Creationwatches.com. I've absolutely fallen in love with the watch but I'm not sure how confident i feel about its authenticity since it didn't come in the original box. Everything seems to be authentic but one detail has me paranoid. On the inside of the clasp(the side that touches your wrist) "stainless steel" is engraved,and what bothers me is that I've seen one other Nighthawk Promaster where instead of having "stainless steel" engraved on the inner clasp "Citizen" is. I know this is stupid, but can anyone vouch for creationwatches.com and their reputation?


Hi AFAVIATOR, I got my Euro/Asian Nighthawk from CreationWatches.com too, nearly two years ago now. Mine says 'stainless steel' as well. It's the real thing - I've compared it with other Promasters here in Melbourne and in Southeast Asia.

I've heard CreationWatches.com called a 'grey market' dealer here on watchuseek. Whatever that means, I've ordered probably half a dozen watches from them (Citizen, Seiko, Orient), and they're always authentic, with tags, manuals, everything. Also some of the fastest delivery I've ever seen (Singapore - Melbourne, ordered Thursday night, delivered Monday morning).

Enjoy your new Nighthawk with peace of mind!


----------



## AFAVIATOR

ktfsaw said:


> Hi AFAVIATOR, I got my Euro/Asian Nighthawk from CreationWatches.com too, nearly two years ago now. Mine says 'stainless steel' as well. It's the real thing - I've compared it with other Promasters here in Melbourne and in Southeast Asia.
> 
> I've heard CreationWatches.com called a 'grey market' dealer here on watchuseek. Whatever that means, I've ordered probably half a dozen watches from them (Citizen, Seiko, Orient), and they're always authentic, with tags, manuals, everything. Also some of the fastest delivery I've ever seen (Singapore - Melbourne, ordered Thursday night, delivered Monday morning).
> 
> Enjoy your new Nighthawk with peace of mind!


Ahh, what a relief! Thank you so much!


----------



## whoa

At work now but pretty sure mine says ss as well! I wouldn't worry about it and just enjoy a fantastic watch with lots of details! The bracelet shaped as wings etc! Just a well built awesome watch! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## TimeToLive

Here is mine! I bought it 2008 and still loves it!!


----------



## Karol Bykowski

Nighthawk was my first watch ⌚ and still is my favourite.... I love it! Very solid watch!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I actually went through all pages of this thread, that's how much I love the Citizen Sky models! I bought my 'Nighthawk Chrono' AS4050-51E (Titanium) in 2008. It's the perfect watch for me, solar charged, radio controlled, perpetual calender etc.I love the busy dial, huge sapphire crystal and satin 'blasted' finish. Only downside is the scratches and dings, which is most disturbing on the polished bezel. Unfortunately Citizen doesn't do a lot of Duratect outside of JDM. In 2010 I did buy a spare Ti bracelet so I can refresh 20 years from now! 

I spend many many hours browsing watches, but for me very few can measure up to my Promaster Sky and I cannot justify buying a second watch. The other Nighthawk versions have me tempted, but only some rare JDM versions offer better looks, though they usually lack EUR reception. The multiband caliber with ana-digi is not my taste either, so I remain faithful to my AS4050-51E!

But as we say in Holland: 'possession is the end of the desire' or 'owning the thing is the end of the pleasure'. I prefer drooling over cars, motorcycles and watches, which is 80% of the fun at 0% of the cost. Now that is value for money!


----------



## ninjastyle

My 'new' Nighthawk (bought used for $90 on the 'Bay) on my 6.5" wrist. For now I'm using an old NATO that doesn't really go with it, while I try to find a nice brown leather strap


----------



## ellzar

I've purchased a lot of different types of watches since my first nighthawk. I always keep coming back to this one when I have trouble deciding which watch to wear. 

Occasionally I put it on a brown leather, carbon fiber or Bond nato. But ultimately I think it's best stock on the metal bracelet!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

Here's mine on a Kain ostrich strap.









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ellzar

Here's mine again with a bonus Nighthawk










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

9 years old now and the lume still blows me away. By far the brightest and longest lasting of the watches I own.


----------



## ninjastyle

My straps finally arrived!

Leather:










NATO:


----------



## lewie

Just picked this up


----------



## Parsedout

Yobokies sapphire has made this into a perfect watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Parsedout said:


> Yobokies sapphire has made this into a perfect watch.
> 
> View attachment 9172930


Nice. Does it have any AR coating or tint?


----------



## Parsedout

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice. Does it have any AR coating or tint?


Yeah, blue AR. It has a very slight dome.


----------



## lewie

Parsedout said:


> Yeah, blue AR. It has a very slight dome.
> 
> View attachment 9174018


do you know the size? How much was it?


----------



## lewie

Are the Ti version hard to come by?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

lewie said:


> Are the Ti version hard to come by?


AFAIK as you see them in this thread they are discontinued in Ti, so yes hard to come by, only stainless left. If you are willing to pay extra for a more upmarket (with extra functions) citizen pilot watch, you still have a few options.

And there still is this US Nighthawk in Ti (no rotating flight calculator): https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Nighthawk-CA0500-51H-Titanium-Bracelet/dp/B00PK7D208


----------



## lewie

CitizenPromaster said:


> AFAIK as you see them in this thread they are discontinued in Ti, so yes hard to come by, only stainless left. If you are willing to pay extra for a more upmarket (with extra functions) citizen pilot watch, you still have a few options.
> 
> And there still is this US Nighthawk in Ti (no rotating flight calculator): https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Nighthawk-CA0500-51H-Titanium-Bracelet/dp/B00PK7D208


Thanks - I have the one above - just not really getting worn thought I might flip it


----------



## Parsedout

lewie said:


> do you know the size? How much was it?


I want to say it was 38mm and it was $70ish from Harold at Yobokies.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Had to post here. My automatic was sent away for service. Threw on my nighthawk while I wait. Haven't worn it in a long time....but...I can't stop looking at it! I forgot how much of a gorgeous watch it is! Had to take a pic in the rain!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## barnefko




----------



## brahman

Just got my GasGasBones Zero Zero.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

Some Havana love


----------



## TelagaWarna

my nighthawk with rivets leather strap


----------



## AirWatch

*Nighthawk at Sunrise
*


----------



## amac84

maccasvanquish said:


> Had to post here. My automatic was sent away for service. Threw on my nighthawk while I wait. Haven't worn it in a long time....but...I can't stop looking at it! I forgot how much of a gorgeous watch it is! Had to take a pic in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love it when I come back to a "neglected" piece and fall in love with it again!

I've been on the fence about a Nighthawk lately, but this thread and the beautiful photos are pushing me in that direction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

amac84 said:


> Man I love it when I come back to a "neglected" piece and fall in love with it again!
> 
> I've been on the fence about a Nighthawk lately, but this thread and the beautiful photos are pushing me in that direction!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn it. I just decided not to buy another watch before a few months and now you all have me tempted...


----------



## uzapuca

Hi guys, happy to finally be on the Nighthawk's Club. It did arrive yesterday and i immediately felt it was a keeper.

It does look great with its nice Hirsch light brown orangish strap. By the way, it wasn't the only new orange thing that arrived yesterday


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

uzapuca said:


> Hi guys, happy to finally be on the Nighthawk's Club. I did arrive yesterday and immediately felt it was a keeper.
> 
> It does look great with its nice Hirsch light brown orangish strap. By the way, it wasn't the only new orange thing that arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 9974778


Beautiful piece and superbe strap. Where did you buy it?


----------



## osscar

another hawk fan has joined:


----------



## uzapuca

Nice strap indeed. It is the first strap i buy in the $40 price range and it feels good quality stuff 

I bought it at The Watch Prince, online.

* Hirsch Liberty | 22mm | Medium Brown | Thick Leather Watch Band


----------



## completelyclueless

Looking at this thread makes me regret getting rid of my Nighthawk. Although I suppose now there's room for one with the white chapter ring...


----------



## darklight111

The spring bars on this watch are so close to the case, I'm wondering what is your secret to fit this Hirsch strap !


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

darklight111 said:


> The spring bars on this watch are so close to the case, I'm wondering what is your secret to fit this Hirsch strap !


I was about to say the same! Did a pro do it?


----------



## uzapuca

darklight111 said:


> The spring bars on this watch are so close to the case, I'm wondering what is your secret to fit this Hirsch strap !


You are 100% right!

It did take me a while but after some time i manage to fit them. First, i put a very light oil on the spring bar to get inside hole of the Hirsch strap which is a tight fit too. Second i left one head of the spring bar sticking out just a little bit outside the strap. Put that one in place and then move the other part of the strap where the other hole supposed to be until i heard the click. It did take me two times to fit them right but finally worked 

It helps a lot if you have the Spring Bar tool to juggle the bar. I have a cheap one, not this model.
Begeon Spring Bar Tool

I used the very same spring bars which came with the Nighthawk. Maybe a 1 mm longer would be a lot easier with the Hirsch strap so you can see both ends sticking out.


----------



## amac84

Pulled the trigger on a Havana Nighthawk earlier today. Should be here in 4-8 days from overseas. Interested to see the brown dial in person and how it'll match with strap options. Will post pics after its arrival!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

amac84 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Havana Nighthawk earlier today. Should be here in 4-8 days from overseas. Interested to see the brown dial in person and how it'll match with strap options. Will post pics after its arrival!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impatient to see them ! ?


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

I like the stock strap on the Havana Nighthawk. It's comfortable, with a single-sided deployant clasp, and the color/texture compliments the dial. It's a bit squeaky where the sides of the strap rub against the lugs, but that seems to go away with wear.


----------



## uzapuca

This watch look and feel has exceeded my expectations! 
Maybe this is a silly comment, but after i bought two watches online with not very happy outcome by looking at the pictures i can be sure that the only way to really appreciate a watch is to have it in your hand. I was afraid of legibility in the Nighthawk but it perfect. Far better indeed that other watches i have with clean dials. Nevertheless if you look at an image of the Nighthawk the dial might look as crowed which not the case at all in real life. 

Sorry about my English and the long text but i thing it was worth to mention.


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

uzapuca said:


> This watch look and feel has exceeded my expectations!
> Maybe this is a silly comment, but after i bought two watches online with not very happy outcome by looking at the pictures i can be sure that the only way to really appreciate a watch is to have it in your hand. I was afraid of legibility in the Nighthawk but it perfect. Far better indeed that other watches i have with clean dials. Nevertheless if you look at an image of the Nighthawk the dial might look as crowed which not the case at all in real life.
> 
> Sorry about my English and the long text but i thing it was worth to mention.


So true : you will NEVER know if a watch is made for you unless you try it on. Huge mistakes can be made other way


----------



## TheMeasure

uzapuca said:


> This watch look and feel has exceeded my expectations!..I was afraid of legibility in the Nighthawk but it perfect. Far better indeed that other watches i have with clean dials. Nevertheless if you look at an image of the Nighthawk the dial might look as crowed which not the case at all in real life.


For a busy dial, the Nighthawk does have great legibility. For whatever reason when you're looking to tell the time it easily presents itself.

It's awesome to see this thread getting bumped with all the new Nighthawk owners. Congrats all and enjoy them! They are a fantastic piece.

Had my Havana on today!


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

TheMeasure said:


> For a busy dial, the Nighthawk does have great legibility. For whatever reason when you're looking to tell the time it easily presents itself.
> 
> It's awesome to see this thread getting bumped with all the new Nighthawk owners. Congrats all and enjoy them! They are a fantastic piece.
> 
> Had my Havana on today!
> 
> View attachment 9992050


Even though I personaly prefer the black dial I must admit the Havannah is good looking ?


----------



## TheMeasure

GuillaumeBRN said:


> Even though I personaly prefer the black dial I must admit the Havannah is good looking


When I was looking for a Nighthawk, it was a tough choice between the classic black or the Havana. I was fortunate and found the Havana on a bracelet.


----------



## uzapuca

TheMeasure said:


> For a busy dial, the Nighthawk does have great legibility. For whatever reason when you're looking to tell the time it easily presents itself.
> 
> It's awesome to see this thread getting bumped with all the new Nighthawk owners. Congrats all and enjoy them! They are a fantastic piece.
> 
> Had my Havana on today!
> 
> View attachment 9992050


Congrats on your new Nighthawk! Looks great. I would love to see a Havana in person. I bet it stand out too.

Cheers,


----------



## TheMeasure

uzapuca said:


> Congrats on your new Nighthawk! Looks great. I would love to see a Havana in person. I bet it stand out too.
> 
> Cheers,


Appreciate it. I've had mine for a couple years now. 

Cheers


----------



## amac84

TheMeasure said:


> For a busy dial, the Nighthawk does have great legibility. For whatever reason when you're looking to tell the time it easily presents itself.
> 
> It's awesome to see this thread getting bumped with all the new Nighthawk owners. Congrats all and enjoy them! They are a fantastic piece.
> 
> Had my Havana on today!
> 
> View attachment 9992050


Great picture! Is that a stock bracelet? Been looking for an aftermarket super oyster that will fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

amac84 said:


> Great picture! Is that a stock bracelet? Been looking for an aftermarket super oyster that will fit.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's the stock bracelet. I highly recommend it if you pick up a Nighthawk.

I think the hardest thing about finding an aftermarket bracelet for the Nighthawk is the short lugs and the location of the lug holes are very close to the case. A straight end link oyster may not look too bad on the NH.


----------



## amac84

TheMeasure said:


> Yes, it's the stock bracelet. I highly recommend it if you pick up a Nighthawk.
> 
> I think the hardest thing about finding an aftermarket bracelet for the Nighthawk is the short lugs and the location of the lug holes are very close to the case. A straight end link oyster may not look too bad on the NH.


My Havana Nighthawk showed up today, and it looks great! Not a huge fan of the stock leather (couldn't find one on the bracelet). Definitely notice the lugs as an issue for some of my straps.

I think I'm going to try a Geckota Solid Mesh...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

If you have a chance to get to the he stock bracelet! Get it!! So comfortable and cool looking! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## amac84

Havana Nighthawk arrived the day before Thanksgiving, and I've been wearing it for the past two days.

Was a little worried I might find it difficult to pair with straps, but I think this one from C&B works nicely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

Have had mine for 5 years. Changed the crystal earlier this year since it was scratched plenty over the years. Wish there was a good sapphire replacement. Anyway...this watch was an excellent buy and now I'm trying to change it up with a Dimodell racing strap. Best lume I've had too.


----------



## stlwx21

Saw a PVD Nighthawk on mesh for $129 at local TJMaxx? Pull trigger or pass?


----------



## cwfmon

stlwx21 said:


> Saw a PVD Nighthawk on mesh for $129 at local TJMaxx? Pull trigger or pass?


Dude pull the trigger! That's a huge discount. Even if you don't like it (highly unlikely cuz it is such a great watch) you can make a WUS buyer happy by selling to him!


----------



## stlwx21

cwfmon said:


> Dude pull the trigger! That's a huge discount. Even if you don't like it (highly unlikely cuz it is such a great watch) you can make a WUS buyer happy by selling to him!


The watch is actually 139.


----------



## Dj Braz

I wish I could find one for $139...I just paid $249 for a nighthawk on mesh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

stlwx21 said:


> The watch is actually 139.


Is it BJ7019-62E or BJ7009-58E?


----------



## stlwx21

cwfmon said:


> Is it BJ7019-62E or BJ7009-58E?


BJ7009-58E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

139 without any hésitation!!!!!! Even on jomashop it's 199


----------



## stlwx21

GuillaumeBRN said:


> 139 without any hésitation!!!!!! Even on jomashop it's 199


Went back up there and got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

stlwx21 said:


> Went back up there and got it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Cool! Congrats man. Good buy!


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

Great purchase ! I'm sure you will love it on your wrist, and send pics


----------



## amac84

Nice decision. Lowest I've seen since I found mine on dutyfreeisland for $169. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

Damn jomashop...they must just have gotten them in because I looked before I got on Amazon and they were not in stock. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

Congrats on the purchase btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

Pics as requested.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

Very nice! I got the ss one coming in on Thursday. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie aloha

Pull without a doubt! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

Found 2 more Nighthawks at local TJ Maxx stores. Didn't purchase either though.


----------



## Shawnny

stlwx21 said:


> Found 2 more Nighthawks at local TJ Maxx stores. Didn't purchase either though.


How much did they want?


----------



## inter4kt

I have read the whole discussion thread to decide whether to get the SS or PVD one. I ended up buying the SS version and putting it on a leather band - though I love the stock bracelet. And this is what it looks like. Oh, one more thing... I liked it so much that the PVD version is on its way ?

Thanks for all the great pictures you guys posted. Here is mine. Cheers, Nighthawk lovers!


----------



## cwfmon

Very nice! I'll be putting my SS on a Dimodell racing strap in a week. Can't wait to give it a new look. Will post pics. 

I've been looking for a PVD one on PVD bracelet for a while. Personally I don't like the PVD shark mesh one. Are the numbers on the shark mesh PVD orange or red?


----------



## Shawnny

inter4kt said:


> I have read the whole discussion thread to decide whether to get the SS or PVD one. I ended up buying the SS version and putting it on a leather band - though I love the stock bracelet. And this is what it looks like. Oh, one more thing... I liked it so much that the PVD version is on its way 
> 
> Thanks for all the great pictures you guys posted. Here is mine. Cheers, Nighthawk lovers!


You know you're going to have to get the other one, and another one and another one. It never ends.


----------



## Dj Braz

Mine just came in today...haven't even sized it yet. Also got a black and red perforated padded leather for it. Kinda wish the case back was engraved like the Asian model seams to be. 
[URL]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161202/b712d58ebcc73e9354772285b692c7b6.jpg[/URL][/[IMG]

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161202/80a4f5f605429ed97677a6e99d5b71aa.jpg


----------



## Dj Braz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

Looks sharp, really. Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Dj Braz

GuillaumeBRN said:


> Looks sharp, really. Where did you get that strap?


Thanks! Got it from Amazon.

Perforated Sport D-1 Padded Leather Watch Band in Jet Black & Red Stitch 22mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ACCY7R2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_x0pqyb2RNPH4D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

Quick response cool let's see that page  👍


----------



## stlwx21

cwfmon said:


> Very nice! I'll be putting my SS on a Dimodell racing strap in a week. Can't wait to give it a new look. Will post pics.
> 
> I've been looking for a PVD one on PVD bracelet for a while. Personally I don't like the PVD shark mesh one. Are the numbers on the shark mesh PVD orange or red?


The numbers look orange to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

Breakfast on the boat...getting ready to DJ 2 cruises today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

Nice! Since you are On the water...use that slide rule for something lol


----------



## inter4kt

And so as mentioned a few posts above, here is the black version. I love it!










And my SS version on a camel leather band










Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

Wore the newly acquired nighthawk today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuillaumeBRN

To all you Nighthawk fans I saw the black version at TJMaxx for 139$ 😱


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Dj Braz

Nice pvd pieces...I noticed that these pvd nighthawks had red 24hr numbers...I've seen some that where yellow...are the yellow ones a special edition?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

My nighthawk flips over to the next date about 5 minutes after midnight. Did I not set it properly or something? It begins to change the date around midnight but doesn't flip over until 5 after or so.


----------



## cwfmon

stlwx21 said:


> My nighthawk flips over to the next date about 5 minutes after midnight. Did I not set it properly or something? It begins to change the date around midnight but doesn't flip over until 5 after or so.


I'd say it is functioning properly and not cuz of improperly setting it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

stlwx21 said:


> My nighthawk flips over to the next date about 5 minutes after midnight. Did I not set it properly or something? It begins to change the date around midnight but doesn't flip over until 5 after or so.


That's not an issue. On many watches the date change can start/finish several minutes either side of 12.

If it really bothers you, you can take it to a watchmaker and ask him to reset the hands for you.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Macro shot


----------



## stlwx21

Bradjhomes said:


> That's not an issue. On many watches the date change can start/finish several minutes either side of 12.
> 
> If it really bothers you, you can take it to a watchmaker and ask him to reset the hands for you.


Thanks! It doesn't bother me too much so I'll probably just let it be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

stlwx21 said:


> Thanks! It doesn't bother me too much so I'll probably just let it be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it would bother me either - in fact, I don't know exactly when my date changes.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I am considering a nighthawk (the first generation, smaller ones) as a travel watch, but will be wearing it on a strap as bracelets are not so friendly in the summer. Does anyone have pics of a nighthawk on a padded nylon strap? I think it would look good, something along the lines of this:


----------



## Dj Braz

DerangedGoose said:


> I am considering a nighthawk (the first generation, smaller ones) as a travel watch, but will be wearing it on a strap as bracelets are not so friendly in the summer. Does anyone have pics of a nighthawk on a padded nylon strap? I think it would look good, something along the lines of this:


I thought they were all the same size...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Dj Braz said:


> I thought they were all the same size...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but from my browsing it seems the older ones are 41.5/42mm, and the newer ones 44+? Or are those without/with crown figures?


----------



## Dj Braz

DerangedGoose said:


> I could be wrong, but from my browsing it seems the older ones are 41.5/42mm, and the newer ones 44+? Or are those without/with crown figures?


Every site I looked at including citizens said 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84

inter4kt said:


> I have read the whole discussion thread to decide whether to get the SS or PVD one. I ended up buying the SS version and putting it on a leather band - though I love the stock bracelet. And this is what it looks like. Oh, one more thing... I liked it so much that the PVD version is on its way
> 
> Thanks for all the great pictures you guys posted. Here is mine. Cheers, Nighthawk lovers!


Now you just need the Havana to round out your collection! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84

Bradjhomes said:


> Macro shot


Great shot - what camera and lens did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

amac84 said:


> Great shot - what camera and lens did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nikon d3200 with 35mm prime lens and 36mm extension tube.


----------



## stlwx21

Do any of y'all use the 24 hr clock for GMT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

I use it from time to time. More often than not though, I just like looking at he little airplanes!


----------



## Watch19

I set the 24 hour airplanes to my hometown time. When traveling, the hour hand gets reset to match wherever I am.
Easy to do.


----------



## Dj Braz

I have the 24hr set to Rio time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

Anyone have a lume shot of the CA0295-58E nighthawk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

There's a speck of dust under the crystal on my Nighthawk. Slightly annoying but what can ya do huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

I just got a dimodell racing strap. Here are some pics. I don't like how the strap loop is latched because it can't move. So the end of the strap sticks out. Overall quality is great. I may be flipping this since I prefer the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Dj Braz

My son and I watching Top Gun...of course wearing the Nighthawk lol this time on mesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

Lol awesome! I was just watching Top Gun with my boys yesterday! They loved it especially the end where Maverick and Ice Man take out four out of five enemy Migs.


----------



## Dj Braz

Damn...Goose just died 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

Dj Braz said:


> Damn...Goose just died
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ..... Hope I didn't do a spoiler for you. Yea we were all sad when goose died.


----------



## Dj Braz

cwfmon said:


> Oh ..... Hope I didn't do a spoiler for you. Yea we were all sad when goose died.


Nah lol I've watched it 1000's of times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Bradjhomes said:


> Macro shot


Great pic!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

For some reason, I really like this pic I took


----------



## barto




----------



## Dj Braz

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 10184202
> 
> For some reason, I really like this pic I took


It's a great pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21

Something is slightly bothering me with the black Nighthawk i have. I'm not a fan of the orange (they look orange to me at least) numbers on the 24 hour dial. 

Can the other dial be sourced? Mod the dial? Any ideas folks other than exchange watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

stlwx21 said:


> Something is slightly bothering me with the black Nighthawk i have. I'm not a fan of the orange (they look orange to me at least) numbers on the 24 hour dial.
> 
> Can the other dial be sourced? Mod the dial? Any ideas folks other than exchange watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I share the same feeling. I don't know why they switched from red to orange. The red, white, black colour scheme is perfect. The only thin I can think you can do with respect to modding is swap it for the dial in the SS version or older PVD. Maybe you can pick one of those up somewhere online. Other than that, retune/exchange it and pick up a used SS or older PVD one.


----------



## stlwx21

Found plenty of the silver one on mesh at the mall yesterday. Price was around 300. Booooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz

stlwx21 said:


> Something is slightly bothering me with the black Nighthawk i have. I'm not a fan of the orange (they look orange to me at least) numbers on the 24 hour dial.
> 
> Can the other dial be sourced? Mod the dial? Any ideas folks other than exchange watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the yellow?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

stlwx21 said:


> Do any of y'all use the 24 hr clock for GMT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't set it to anything other than GMT.


----------



## psychosan

Just got mine!

































Sent from space


----------



## Mayhem421

Congrats! I love mine. Found that the stock leather strap wasn't all that comfortable. Are there any pics floating around of a Nighthawk Havana dial on the steel bracelet?


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats and enjoy!! It's great to see people still seeking out the Havana NH.



psychosan said:


> Just got mine!


----------



## cwfmon

On bond stripe 3-ring Zulu from cheapnatostraps. I'm pleased with it. Quality is good and comfy for $10.


----------



## TheMeasure

Mayhem421 said:


> Congrats! I love mine. Found that the stock leather strap wasn't all that comfortable. Are there any pics floating around of a Nighthawk Havana dial on the steel bracelet?


Here's some older pics I've posted before. I've tried my Havana on a few different straps, but the OEM bracelet to me is the best look and feel.


----------



## cwfmon

Here it is on an olive 3-ring zulu. Goes well and gives a military look.


----------



## dftk

Santa brought me a Nighthawk. I really like it on a leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalax03

New NATO strap just came in!


----------



## Fawkesguy

Joined the club a few days ago. Yobokies sapphire should be here any day. 

Apologies for the dust......


----------



## Dj Braz

The engraved case back just gives it such a pro look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## 993RS

Hey all,

I stumbled on a PVD Nighthawk at my local TJMaxx just before Christmas, and thought, "why not". I've never been a fan of PVD watches but I think I'm warming up to this one. What do you think? I haven't bothered to size the mesh bracelet yet, so here it is on a 2 pc nylon strap from Cheapestnato.


----------



## Dj Braz

That looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt

993RS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I stumbled on a PVD Nighthawk at my local TJMaxx just before Christmas, and thought, "why not". I've never been a fan of PVD watches but I think I'm warming up to this one. What do you think? I haven't bothered to size the mesh bracelet yet, so here it is on a 2 pc nylon strap from Cheapestnato.
> 
> View attachment 10376778


For me the blue of the band doesn't really play well with the black case of the watch but I have to agree : this watch looks great in both SS and PVD. That's why I bought one of each!

I'll send you a picture of my PVD with regular black and military green nato Straps with black hardware , it looks awesome.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt

Okay so there she goes





































Ans in case you are wondering, here is the lighting setup 









Cheers!


----------



## cirian75

Just added the Nighthawk to my collection


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen BJ7017-17W


----------



## themisterdj

Hi guys! So many awesome pieces of NightHawk shown here!

One question for the owners: Where can an original citizen mesh be bought (separately)? I would like to tweak my NightHawk Havana with it


----------



## ZM-73

Hi, I don't really know much about genuine Citizen watch bands (I replaced the horrible leather band my Nighthawk came with asap) but, I did come across this mesh band recently (I think it is 22mm): Citizen 59-S05333 Mesh Chronograph Silver Tone Stainless Steel watchband - watchbands.com Hope this helps.


----------



## themisterdj

ZM-73 said:


> Hi, I don't really know much about genuine Citizen watch bands (I replaced the horrible leather band my Nighthawk came with asap) but, I did come across this mesh band recently (I think it is 22mm) Hope this helps.


Thanks for this, I'll give it a look.
Yeah, the leather band is the biggest downside on an otherwise great watch. Mine got worn out pretty quickly, and I didn't like the glossy protection layer in the first place.


----------



## Parsedout




----------



## nikbrown

Got a great new strap for my nighthawk today. Horween Dublin leather! Looks great now, should age into an amazing strap!!! Custom made by drewscustomleather.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## ZM-73

My Citizen Nighthawk Havana Edition on a KR-NET watch strap.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Mr. James Duffy




----------



## ursmeloman

My Black Nighthawk revived with a red/black NATO. Forgot about this watch and decided to put a strap on it. It reignited my love for it


----------



## spdu4ia

Selling this strap off my nighthawk one of you guys needs this!

Discontinued and hard to find


----------



## Shawnny

spdu4ia said:


> Selling this strap off my nighthawk one of you guys needs this!
> 
> Discontinued and hard to find


PM sent, I have first crack at it!


----------



## spdu4ia

Still available


----------



## househalfman

My first (and for a long time, only) decent watch remains to be the only thing I own that I think looks best on a bracelet (and OEM at that). I don't get to wear it often these days but each time I do it reminds me why I love watches!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoenzy

It deserves it's reputation as a classic. Mine gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## chicolabronse

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## nikbrown

I normally run my nighthawk on leather or NATOs.... or a shark mesh.... but recently I've been running more of my watches on bracelets for some reason. While I love the nighthawk bracelet quality it's never really done it for me on the nighthawk for some reason...

But today I threw my nighthawk on a super engineer... the nighthawk has more than enough face presence for a nontapered 22mm like this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## Parsedout

Blue AR.


----------



## Rickfernandez

Showing love to the Nighthawk. I bought this watch 7 years ago, wow time flies. I always got compliments on it. Such a great watch.


----------



## tawrt

Finally picked up a Nighthawk! Love how it looks on leather. I'm very pleased =)


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Evar

My all blue nighthawk, euro version:


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## zimaster

On a new carbon strap, some more wrist time for my Nighthawk.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## darklight111




----------



## ultra7k

zimaster said:


> On a new carbon strap, some more wrist time for my Nighthawk.


i love this combination, especially the white chapter ring. This is a JDM watch right? It definitely changes the character of the watch.


----------



## thedonn007

psychosan said:


> Sent from space


I already have a black Nighthawk, but for some reason I am drawn to this brown colored one, even though I have no need for it.


----------



## vinu

Any time, anywhere...


----------



## vinu




----------



## watchmego3000

vinu said:


> Any time, anywhere...
> 
> View attachment 11733858


Beautiful photo.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Robotaz

vinu said:


> Any time, anywhere...
> 
> View attachment 11733858


Is this a military boat, or what?


----------



## JC731

thedonn007 said:


> I already have a black Nighthawk, but for some reason I am drawn to this brown colored one, even though I have no need for it.


I always wondered how that leather band would last. I like the clasp on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinu

Robotaz said:


> Is this a military boat, or what?


This is a maritim patrol aircraft.


----------



## Raguvian

Just picked this up!


----------



## Robotaz

vinu said:


> This is a maritim patrol aircraft.


Wow that is close to the surface!


----------



## vinu

Robotaz said:


> vinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a maritim patrol aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is close to the surface!
Click to expand...

300 feet


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## prateeko

Is it just me or are the lug holes in different spots for the nighthawks with bracelet vs mesh?


----------



## JC731

AirWatch said:


>


Beautiful lume shot.


----------



## aguila9

Just swapped out the bracelet for an Italian rubber strap for the first time. I like it.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

JC731 said:


> Beautiful lume shot.


Thank you, JC731, my friend!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

On Strapcode Leather Bund 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

love the hawk on a Nato strap

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## cwfmon

I have for sale a 22 mm DiModell Racing Leather red/black that's compliments beautifully the Nighthawk. Same strap Urban Gentry featured here:


----------



## JC731

Loving the new yobokies sapphire on my nighthawk.


----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Aleblanc

mine, with a new Bandini leather strap.


----------



## dftk

cirian75 said:


> Just added the Nighthawk to my collection


What model G Shock is that?

Nice collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_

Mine just landed 2 days ago 

Citizen Nighthawk Havana by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen Nighthawk Havana by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

This is in the mail. Pic from the web.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## ChristopherChia

Hi guys, which online shops sell the version with the word Nighthawk on the dial?


----------



## TheMeasure

ChristopherChia said:


> Hi guys, which online shops sell the version with the word Nighthawk on the dial?


Hi Chris,

I've seen the US Nighthawk version that has the "Nighthawk" on the dial at both Amazon US and Jomashop. Both places has them for around $200. I'm sure there are other places but that's the ones I've seen recently.


----------



## funnyperson1

ChristopherChia said:


> Hi guys, which online shops sell the version with the word Nighthawk on the dial?


You can get it for $190 on Jet.com if you're a first time customer (15% off coupon with max $20 off).


----------



## ChristopherChia

funnyperson1 said:


> You can get it for $190 on Jet.com if you're a first time customer (15% off coupon with max $20 off).


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Halveye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Seikogi

Finally received mine. Its the biggest watch in my collection but I could not resist that dial!







View attachment _20170610_150534.jpg


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats on your Havana!! Always exciting to see new Nighthawk owners..especially the Havana. Enjoy!!



Seikogi said:


> Finally received mine. Its the biggest watch in my collection but I could not resist that dial!
> View attachment 12088250


----------



## thedonn007

I really like that brown color dial. If I did not already have a nighthawk, I wod be really tempted to buy one.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I was not familiar with this watch and I am impressed, really sharp looking.


----------



## WRXtranceformed

Fairly recent acquisition, has been a great part of the daily driver rotation

Nighthawk with Yobokies anti reflective sapphire upgrade by NEWW: 
That blue AR tho!


----------



## cirian75

Wow, that's real purty


----------



## cirian75

How hard was the swap bearing in mind the internal bezel ?


----------



## nikbrown

cirian75 said:


> How hard was the swap bearing in mind the internal bezel ?


I did mine myself a few months ago... the inter bezel is pretty self contained... it doesn't get in the way much. You just have to use a die that clears it and press out the old crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex

Where is the best place to pick up a Havana edition? I can't seem to find much info from the google.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Not sure why it's taken me so long to appreciate one of these first hand, but here it is (finally)!


----------



## jam karet

Boy, this was not an easy find. Been on the fence a few years for this one but finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## inter4kt

AirWatch said:


>


Very nice shot!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

AirWatch said:


>


Your watch photography is always stunning! You really have a skill in taking superb shots that look as though they belong on the cover of a magazine, its always a pleasure to see what watch you have photographed each day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

My Euro Nighthawk was doing the two-step this morning so it needed some time on wrist (and in the window) today.


----------



## AirWatch

inter4kt said:


> Very nice shot!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk





ShaggyDog said:


> Your watch photography is always stunning! You really have a skill in taking superb shots that look as though they belong on the cover of a magazine, its always a pleasure to see what watch you have photographed each day.


Thank you very much guys for making my day with your wonderfully kind words! They mean a lot to me.

ShaggyDog, buddy, the pleasure's all mine, no doubts about it!


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Feeding time...

















I love this watch! It is one of the best values in the watch world.


----------



## WRXtranceformed

cirian75 said:


> How hard was the swap bearing in mind the internal bezel ?


Sorry I am just now seeing your replies!

This is not something I would attempt myself but that's pretty cool others here have the equipment / know how to do it. Duarte at NEWW did this upgrade for the previous owner and that is exactly who I would have sent it to as well. He is great at what he does. With the cost of the crystal, labor and shipping both ways you should expect to pay +/- $100-120 for the upgrade. It's definitely worth it though, it really gives the watch that premium feel.


----------



## mrhallorann

Woooohooo! My Nighthawk BJ7008-51E arrived today and the sun came out to charge her up and make her shine. What a wonderful watch this is to behold! :-!

When I started looking at Citizens, twelve months ago, I was searching for watches that were pure, understated and subtle. I found the more technical watches over-facing, brash and loud. But over time, I've begun to appreciate the purposes of the various extra features and styles of these tool watches. Many of them still appear, to my eyes, to be too much, but the original Nighthawk has grown and grown on me. This thread _may_ have played a part in that hahaha :-d

Something to do with that glorious 190 degree half moon GMT arc, coupled with that beautiful, fat, chrome-outlined '12' and '6'. And those baton indices that catch the light like glittering diamonds. All floating above the crisply printed and official-looking slide ruled bezel and that slab of smooth purple-grey background.

This just jumped into my top 3 favourites in my box. Love it. Love it. Love it. b-)


----------



## Unadan360

Which specific Nighthawk model is this (Post 1331)?


----------



## mrhallorann

insomniac2 said:


> my nighthawk got some wrist time today !!
> 
> View attachment 1279573


Inspired by insomniac2, I went and weaponised my new Nighthawk with the most expensive strap and buckle combo I've bought yet; a Hirsch Ranger in gold brown with a comically oversized Pre-V buckle.

Loving it!!


----------



## prateeko

Are the white bezels a variant or a mod? They look fantastic. I've been curious about a mod (specifically sapphire glass) and if the white bezel is a mod I'd love to find a place that could do both for me.


----------



## WRXtranceformed

Out in the wild today. Nighthawk with Yobokies sapphire:


----------



## Halveye

Nighthawk and football...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Needing a little charge today .









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Appreciating my Nighthawk in nature!


----------



## will1970

Just picked up my eBay purchase in the mail tonight. All the way from Japan. Japanese version. Nighthawk.

Had a Rios1931 Pilot strap waiting for it.

Man I had a difficult time installingnrjos strap. A bit thick. I ment the spring bars a bit and finally got it on.










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## will1970

The 2 step is gone.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## will1970

Trying to find the strap I am comfortable with. Maybe thosnone piece chromexyl









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhallorann

So what everyone's thoughts on the new UK Nighthawk Chronos?









CA4370-52E









CA4377-53H









CA4375-59L

Think they're too expensive at RRP of £369-399 (not sapphire or radio control), but I'd be tempted to go for the CA4370-52E at a healthy enough discount.

Thoughts?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

will1970 said:


> Just picked up my eBay purchase in the mail tonight. All the way from Japan. Japanese version. Nighthawk.
> 
> Had a Rios1931 Pilot strap waiting for it.
> 
> Man I had a difficult time installingnrjos strap. A bit thick. I ment the spring bars a bit and finally got it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yep. The spring bars are really close to the case on these watches. Looks nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man

mrhallorann said:


> So what everyone's thoughts on the new UK Nighthawk Chronos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA4370-52E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA4377-53H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA4375-59L
> 
> Think they're too expensive at RRP of £369-399 (not sapphire or radio control), but I'd be tempted to go for the CA4370-52E at a healthy enough discount.
> 
> Thoughts?


Really like them but I think it maybe too big for my small wrists. Here in the US, a similar design was sold under the name ShadowHawk. Never seemed to get much attention in the forums though. Saw a few struggle to sell as well if that's any indication.


----------



## will1970

September sun.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## stumo

Evar said:


> My all blue nighthawk, euro version:
> 
> View attachment 11134562


I see your Euro blue, and raise you Euro blue and white!








I do like yours though. It's hard to tell from your photo, but does yours have the different shade of blue just inside of the chapter ring? you can see it clearly on mine.
Also I note yours says "WR200" where mine says "SAPPHIRE", and is yours Ti as well?


----------



## spdu4ia

Strap for sale, $20 shipped . PM me...


----------



## stumo

stumo said:


> I see your Euro blue, and raise you Euro blue and white!
> View attachment 12525221


I should add that this watch originally came with a white leather deployant..







I much prefer it with the stock bracelet though. /discuss

I actually bought a second Titanium Nighthawk just so that I could get the Ti bracelet for the Euro Blue one. I really like perpetual calendar in a watch, so the second Ti Nighthawk will probably be put up on the bay. I'm going to put it on a black/grey Bond NATO to set off the lovely Ti finish for the sale. Its like a US version but it doesn't say "nighthawk" on the dial and has the US style numbers and markers, it also has the flat US caseback. I believe it was originally sold new in Australia. 
Its currently sitting here naked:rodekaart...








Both these watches are incredibly lightweight. They make my Ti Skyhawk AT feel like a brick.


----------



## stumo

ahhh that's better.


----------



## ZM-73

On a new G10


----------



## darklight111




----------



## stumo

stumo said:


> ahhh that's better.


This fine example of a Titanium Nighthawk is now listed in the for sale section...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/citizen-nighthawk-titanium-series-1-rare-like-bj7020-55e-4547775.html#post44259701


----------



## stumo

stumo said:


> ahhh that's better.
> View attachment 12538229


This fine example of a Titanium Nighthawk is now listed in the for sale section...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/cit...are-like-bj7020-55e-4547775.html#post44259701


----------



## ApexRex

Finally managed to track down a Havana edition, and I love it! The stock strap isn't to my taste so I will be looking to change that. Love the dial color, so unique.


----------



## mrhallorann

I really want one of these, but they only sell them in Italy! 










http://www.citizen.it/collezione/radiocontrollato/pilot-crono-radiocontrollato/as4050/as4050-51e


----------



## 8man

mrhallorann said:


> I really want one of these, but they only sell them in Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.citizen.it/collezione/radiocontrollato/pilot-crono-radiocontrollato/as4050/as4050-51e


Finally joined the club.


----------



## mrhallorann

Welcome! It's a legend of a watch isn't it!


----------



## 8man

mrhallorann said:


> Welcome! It's a legend of a watch isn't it!


Without a doubt. Can't believe it took me so long to actually buy one.

Just need to find a nice leather strap I can squeeze into the short lugs and I'm set.


----------



## mrhallorann

8man said:


> Without a doubt. Can't believe it took me so long to actually buy one.
> 
> Just need to find a nice leather strap I can squeeze into the short lugs and I'm set.












Looks good on a Hirsch Retro Pilot 

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/leather-hirsch-straps


----------



## 8man

mrhallorann said:


> Looks good on a Hirsch Retro Pilot
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/leather-hirsch-straps


Very nice. Been looking at Hirsch, Rios1931, Fluco. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## stumo

Just a quick PSA for Titanium Nighthawk fans. There are now currently three Titanium Series 1 Nighthawks up on the bay right now. There's none for a few years, and then BAM 3 at once. Full disclosure the one in Australia is mine (and its also the cheapest). The other 2 are from the same seller in USA. Dammit I was hoping to have the market cornered but then the 2 others appeared today!

I'm not sure if I can post ebay links here so wont.

EDIt: my above watch is now sold, it went to a good home. The two other Titanium nighthawks from the USA are still available.


----------



## ultra7k

Received a replacement sail cloth strap yesterday, so I put it on the old Nighthawk. I'm quite pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## filcord

ultra7k said:


> Received a replacement sail cloth strap yesterday, so I put it on the old Nighthawk. I'm quite pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 12678697


Lovely strap. Are you comfortable with it? May I ask where you got it from

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo

Just picked this up now and slapped on the red nato:







The seller hadn't worn it for 8 years and it was just lying in a drawer. Couple mins in the sun and it's running perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

Quick question, though this would be the best place to ask.

How is the Nighthawk for the second hand hitting its markers?

I'm asking as I just had to return a Hamilton that was exact 50/50 in the between the markers almost the whole way around, got 2 second opinions from people at work who agreed = sent back for refund.


----------



## Bradjhomes

cirian75 said:


> Quick question, though this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> How is the Nighthawk for the second hand hitting its markers?
> 
> I'm asking as I just had to return a Hamilton that was exact 50/50 in the between the markers almost the whole way around, got 2 second opinions from people at work who agreed = sent back for refund.


Mine are pretty much spot on - but you'll need to gather much more data to get an accurate picture


----------



## dustpilot

cirian75 said:


> Quick question, though this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> How is the Nighthawk for the second hand hitting its markers?


Mine hits almost all the marks. It might be a viewing angle issue for the few marks that it doesn't hit. I haven't watched a full minute of ticks to verify.
I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Slim724

On a Bertucci nato


----------



## mr_b_on_time

Been awhile since I've posted in this thread. Still got my two Nighthawks. Here is my US version with a black leather Citizen strap.


----------



## cirian75

returned the one I got last week, seller made a noob mistake and left the spare links bouncing around free in watch box.

deep scratched the hell out of the left side of the case 

He was very lucky they did not get on top of the watch


----------



## vinu




----------



## ZM-73

mrhallorann said:


> I really want one of these, but they only sell them in Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen.it | Pilot


You can get them on Ebay. Saw it on sale on Amazon Germany the other day.


----------



## Slim724

I was able to stuff a fat leather nato strap on it


----------



## ultra7k

My apologies, I didn't see this reply! The site neglected to notify me...

It is quite comfortable, coincidentally I've got it on the wrist today as well. The strap was purchased from iwantastrap.com. It is nice and thick, but and seems well made.


----------



## JC731

Slim724 said:


> I was able to stuff a fat leather nato strap on it


That lume shot is awesome. It's so bright.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

Trying out a ToxicNato Roos strap. I will give it a few days to see how I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731

wovivi01 said:


> Trying out a ToxicNato Roos strap. I will give it a few days to see how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are leather natos harder to thread through since the lugs are short?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

It really depends on the thickness of the leather. The toxic NATO kangaroo leather is very thin but very sturdy. So far I’m really liking the feel of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_b_on_time

Another shot. Still one of my fav's in the watch box.


----------



## Flowjoe100

Hi all, first ever post here... Has anyone had any luck fitting a curved end strap on their Nighthawk? I realise there are some issues with the watches small lug length/clearance. I'm a bit fussy with how my straps sit against the case of a watch and the flush curved OEM look many higher end brands have is a real sticking point. My first Nighthawk is arriving over the next few days and am keen to get to work making it my own. Pics to follow. Thanks!


----------



## schteeben

My new nighthawk


----------



## WRXtranceformed

I saw a blue dial Nighthawk at Costco this morning... Apparently these just came in? I think it looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Deadsquiggles

I’ve been looking hard at picking one of these up but there’s one thing I’m not sure of. What is the actual case size for the Nighthawk? I’ve checked multiple sites and see it listed anywhere from 40 to 44 mm.


----------



## Deadsquiggles

Edit: double tap


----------



## 8man

Deadsquiggles said:


> Edit: double tap


Wearing one right now. 42mm. May seem a bit bigger on the wrist as its "all dial" with very little bezel.


----------



## 8man

WRXtranceformed said:


> I saw a blue dial Nighthawk at Costco this morning... Apparently these just came in? I think it looks pretty sharp!


Did you catch the model number by chance?


----------



## WRXtranceformed

8man said:


> Did you catch the model number by chance?


I was nearby today watching the Panthers game so I swung back in to check the hang tag.

The model number is BJ7000-52L. What's weird is that is the exact model number of the black dial version I just sold. I can find no other pictures of the blue dial variant online, but I did see on the sales card that it got added to Costco's inventory around 12/13/17. I can't even find it on Citizen's site. I'm guessing it could be a very new version or possibly a Costco exclusive? That would be surprising though.

I had the Costco rep pull one out so I could handle it. I will say the blue dial is striking. The center dial has a nice lighter blue gradient as the light hits it and the outer rings are like a deep, dark blue. The caseback is the same as my black dial variant, just that polished one not the cool engraved one the Euro ones (?) got. It was priced at $199 which is basically the same as Jomashop pricing on normal Nighthawks. Definitely worth checking out to see if your local Costco's have it and you're in the market! I would have bought it on the spot but I literally just sold mine with a Yobokies sapphire swap because it was getting no wrist time after I bought my grail.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 8man

WRXtranceformed said:


> I was nearby today watching the Panthers game so I swung back in to check the hang tag.
> 
> The model number is BJ7000-52L. What's weird is that is the exact model number of the black dial version I just sold. I can find no other pictures of the blue dial variant online, but I did see on the sales card that it got added to Costco's inventory around 12/13/17. I can't even find it on Citizen's site. I'm guessing it could be a very new version or possibly a Costco exclusive? That would be surprising though.
> 
> I had the Costco rep pull one out so I could handle it. I will say the blue dial is striking. The center dial has a nice lighter blue gradient as the light hits it and the outer rings are like a deep, dark blue. The caseback is the same as my black dial variant, just that polished one not the cool engraved one the Euro ones (?) got. It was priced at $199 which is basically the same as Jomashop pricing on normal Nighthawks. Definitely worth checking out to see if your local Costco's have it and you're in the market! I literally just sold mine with a Yobokies sapphire swap because it was getting no wrist time after I bought my grail.
> 
> Hope that helps!


An exclusive would make a lot of sense. Also did extensive searches, checked Citizen, Duty free island, etc. Nothing.

Currently have the black dial version too as a grab+go but the blue dial version would be sweet!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deadsquiggles

I don't get actually possess it until my wedding a month from now, but here's a sneak peak of my gift from my soon-to-be wife. Really happy with the size. It'll probably alternate daily duties with my GD-100-1B and SKX007.


----------



## mr_b_on_time

Here is my BJ7010-16F on a Perlon Strap.












WRXtranceformed said:


> I was nearby today watching the Panthers game so I swung back in to check the hang tag.
> 
> The model number is BJ7000-52L. What's weird is that is the exact model number of the black dial version I just sold. I can find no other pictures of the blue dial variant online, but I did see on the sales card that it got added to Costco's inventory around 12/13/17. I can't even find it on Citizen's site. I'm guessing it could be a very new version or possibly a Costco exclusive? That would be surprising though.
> 
> I had the Costco rep pull one out so I could handle it. I will say the blue dial is striking. The center dial has a nice lighter blue gradient as the light hits it and the outer rings are like a deep, dark blue. The caseback is the same as my black dial variant, just that polished one not the cool engraved one the Euro ones (?) got. It was priced at $199 which is basically the same as Jomashop pricing on normal Nighthawks. Definitely worth checking out to see if your local Costco's have it and you're in the market! I would have bought it on the spot but I literally just sold mine with a Yobokies sapphire swap because it was getting no wrist time after I bought my grail.
> 
> Hope that helps!


That Blue Dialed Nighthawk is calling me. I'm such a sucker for blue dials. The black dial US version is B7000-52E, so this might be a new release with the L at the end to differentiate from the black dial. There's a Costco not to far from me; might have to check it out in person.


----------



## WatchNut22

What's that peeking our from my sleeve?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tap78

Here is mine...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just bought the blue Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L at Costco yesterday. It is going for $199.99, the same as Jomashop is selling their black face American version for. This is an American version with the simple back. I have two of the European versions with the nicer back but less lume on the minute markers.






















​


----------



## jam karet

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just bought the blue Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L at Costco yesterday. It is going for $199.99, the same as Jomashop is selling their black face American version for. This is an American version with the simple back. I have two of the European versions with the nicer back but less lume on the minute markers.
> 
> View attachment 12797463
> 
> View attachment 12797441
> 
> View attachment 12797443
> 
> ​


Nice trio! Maybe a lume comparison when you get a chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle

mr_b_on_time said:


> Here is my BJ7010-16F on a Perlon Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Blue Dialed Nighthawk is calling me. I'm such a sucker for blue dials. The black dial US version is B7000-52E, so this might be a new release with the L at the end to differentiate from the black dial. There's a Costco not to far from me; might have to check it out in person.


Believe it's a Costco exclusive. These have been mentioned in the deals thread a lot this week. I had to go to 3 different Costco stores to find one.

Side question. It's probably not a huge deal and I am probably being to critical. I have read that these Nighthawks are extremely accurate with the second hand hitting the markers everytime. Mine is slightly off. The OCD in me wants it to hit the mark but maybe I can deal with it.

Thoughts?

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## cirian75

If its close enough.

what peeved me off about mine, aside from the fact I paid for a used minter, but the poor guy who sold it to me made a n00b mistake and left the removed links loose in the watch box and they rattled all over the watch while in transit.

Was the hour hand, even when repeated set bob on, it would then lag behind the minute hand quiet noticeably, worse than some misaligned Seiko autos.


----------



## aguila9

the Apostle said:


> Believe it's a Costco exclusive. These have been mentioned in the deals thread a lot this week. I had to go to 3 different Costco stores to find one.
> 
> Side question. It's probably not a huge deal and I am probably being to critical. I have read that these Nighthawks are extremely accurate with the second hand hitting the markers everytime. Mine is slightly off. The OCD in me wants it to hit the mark but maybe I can deal with it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Deal with it. I've owned two and neither were dead on. Still have one and besides the scratches earned over 15 or so years it's still running strong. I love the Nighthawk, and if it wasn't for my love of mechanicals it would be my main goal to.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle

That lume though... Better than on my Grand Carrera. And at 5% of the cost. Lol.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Tempting...










...but it would not get even close to its deserved wrist time in my collection.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## jmai

I had been looking for the BJ7010-59L blue dial variant for ages to compliment my BJ7010-16F and the patience paid off! Scored it just the other week. My Nighthawk mini collection is complete.


----------



## TheMeasure

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Tempting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it would not get even close to its deserved wrist time in my collection.


So true! I love this blue.. but as you said it would deserve more wrist time. My Havana is already neglected as is.










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

As usual, great shot!!


AirWatch said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

jmai said:


> I had been looking for the BJ7010-59L blue dial variant for ages to compliment my BJ7010-16F and the patience paid off! Scored it just the other week. My Nighthawk mini collection is complete.
> 
> View attachment 12811867


Congrats!! You have a rare duo! Very nice, hope to see more pics.

IG: th3measure


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

My one and only. It's time for some sunshine.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I have much love for this Nighthawk, it was the first Citizen Eco-drive watch that I purchased new. I have used it for several outdoor adventures and have enjoyed using the slide-rule for conversions, orienteering, and timing. My first ever Eco-drive died when the sapphire crystal shattered at work, but that watch was over 10 years old and I did get it for an amazing price. This Nighthawk has the mineral crystal with small scratches, but it hasn't shattered and I don't mind the light scratches. I really like the watch and plan to wear and enjoy it often.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I just bought a new one yesterday and now I have to wait a month or so to receive it from New York, ughh I hate waiting...

p.s I always wondered if you can time with a slide rule bezel like with a normal diver bezel. How do you do it ''t minus''?


----------



## aguila9

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I just bought a new one yesterday and now I have to wait a month or so to receive it from New York, ughh I hate waiting...
> 
> p.s I always wondered if you can time with a slide rule bezel like with a normal diver bezel. How do you do it ''t minus''?


Timing with the Nighthawk is possible but not practice. If you sitting in a well lit room and you can pay attention to the marker you'll be fine but no quick glances while performing task are going to tell you anythihg.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## DOYAM

Ive always liked these.


----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks to the kind efforts of a fellow WUS who did the legwork to get me this beauty from Costco:


----------



## wovivi01

My latest Nighthawk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

TheMeasure said:


> So true! I love this blue.. but as you said it would deserve more wrist time. My Havana is already neglected as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


There you are neglecting your Havana and here I am perennially kicking myself for not getting one years ago when it was just a tad easier to find one.

Your pic just makes me kick myself that much harder.



TheMeasure said:


> As usual, great shot!!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you, buddy!


----------



## t minus

Appreciating this beauty again today along with some quartz and Trinitite.


----------



## Mason Delpino

Duplicate


----------



## Mason Delpino

My current Nighthawk lineup- I just got the radio-controlled version on the left two days ago, and I'm in love for sure. Titanium, sapphire, radio control, 200m water resistance, great lume and styling. I love it! It only receives the German DCF77 signal, however. I'm going to try and see if Citizen USA can recalibrate the watch so it can receive the signal from the tower closest to me (east coast, USA), but I'm not sure that's possible.


----------



## Mason Delpino

I just gave my new Nighthawk a new bath- I love the engraved caseback on my new one compared to the boring laser-etched shiny caseback on my American Nighthawk


----------



## xox

NOT A GREAT PICTURE - BUT GREAT WATCHES






ALL NEVER WORN - JUST LIKE TO OWN THEM


----------



## househalfman

xox said:


> ALL NEVER WORN - JUST LIKE TO OWN THEM


Mind = Blown


----------



## BuyIndioOates

xox said:


> NOT A GREAT PICTURE - BUT GREAT WATCHES
> View attachment 12840677
> ALL NEVER WORN - JUST LIKE TO OWN THEM


Ahhh now I get it ... You have a sickness, like us Seiko nutjobs!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> My one and only. It's time for some sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great shot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Mason Delpino said:


> My current Nighthawk lineup- I just got the radio-controlled version on the left two days ago, and I'm in love for sure. Titanium, sapphire, radio control, 200m water resistance, great lume and styling. I love it! It only receives the German DCF77 signal, however. I'm going to try and see if Citizen USA can recalibrate the watch so it can receive the signal from the tower closest to me (east coast, USA), but I'm not sure that's possible.


 Why the bracelet swap?


----------



## the Apostle

I swap mine on the weekend. Why not?


----------



## xox

looks great - what strap is that?


----------



## xox

Lphant said:


> I haven't seen the Havana sold on a bracelet anywhere. I didn't do much digging as I was more interested in the all black SS model anyway, but I'm guessing you're going to have a hard time finding the Havana on a bracelet for a reasonable price.


 the havanna was neveravailable with the bracelet


----------



## the Apostle

xox said:


> looks great - what strap is that?


BARTON Canvas Quick Release Watch Band Straps - Choose Color & Width - 18mm, 20mm, 22mm - Smoke Grey 22mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071K7JJ8N?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## xox

nice buckle - where did you get it


----------



## xox

this one looks like a brown face - got the same watch did not know about the variation


----------



## xox

and from spain - i purchased one there - no problem at all


----------



## TheMeasure

xox said:


> the havanna was neveravailable with the bracelet


Mine was! 

It was definitely a scarce option.









(older pic previously posted)

IG: th3measure


----------



## xox

very nice - looks great on bracelet


----------



## xox

looking for one with the white chapter ring - any idea where i might get one?


----------



## Mason Delpino

Watch19 said:


> Why the bracelet swap?


 Watch19, I swapped the original Nighthawk to the Super Engineer because the original bracelet broke. I definitely would have kept it on the original if it hadn't broken!


----------



## Mason Delpino

xox said:


> looking for one with the white chapter ring - any idea where i might get one?


 I know you can buy a white chapter ring, and from there you can have the original chapter ring swapped out for the white one!


----------



## xox

hi mason,
i appreciate the thought - do you know where i might get one - tried some google research - no success so far - later xox


----------



## xox

Hi where did you get the blue one?


----------



## xox

Hi there,how do you do it to get the scratches out?


----------



## xox

Hi there, where did you get that blue one?


----------



## aguila9

xox said:


> Hi there, where did you get that blue one?


I've only seen the blue dials at Costco.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## player67

the Apostle said:


> I swap mine on the weekend. Why not?


 nice


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

*Blue Angels Nighthawk!*

Just saw this posted on the Citizen website: Blue Angels Nighthawk! I think it's stunning. Can't wait to see some owner pics once it goes live.

https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-nighthawk/BJ7006-56L.html#q=promaster&start=1


----------



## xox

*Re: Blue Angels Nighthawk!*

called citizen this morning they do not even have an ETA


----------



## Davidka

*Re: Blue Angels Nighthawk!*



s0ckpupp3t said:


> Just saw this posted on the Citizen website: Blue Angels Nighthawk! I think it's stunning. Can't wait to see some owner pics once it goes live.
> 
> https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-nighthawk/BJ7006-56L.html#q=promaster&start=1


Looks awesome!


----------



## xox

*Re: Blue Angels Nighthawk!*

called citizen again today ETA april 2018 - happy hunting


----------



## xox

just curious - what is the weight difference between stainless steel and titanium - does anybody know?


----------



## sasmatas

xox said:


> NOT A GREAT PICTURE - BUT GREAT WATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL NEVER WORN - JUST LIKE TO OWN THEM


Hi everyone (my first post in the forum ).

I have bought the EU/ JP version of the Nighthawk and was thinking of paring it with a leather strap. Does anybody know what are the leather straps in this picture? Really like how they look on that watch.


----------



## ZM-73

xox said:


> just curious - what is the weight difference between stainless steel and titanium - does anybody know?


Titanium is about 40% lighter. This might help: 
Difference Between Steel and Titanium


----------



## jcartw20

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just bought the blue Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L at Costco yesterday. It is going for $199.99, the same as Jomashop is selling their black face American version for. This is an American version with the simple back. I have two of the European versions with the nicer back but less lume on the minute markers.
> 
> View attachment 12797463
> 
> View attachment 12797441
> 
> View attachment 12797443
> 
> ​


Has anyone else thought of swapping the European case back onto the American version to have the best of both worlds?


----------



## whywhysee

sasmatas said:


> Hi everyone (my first post in the forum ).
> 
> I have bought the EU/ JP version of the Nighthawk and was thinking of paring it with a leather strap. Does anybody know what are the leather straps in this picture? Really like how they look on that watch.


Hey sasmatas - welcome to the forum! Nice choice on the Nighthawk - great watch! Try sending a PM to the member that posted that pic and you should get a response - we are mostly civilized around here! Good luck.

ps - if you stick around this forum be prepared to buy more watches, if you want to be a one watch guy - close this page and never look back - the Citizen should provide many years of good service.


----------



## manok

jmai said:


> I had been looking for the BJ7010-59L blue dial variant for ages to compliment my BJ7010-16F and the patience paid off! Scored it just the other week. My Nighthawk mini collection is complete.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12811867&stc=1&d=1516126664"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


So you're one I was bidding up against in ebay. Congrats! Damn I was eyeing that piece for my 1st nighthawk..luckily the seller had another listing BJ7010-16F and I was able to win that bid. Unfortunately it's still sitting in my hotel in the US waiting for me to come pick it up when I arrive there. Nice purchase sir!


----------



## sasmatas

whywhysee said:


> Hey sasmatas - welcome to the forum! Nice choice on the Nighthawk - great watch! Try sending a PM to the member that posted that pic and you should get a response - we are mostly civilized around here! Good luck.
> 
> ps - if you stick around this forum be prepared to buy more watches, if you want to be a one watch guy - close this page and never look back - the Citizen should provide many years of good service.


Thanks, whywhysee. 
I already own a few watches, so just closing the page won't help me.  At the moment I'm even considering buying the blue Nighthawk from Costco as well. The blue dial should look good on brown/ tan leather.


----------



## hamsterdams

Scooped a blue Nighthawk from Costco. Looks so nice in person. 

I'm thinking of picking up a few more, as different variants of Nighthawks appear to become pretty rare / in-demand over time.


----------



## Gilmour

sasmatas said:


> Hi everyone (my first post in the forum ).
> 
> I have bought the EU/ JP version of the Nighthawk and was thinking of paring it with a leather strap. Does anybody know what are the leather straps in this picture? Really like how they look on that watch.


I want to know too. I bought di-modell leather BALI aligator strap but I like these two at the photo. Left and right one.

Poslano sa mog SM-A510F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis70

I'm not sure what exact straps are in the picture, but I have mine on a Hirsch Liberty in gold brown which is similar. (I don't think the one on the left is a Hirsch Liberty due to the cross stich on the keeper, but the one on the right might be.) There is a review with pictures of the Nighthawk at Worn and Wound with this strap. I can't post the link, but just search for "nighthawk wornandwound" and you'll find it. You could also check out the Harbor and Marina straps at Crown and Buckle.


----------



## Gilmour

Tyvm for the info.
Saw it, love it!

Wanted: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1


----------



## xox

*Re: Blue Angels Nighthawk!*

BLUE ANGELS NIGHTHAWK NOW AVAILABLE ON CITIZEN WEBSITE


----------



## Watch19

hamsterdams said:


> Scooped a blue Nighthawk from Costco. Looks so nice in person.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a few more, as different variants of Nighthawks appear to become pretty rare / in-demand over time.


The half circle GMT Nighthawk dial has turned out to be a grand slam for Citizen, complicated but very readable. It's a great design - just ask Invicta.
Some of the variants even manage to improve on the basic black BJ7000. I like the versions with the white chapter rings.
The latest Blue Angels version is a riff on the earlier RAF Red Arrows version that appeared earlier in this thread and is a real looker; but let's hope they don't one day make a (pink dial, white bezel) Hello Kitty Nighthawk.

How long has Citizen been making these Nighthawks?


----------



## xox

bought them of ebay - great quality straps right now has the item 382378709247 for sale
and a couple of others - these are all handmade not fabricated brand


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## sotroof

hamsterdams said:


> Scooped a blue Nighthawk from Costco. Looks so nice in person.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a few more, as different variants of Nighthawks appear to become pretty rare / in-demand over time.


Is it available online? I'm not from the US.


----------



## cirian75

sotroof said:


> Is it available online? I'm not from the US.


Me too, UK based, would love a blue Nighthawk.


----------



## jcartw20

the Apostle said:


> I swap mine on the weekend. Why not?


Great combo! I'm assuming that's the new sunburst blue dialed version from Costco?


----------



## FastTimes1

Trying to find a BJ7010-16F with the white chapter ring to add to my small collection!


----------



## manok

Visited a costco today and saw the blue exclusive again. Pretty good shade of blue, I'm liking it. Here it is with my 1st nighthawk purchase


----------



## ronnie aloha

Glad I wasn't seeing things at my Costco! Came home to check on the forum and there it is. I'm thinking of heading back tomorrow to pick on up. Luckily its only two miles away.

If they have more than one I wouldn't mind helping others out and shipping it out to them.


----------



## the Apostle

jcartw20 said:


> Great combo! I'm assuming that's the new sunburst blue dialed version from Costco?


Yes it is.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## ronnie aloha

My Costco had two left. I bought one of them and the other was the display.


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Maddog1970

A black nighthawk was one of my earlier citizens, back in 2015, but always lusted after a Havana version......

flash forward, and my original nighthawk is long gone, and I finally found a lightly used Havana on eBay!

just love the color.....came on the original brown deployment strap, but have thrown it on a Stapcode oyster for now....

love it!


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats on finally acquiring the Havana! The dial color is great and changes nicely depending on the light. It's always good to see new Havana owners. Enjoy!



Maddog1970 said:


> A black nighthawk was one of my earlier citizens, back in 2015, but always lusted after a Havana version......
> 
> flash forward, and my original nighthawk is long gone, and I finally found a lightly used Havana on eBay!
> ...
> View attachment 12957461


IG: th3measure


----------



## Maddog1970

Again today, will try out some different strap options later....


----------



## mr_b_on_time

Got a new Nighthawk CA0505-57L off ebay for a song. It was just the watch head, but it was new and near mint. Put it on a black Citizen strap for now. Might look for the pvd titanium bracelet, or a different leather strap with blue stitching.



















Also picked up a Citizen Blue Angels Chrono AT8020-54L this week from a fellow WUS member. I know it's not a Nightawk. Here it is with my 3 Nighthawks in their current configurations.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Upgraded blue AR Sapphire


----------



## M4shooter

Getting some flight time today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## Gilmour

In search for AS2031-57e, if you or som1 you know is itching to sell, pm me!


----------



## Gilmour

A thread for this one.


----------



## Acadian1820

PixlPutterMan said:


> Upgraded blue AR Sapphire


That's a great lume shot, PixlPutterMan! Do you notice a big difference between the upgraded blue AR sapphire crystal and the original AR coated mineral one?


----------



## Watch19

Acadian1820 said:


> That's a great lume shot, PixlPutterMan! Do you notice a big difference between the upgraded blue AR sapphire crystal and the original AR coated mineral one?


I changed the crystal on my Nighthawk to sapphire. Visually, the biggest improvement comes from the slight dome on the sapphire crystal vs the flat Citizen mineral glass. It's worth making the change and solves the only real weakness in the Nighthawks' design.


----------



## teraih

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazingspeed

Trying it with a nato....


----------



## Gilmour

Awesome watch. Gonna sell it soon to raise funds for a beast BY0084-56E. I f... love Nighthawks.


----------



## pantelija

I have the US version and I love it


----------



## Lee_K

Hard for me ever to to give this watch up as it continues to impress me the longer I own it.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I'm happy to own one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tap78

nighthawk on nato...


----------



## AirWatch

^Cool pics, guys!


----------



## AirWatch

*Tonight's arrival
*


----------



## Maddog1970

Havana on distressed tobacco strap from panatime......blue angels version incoming


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Blue Angels edition: Looks as nice in person as I hoped it would, if not more...


----------



## Gilmour

If only there werent "Blue Angels" letters I would bought it. Just dont like that font style of Blue Angels...


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Gilmour said:


> If only there werent "Blue Angels" letters I would bought it. Just dont like that font style of Blue Angels...


Interesting. I actually prefer the font used in "Blue Angels" over the one used for "Nighthawk." 
I think the font used in Blue Angels ties in nicely with the old fashioned font used for the "12" and "6" numerals. The font used for "Nighthawk" always felt a little too industrial to me.


----------



## AirWatch

*In celebration of Citizen's own brand-spanking-new forum 
*


----------



## Maddog1970

Havana and Blue Angel.....









And about time on the split from the seiko forum!


----------



## Codwatches

Man the more and more I see these picture the more I don't want to see my Nighthawk white chapter....


----------



## SauceKing

How red is the Havana? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

SauceKing said:


> How red is the Havana?


I'll take this as an opportunity to post some photos of the Havana. It's easier to show you than explain. I wouldn't say it has a ton of red..all the following shots were in indirect sunlight and I think help show the different shades the dial can be.





































IG: th3measure


----------



## tap78

.


----------



## fcasoli

My favorite


----------



## Stoczi

Hi everybody,

My Nighthawk:


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## ricardomfs

Just bought my first nighthawk, at a very good price but, it has a problem I need a strap link to the case, by the way can anybody help on this, I'll appreciate a lot!
Other then that the watch is simply amazing, love the look weight, looking for one for a long long time, this time I take the risk, and I'm glad!

It would be awesome if someone would help on this!


----------



## Bradjhomes

ricardomfs said:


> Just bought my first nighthawk, at a very good price but, it has a problem I need a strap link to the case, by the way can anybody help on this, I'll appreciate a lot!
> Other then that the watch is simply amazing, love the look weight, looking for one for a long long time, this time I take the risk, and I'm glad!
> 
> It would be awesome if someone would help on this!


You need a 22mm spring bar.

Easy to find online


----------



## ricardomfs

Bradjhomes said:


> You need a 22mm spring bar.
> 
> Easy to find online


No pal the spring bar I have, I don't have the end link that connects to the case, like the one shown on the picture!


----------



## Bradjhomes

ricardomfs said:


> No pal the spring bar I have, I don't have the end link that connects to the case, like the one shown on the picture!


Sorry, it wasn't clear from the 'strap link to the case' wording - nor showing a photograph of what you don't have (which happens to also show a setup missing a spring bar).

Use the WTB forum.


----------



## ricardomfs

Bradjhomes said:


> Sorry, it wasn't clear from the 'strap link to the case' wording - nor showing a photograph of what you don't have (which happens to also show a setup missing a spring bar).
> 
> Use the WTB forum.


Already created one, thank you pal, and sorry for not being clear!


----------



## espiga

AirWatch said:


>


Thank you AirWatch for taking the time to compose this picture and sharing!
Beautiful picture of a beautiful watch!
This Blue Angels version is awesome!

Best regards.


----------



## espiga

AirWatch said:


>


Thank you AirWatch for taking the time to compose this picture and sharing!
Beautiful picture of a beautiful watch!
This Blue Angels version is awesome!

Best regards.


----------



## AirWatch

espiga said:


> Thank you AirWatch for taking the time to compose this picture and sharing!
> Beautiful picture of a beautiful watch!
> This Blue Angels version is awesome!
> 
> Best regards.


Thanks a lot, espiga! Very much appreciate your noticing and taking the time to write about it, my friend. This one did take some doing and time to get the lighting just so. I was trying to get a representation of all the color changes of the dial in one shot. I came close here.


----------



## rcorreale

Just got mine yesterday, the US version. Has to be one of the nicest watches and bracelet at this price point. Had the white slide rule version a few years ago and foolishly flipped it. Oh well live and learn.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tap78




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

The Nighthawk has one of the best bracelets in its price class. Perhaps that's why you rarely see one with an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## househalfman

Watch19 said:


> The Nighthawk has one of the best bracelets in its price class. Perhaps that's why you rarely see one with an aftermarket bracelet.


Agreed. It was the only watch I preferred on a bracelet over anything else.


----------



## sc0tty

Guys, is it still possible to buy the BJ7017-09E anywhere or is it long ceased to be available? I know very little about the skyhawk but the more I see the more I like. 

Any help re current/recent hawks similar to the above would be appreciated. Many thanks guys


----------



## aguila9

sc0tty said:


> Guys, is it still possible to buy the BJ7017-09E anywhere or is it long ceased to be available? I know very little about the skyhawk but the more I see the more I like.
> 
> Any help re current/recent hawks similar to the above would be appreciated. Many thanks guys


If you have a local Costco near you check out their watch booth. They were selling a blue dial variant recently. My local store still has them on display for $199

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sc0tty

^^ Thanks bud. Ill check out my local costco (U.K).


----------



## aguila9

I actually meant to say Nighthawk. I overlooked that you were looking for a Skyhawks. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab

Hi,
I've bought pre-owned Nighthawk Havana, it looks fantastic, much better in the flesh than on photos, I love it  I have no idea how old it is or if it has been serviced/opened before. I believe the watch looks genuine, could you please confirm it? I a bit concerned about accuracy - it's about minus 1s per day, is it normal? Is it possible that eco-drive cell is old and replacing it will improve the accuracy?


----------



## Watch19

scarab said:


> Hi,
> I've bought pre-owned Nighthawk Havana, it looks fantastic, much better in the flesh than on photos, I love it  I have no idea how old it is or if it has been serviced/opened before. I believe the watch looks genuine, could you please confirm it? I a bit concerned about accuracy - it's about minus 1s per day, is it normal? Is it possible that eco-drive cell is old and replacing it will improve the accuracy?
> View attachment 13328335


Your watch is running within specs so I wouldn't change a thing. I own a few different Nighthawks and if I set them all to the same time, within a week they will differ by a few seconds. For mine, the overall trend is to run a little fast. Still better than almost all of my mechanical.


----------



## Watch19

scarab said:


> Hi,
> I've bought pre-owned Nighthawk Havana, it looks fantastic, much better in the flesh than on photos, I love it  I have no idea how old it is or if it has been serviced/opened before. I believe the watch looks genuine, could you please confirm it? I a bit concerned about accuracy - it's about minus 1s per day, is it normal? Is it possible that eco-drive cell is old and replacing it will improve the accuracy?
> View attachment 13328335


Your watch is running within specs so I wouldn't change a thing. I own a few different Nighthawks and if I set them all to the same time, within a week they will differ by a few seconds. For mine, the overall trend is to run a little fast. Still better than almost all of my mechanicals.


----------



## scarab

Watch19 said:


> Your watch is running within specs so I wouldn't change a thing. I own a few different Nighthawks and if I set them all to the same time, within a week they will differ by a few seconds. For mine, the overall trend is to run a little fast. Still better than almost all of my mechanicals.


Yep, I think I'll leave it like that, I don't want to open the case not to damage the seals and affect water resistance. I keep tracking it with WatchTracker app and it seems like it looses about 0,7s per day, so it's not that bad. I've read a bit about Nighthawks accuracy and everyone claims the same as you do - that their watches are running a bit fast. Mine is a little slow, that's why I'm a bit concerned.
I've got many Seiko's and Citizens, of course most of them are mechanicals but I have to admit this Nighthawk Havana is my favorite now even though it's a quartz piece


----------



## Nightlifemingus

Got a steal on a Nighthawk for Prime Day ($140!) love it so far, but one concern- the jump hour function seems very ‘mushy’, like it doesen’t firmly click between hours, and sometimes does not advance precisely in one hour increments. Is this normal?


----------



## rcorreale

Nightlifemingus said:


> Got a steal on a Nighthawk for Prime Day ($140!) love it so far, but one concern- the jump hour function seems very 'mushy', like it doesen't firmly click between hours, and sometimes does not advance precisely in one hour increments. Is this normal?


Mines like that also so must be normal. Once you get it set though and it starts keeping time everything lines up precisely, at least on my sample.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab

Yep, that's the same as mine does.


----------



## -e-

Just picked one up online, can't wait to receive it next week. Photos to follow


----------



## scarab

Congrats, I guess you're gonna love it, Nighthawks are fantastic


----------



## -e-

scarab said:


> Congrats, I guess you're gonna love it, Nighthawks are fantastic


Thanks! I'm sure I will. It has arrived, just need to pick it up!


----------



## shahtirthak

Finally came around to owning one after looking a pics and videos for quite some time....here's mine...the USA version from Jomashop...

The slide bezel is very difficult to read but wasn't going to be used anyway....

Lume is great, size is just right on my 7.25inch wrist.

Loving it!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskit69

This is probably my favorite watch. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get the nighthawk that has the white outer ring? I can't seem to find it any where.


----------



## wdpaynter

fiskit69 said:


> This is probably my favorite watch. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get the nighthawk that has the white outer ring? I can't seem to find it any where.


I've got one, but wasn't planning on selling it. But if the right offer came about.....!

I've been contemplating selling a couple of my Nighthawks, but have yet to post in the forums. I've attached a pic of all (11). The "white ring" is upper left corner. I have all the original bracelets, links, boxes, manuals, etc









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## wdpaynter

Well, apparently I cannot post some of these watches for sale b/c I don't have (100) posts!! I get that there are SPAM and illegitimate seller concerns with this forum, but that's quite a lot of posts....


----------



## aguila9

wdpaynter said:


> Well, apparently I cannot post some of these watches for sale b/c I don't have (100) posts!! I get that there are SPAM and illegitimate seller concerns with this forum, but that's quite a lot of posts....


Hang around long enough and you'll have 100 post in no time, and probably a few more watches

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes

Just bought this Blue Angels BJ7007-02L over the weekend in Toronto. I haven't taken off the strap yet, but can anyone tell me if the springbars are curved? Will there be issues fitting on other leather straps or even a stainless steel mesh bracelet?

Also, I was reading on some blog that the leather strap versions of Nighthawk have a slight difference from the bracelet version in the placement of the lug holes. That is, a Nighthawk OEM bracelet may not properly fit on a Nighthawk that originally had a strap.

I'm still trying to get used to the style. It looked great and quite unique at the store, and it caught my eye more than any other watch. I specifically was looking for a Seiko or Citizen solar chronograph (the chrono version of this watch was not available and may have been too big for me anyway). I love slide rule bezels though!


----------



## Watch19

That's a nice version of the Classic Nighthawk. 
I've owned a few and on those, the lug hole position is the same whether they came with a strap or bracelet. Nighthawks have a very tight clearance between the springbar and case so check the thickness of anything you buy. It's an especially tight fit for a NATO strap.
The factory supplied springbars are straight but a curved bar may give you slightly more space for a strap (but not near the lug).


----------



## Watch19

double post


----------



## BOND007

that's the greatest NH collection I've ever seen.


----------



## rednakes

Watch19 said:


> That's a nice version of the Classic Nighthawk.
> I've owned a few and on those, the lug hole position is the same whether they came with a strap or bracelet. Nighthawks have a very tight clearance between the springbar and case so check the thickness of anything you buy. It's an especially tight fit for a NATO strap.
> The factory supplied springbars are straight but a curved bar may give you slightly more space for a strap (but not near the lug).


Thanks for the info. I'm wondering where I can get myself the OEM bracelet (I'm in Canada). Also I'm looking for suggestions for other strap options that would go well with this blue dial (and black bezel), especially with non-blue clothing. I placed a black strap with white stitching next to it, but my wife thought it made it look plain, although it did match somewhat.


----------



## filcord

Watch19 said:


> ...Nighthawks have a very tight clearance between the springbar and case so check the thickness of anything you buy. It's an especially tight fit for a NATO strap..


The clearance in the Nighthawk between springbar and case is the tightest I have ever seen. Even a leather aftermarket will be a struggle to fit, Natos are almost impossible and tend to be so taut that one fears that the pressure on the springbar may pop it out. Finally I have stuck to OEM, and sometimes use a two-piece OEM Seiko strap.


----------



## rednakes

filcord said:


> The clearance in the Nighthawk between springbar and case is the tightest I have ever seen. Even a leather aftermarket will be a struggle to fit, Natos are almost impossible and tend to be so taut that one fears that the pressure on the springbar may pop it out. Finally I have stuck to OEM, and sometimes use a two-piece OEM Seiko strap.


How well do stainless steel mesh bracelets fit around the lugs? Is the bracelet making contact with the 12 and 6 o'clock sides of the case? I'm worried about the metal rubbing on the watch.


----------



## Watch19

rednakes said:


> How well do stainless steel mesh bracelets fit around the lugs? Is the bracelet making contact with the 12 and 6 o'clock sides of the case? I'm worried about the metal rubbing on the watch.


You may be alright with a mesh bracelet that has a sleeve for the springbar rather than the ones that thread the springbar through the individual chain links. Perlon straps would also fit.
Check this review. At about 15:19 the reviewer mentions the lug clearance and later, you can see the Black PVD version of the Nighthawk with it's factory mesh bracelet which has the sleeve for the springbar. I believe there were also versions of the regular stainless finish Nighthawk sold with a mesh in lieu of the standard bracelet.


----------



## fiskit69

Mason Delpino said:


> I know you can buy a white chapter ring, and from there you can have the original chapter ring swapped out for the white one!


Any idea where you can get the ring and get the swap done? Who would do it?


----------



## fiskit69

ZM-73 said:


> You can get them on Ebay. Saw it on sale on Amazon Germany the other day.


Oh wow, this one is AWESOME. What's the item number?


----------



## fiskit69

Sorry to spam up the thread. i found out what model that is. Now I have even more questions. I found two of those, the first is AS4020_52E and AS4050-51E (titanium). Is the watch material the only difference? Does anyone here own both? What are the differences between the two, aesthetically and as far as weight goes? I know the other citizen titanium I have has a bit of a bronze color to it, was wondering if this one does too.


----------



## rednakes

Watch19 said:


> That's a nice version of the Classic Nighthawk.
> I've owned a few and on those, the lug hole position is the same whether they came with a strap or bracelet. Nighthawks have a very tight clearance between the springbar and case so check the thickness of anything you buy. It's an especially tight fit for a NATO strap.
> The factory supplied springbars are straight but a curved bar may give you slightly more space for a strap (but not near the lug).


I just found that my version comes with curved springbars. Not an issue, as I was able to fit regular springbars with a stainless steel mesh bracelet.


----------



## Watch19

So on the Nighthawk, the factory is using curved springbars with straps. So that's how they adjust for the extra short lugs. Yours looks good on that bracelet - just like the OEM mesh:


----------



## Watch19

fiskit69 said:


> Any idea where you can get the ring and get the swap done? Who would do it?


Black dial with white chapter ring version in the WUS sales section now, non-USA model with the nicer caseback. Looks in decent shape. 
(not mine).


----------



## Wolfsatz

not sure if this belongs here...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Halveye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Here is mine again!


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## rednakes

Any suggestions for alternative straps for the Blue Angels version? I want it to go with various outfits, but the stock blue strap only goes well with certain combinations such as blue jeans or brown khakis. 

Got tired of the third party mesh strap. A black leather strap didn’t look good enough to my eyes either, it just didn’t go well with the blue and yellow on the dial, though it matched the bezel.

I’m not so sure about the Citizen stainless steel bracelet on my wrist as it’s expensive to acquire from Canada.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I've joined the club! There is something about that busy dial I really appreciate.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sasmatas

Blue Nighthawk Costco on a burgundy Zulu strap from Natostrapco:
















Also bought a sapphire crystal and will replace it soon.


----------



## InDNavVet

Can I play?? I traded my Seiko SNE109 for a Mint Blue Angels Nighthawk. I had a catch-and-release for about 10 days, but it had a chip in the crystal, and some scratches, as well. I just was not desiring to put a lot of money into it. The case had some scratches, and the bracelet was 'meh' and was missing links.

Of course, as soon as I sold it, I started looking for a new one. Luckily, someone here on WUS was wanting to trade their practically new (worn once) Blue Angels Nighthawk for a Seiko or Citizen Diver, and with my 23+ years service in Naval Aviation, I thought that would be kinda neat. And since I had a Solar Seiko Diver I was willing to trade, it all worked out!

One question I have; why would Citizen go through the trouble of making a Solid End-Link bracelet, yet use, what I can only assume is some type of folded links in the bracelet. all the links have seams, and as far as I know, if it was truly solid links, there would be no seams. that is rather disappointing for a watch that retails for $475. It's bad enough these do not have Sapphire Crystals, but to not have solid links, either? Probably a bit overpriced. Don't hate on me here; I love the watch, of course; I'm just saying that a non-chrono quartz watch with a Mineral Crystal should probably be more appropriately priced at around $350.


----------



## InDNavVet

Sorry to ask this again, but I figured since there are likely quite a few here who have multiple Nighthawks, thus have researched this watch to no end, might be able to shed some light on this topic:

"One question I have; why would Citizen go through the trouble of making a Solid End-Link bracelet, yet use, what I can only assume is some type of folded links in the bracelet? All the links have seams, and as far as I know, if it was truly solid links, there would be no seams, right? That is rather disappointing for a watch that retails for $475."

Am I wrong in making the assumption that they are some sort of folded links? It's a lovely "President-style" bracelet, and it's extremely comfortable, but I question its actual quality. Does anyone have input on this?

Regardless, it's an awesome watch; I had almost given up on Citizen due to a couple of bad experiences with a couple of their watches, but this one has redeemed them. I obviously, put it on a NATO, to preserve the bracelet. Any suggestions on a better color-stripe-combo for this watch? I think this one works okay, if not spectacular, but it's the best I had to match this watch. I welcome any input from the 'pros'.

Cheers!


----------



## rednakes

InDNavVet said:


> Sorry to ask this again, but I figured since there are likely quite a few here who have multiple Nighthawks, thus have researched this watch to no end, might be able to shed some light on this topic:
> 
> "One question I have; why would Citizen go through the trouble of making a Solid End-Link bracelet, yet use, what I can only assume is some type of folded links in the bracelet? All the links have seams, and as far as I know, if it was truly solid links, there would be no seams, right? That is rather disappointing for a watch that retails for $475."
> 
> Am I wrong in making the assumption that they are some sort of folded links? It's a lovely "President-style" bracelet, and it's extremely comfortable, but I question its actual quality. Does anyone have input on this?
> 
> Regardless, it's an awesome watch; I had almost given up on Citizen due to a couple of bad experiences with a couple of their watches, but this one has redeemed them. I obviously, put it on a NATO, to preserve the bracelet. Any suggestions on a better color-stripe-combo for this watch? I think this one works okay, if not spectacular, but it's the best I had to match this watch. I welcome any input from the 'pros'.


Also, why did they use such a crappy blue leather band for the Blue Angels watches? On mine the yellow underside is wrinkled and already starting to crack after only two weeks of wearing this band. Lots of others have complained about the same issue. The blue top layer is also fragile.

Now I have to get a new strap or spend $100 on a stainless steel bracket from Citizen.


----------



## InDNavVet

rednakes said:


> Also, why did they use such a crappy blue leather band for the Blue Angels watches? On mine the yellow underside is wrinkled and already starting to crack after only two weeks of wearing this band. Lots of others have complained about the same issue. The blue top layer is also fragile.
> 
> Now I have to get a new strap or spend $100 on a stainless steel bracket from Citizen.


Are you serious?? These bracelets cost $100?? For what, exactly? They are nice bracelets, but you can by a whole watch for that price...a fairly decent one at that! Tell you what, PM me and maybe we can work something out for my bracelet, which is in Mint condition.

Cheers!


----------



## InDNavVet

rednakes said:


> Also, why did they use such a crappy blue leather band for the Blue Angels watches? On mine the yellow underside is wrinkled and already starting to crack after only two weeks of wearing this band. Lots of others have complained about the same issue. The blue top layer is also fragile.
> 
> Now I have to get a new strap or spend $100 on a stainless steel bracket from Citizen.


Are you serious?? These bracelets cost $100?? For what, exactly? They are nice bracelets, but you can by a whole watch for that price...a fairly decent one at that! Tell you what, PM me and maybe we can work something out for my bracelet, which is in Mint condition.

Cheers!


----------



## rednakes

InDNavVet said:


> Are you serious?? These bracelets cost $100?? For what, exactly? They are nice bracelets, but you can by a whole watch for that price...a fairly decent one at that! Tell you what, PM me and maybe we can work something out for my bracelet, which is in Mint condition.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes I totally agree! Might as well get a nice Seiko automatic with that price.

Citizen Canada told me the following:



> The stainless-steel bracelet (59-S01090) is available and price is $97.40 plus shipping and tax.
> 
> We offer the following shipping methods:
> $15 via registered mail with tracking number and insurance
> $3 via regular mail with no guarantee of delivery.
> 
> When shipping by regular mail, we cannot guarantee delivery. If the order is not delivered, you will be charged for the second order. Most orders are successful, but delivery failures can occur.


So in total, it's 97.40 * 13% tax, + $15 registered mail = $125 Canadian, which is about $96 US.

Will send you a PM, thanks!!


----------



## rednakes

InDNavVet said:


> I obviously, put it on a NATO, to preserve the bracelet. Any suggestions on a better color-stripe-combo for this watch? I think this one works okay, if not spectacular, but it's the best I had to match this watch. I welcome any input from the 'pros'.


P.S. For these kinds of issues I normally go on Instagram to see photos of what others have used on their watch or similar. #citizenblueangels is a good hashtag to check out. For example, someone posted a blue and yellow striped NATO strap.


----------



## InDNavVet

I'll check it out...thanks! I'm not on InstaFace, or ChatSpace, or TweetBook, or any of those other new-fangled thingamabobs. Nope--WUS for me...It's ALL I need... :-!


----------



## rednakes

InDNavVet said:


> I'll check it out...thanks! I'm not on InstaFace, or ChatSpace, or TweetBook, or any of those other new-fangled thingamabobs. Nope--WUS for me...It's ALL I need... :-!


LOL, yes but it has some usefulness in specific cases 
I have also posted a picture of my Blue Angels with the stock blue strap in a recent post with that hashtag.


----------



## rednakes

Watch19 said:


> That's a nice version of the Classic Nighthawk.
> I've owned a few and on those, the lug hole position is the same whether they came with a strap or bracelet. Nighthawks have a very tight clearance between the springbar and case so check the thickness of anything you buy. It's an especially tight fit for a NATO strap.
> The factory supplied springbars are straight but a curved bar may give you slightly more space for a strap (but not near the lug).


Just to follow up, I contacted Citizen Watch Canada customer support and asked them if the stainless steel bracelet (59-S01090) found on the Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L is compatible with the Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7007-02L which has a blue leather strap.

The answer:



> I apologize for the delay in my reply. I had to look for the watches and try the bracelet on the leather strap model.
> 
> The answer is negative. The case structure and the lug holes are not the same! This leads the bracelet of BJ7006-56L is not compatible with BJ7007-02L.
> 
> I hope this was helpful but if you require any further assistance, please feel free to contact me.


And..



> The case structure and the wholes are not the same. We tried different spring bars.


That's ridiculous! They're essentially the same watch... but only the lugs differ? The leather version uses curved springbars but can be swapped out with straight springbars for third party straps and mesh bracelets.

Has anyone observed a difference like this in Nighthawk bracelet models vs strap models?

I'm attaching a photo here. The top pic is the one that comes with stainless steel bracelet (BJ7006-56L); the bottom is the blue leather version (BJ7007-02L). Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## filcord

There is exactly such difference between the strap version of the blue Angels Skyhawk and the bracelet version. Lots of discussion on it here on wus

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes

filcord said:


> There is exactly such difference between the strap version of the blue Angels Skyhawk and the bracelet version. Lots of discussion on it here on wus
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Doh, I did search for it but could not find anything. Do you have a link to the discussion? Thanks

EDIT: Sorry, I noticed you are referring to the Skyhawk not the Nighthawk


----------



## InDNavVet

Citizen designers, and their bosses, and anyone else who had ANYTHING to do with the decision to make the lug-holes different between the Strap version and the bracelet version, are idiots. "No, please, we don't want an extra $100 from Nighthawk or Skyhawk owners who might want to change up the strap some, but keep the Citizen on the buckle....no, no...we don't want that. What they will do is order a whole new $475 watch instead! We'll be rich! I can't believe we didn't think of this sooner!" :roll:


----------



## filcord

rednakes said:


> Doh, I did search for it but could not find anything. Do you have a link to the discussion? Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I noticed you are referring to the Skyhawk not the Nighthawk


here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-blue-angels-question-913247.html


----------



## bovi

It's been years i have mine. I love it but i wish it was having a bigger case. 40mm is a bit too small for my wrist. I hitted this watch at least 500x at it still look perfect.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mike8

InDNavVet said:


> Can I play?? I traded my Seiko SNE109 for a Mint Blue Angels Nighthawk. I had a catch-and-release for about 10 days, but it had a chip in the crystal, and some scratches, as well. I just was not desiring to put a lot of money into it. The case had some scratches, and the bracelet was 'meh' and was missing links.
> 
> Of course, as soon as I sold it, I started looking for a new one. Luckily, someone here on WUS was wanting to trade their practically new (worn once) Blue Angels Nighthawk for a Seiko or Citizen Diver, and with my 23+ years service in Naval Aviation, I thought that would be kinda neat. And since I had a Solar Seiko Diver I was willing to trade, it all worked out!
> 
> One question I have; why would Citizen go through the trouble of making a Solid End-Link bracelet, yet use, what I can only assume is some type of folded links in the bracelet. all the links have seams, and as far as I know, if it was truly solid links, there would be no seams. that is rather disappointing for a watch that retails for $475. It's bad enough these do not have Sapphire Crystals, but to not have solid links, either? Probably a bit overpriced. Don't hate on me here; I love the watch, of course; I'm just saying that a non-chrono quartz watch with a Mineral Crystal should probably be more appropriately priced at around $350.
> 
> View attachment 13483783


InDNavVet:

Don't know if anyone responded to your question whether the links are folded. I believe they are solid links.

Here's my theory, the edge on profile of the Nighthawk bracelet is a stylized cross section of an airfoil/airplane wing. If you look at the bracelet from the top, you are looking at the top of the "wing". At the back of an airplane wing is a break line where the wing's flaps start. The engraved line on the bracelet is a stylized representation of where a wing's flap would be. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

(And, if I'm incorrect and these are folded links, damn, Citizen did a great job of making them look solid.)


----------



## Bradjhomes

They’re solid


----------



## rednakes

The Blue Angels version with the curved springbars (not stainless steel bracelet version), works with this Hadley Roma leather strap with straight springbars.


----------



## biscuit141

I didn't go back too far to see if this was posted, but the blue dialed Nighthawk at costco is now $160. It's typically $200, so a nice discount.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wis Wus by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kingkong21

pain in the butt when i have to change the time and adjust the 24hour hand. o|
but i still like it very much. :-d


----------



## Shogun506

Is there still somewhere I can have the glass replaced with sapphire? It has been the only thing keeping me from buying one of these for the longest time


----------



## larand

kingkong21 said:


> View attachment 13628157
> 
> pain in the butt when i have to change the time and adjust the 24hour hand. o|
> but i still like it very much. :-d


I was thinking the exact same thing when I had to set it back an hour for standard time. Biggest pain in the butt of any watch in my watch box.


----------



## xavras_s

Hi, question about BJ7006-56l (Blue Angels)
How looks durability of ion plated after time?

Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## nevrwinz

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement spring bar for the micro-adjust part of the bracelet


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk Blues by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Night Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The Nighthawk and the BN0151-09L diver were the first Citizen watches I've ever owned, purchased together earlier this year.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Ultra rare Hawk


----------



## will70

One came up locally for a good price and I couldn't resist. I had a Japanese import version a year ago and always thought I should notnhave flipped it. Just sold a Sumo Mod andnam looking at a Seiko Tuna next month. Can't believe after all the autos I may be back to 2 Quartz lol.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

will70 said:


> One came up locally for a good price and I couldn't resist. I had a Japanese import version a year ago and always thought I should notnhave flipped it. Just sold a Sumo Mod andnam looking at a Seiko Tuna next month. Can't believe after all the autos I may be back to 2 Quartz lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


I know what you are saying, I think I'm cured of quartz snobbism!

I Bought a Quartz Tissot PR100 in November, to use daily. And now I'm looking at this Nighthawk to possibly add to the collection


----------



## 001

rednakes said:


> Yes I totally agree! Might as well get a nice Seiko automatic with that price.
> 
> Citizen Canada told me the following:
> 
> So in total, it's 97.40 * 13% tax, + $15 registered mail = $125 Canadian, which is about $96 US.
> 
> Will send you a PM, thanks!!


That is a LOT!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Anyone selling the bracelet?


----------



## davey13

Hey guys. Got a couple questions. 

As a guy that live in the US, what are best places to search for a Citizen Nighthawk of the asian version with the engraved back? When I search ebay I only seem to get US sellers.

And, thoughts about the blue dial Nighthawk versus the black dial (not white chapter ring version, just regular versions)? I wanted the blue for so long, which I finally acquired, but the black dial with brown leather band is really growing on me. Do you think the blue dial is less of an every day watch? Black just goes with anything, but I plan on brown leather strap, so that counts for something. 

I think I'm addicted to Nighthawks now.


----------



## davey13

Hey guys. Got a couple questions. 

As a guy that live in the US, what are best places to search for a Citizen Nighthawk of the asian version with the engraved back? When I search ebay I only seem to get US sellers.

And, thoughts about the blue dial Nighthawk versus the black dial (not white chapter ring version, just regular versions)? I wanted the blue for so long, which I finally acquired, but the black dial with brown leather band is really growing on me. Do you think the blue dial is less of an every day watch? Black just goes with anything, but I plan on brown leather strap, so that counts for something. 

I think I'm addicted to Nighthawks now.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

davey13 said:


> Hey guys. Got a couple questions.
> 
> As a guy that live in the US, what are best places to search for a Citizen Nighthawk of the asian version with the engraved back? When I search ebay I only seem to get US sellers.
> 
> And, thoughts about the blue dial Nighthawk versus the black dial (not white chapter ring version, just regular versions)? I wanted the blue for so long, which I finally acquired, but the black dial with brown leather band is really growing on me. Do you think the blue dial is less of an every day watch? Black just goes with anything, but I plan on brown leather strap, so that counts for something.
> 
> I think I'm addicted to Nighthawks now.


I can only think of creationwatches, skywatches. They ship to US for free. I love the Blue one too and have both versions (White chapter ring and the regular one). Since it is not a bright Blue, it can be an everyday watch. I prefer it on the stock bracelet though.


----------



## davey13

Thanks for the reply. I did check out those sites but unfortunately they are sold out. Oh well, i'll continue to look, I'm obsessed with these now. Gotta say, I really like the seiko flight master too, so maybe that might be an option.


----------



## filcord

Black Asian version with watchgecko leather









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## Kmcmichael

It was my travel watch for several trips. When I was in Petra, I met a tour guide from Amman that also had one. The dial is getting very hard for me to see. It is great when traveling East as you can move the hour hand forward. Kind of a pain traveling East but one usually has plenty of time in the plane ride. The dial is getting hard for me to see, I recently purchased a Glycine Airman to replace it as a travel watch.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Havana


----------



## CdrShepard

Blue Angels on supremely comfortable stock bracelet. It looks even bigger than usual on my super-thin but super-flat wrists.

This is under cool fluorescent lighting so the dark blue appears black. The dealer I bought this from had pre-cut screen protectors going for 10 SGD. Having read how fragile the crystals are, I got one, which they applied for me. Happy with it cos it's pretty much invisible!

So far I'm loving this watch. Superb build quality, great bezel function IMO, lovely but noisy bracelet, and that deep, deep blue. Have always only owned either mechanicals or G-Shocks... This is a nice compromise in style and practicality.


----------



## Watch19

This black with white chapter ring Euro Nighthawk just sold for $137.00. Proof that great deals are out there. You just need to be vigilant. And quick!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...83.l10137.c10&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Mike8

Watch19 said:


> This black with white chapter ring Euro Nighthawk just sold for $137.00. Proof that great deals are out there. You just need to be vigilant. And quick!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...83.l10137.c10&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> 
> View attachment 13826199


FYI, Jomashop currently has the Blue Angels Nighthawk (BJ7006-56L) for $179.99 using code CZ40.


----------



## Mike8

CdrShepard said:


> Blue Angels on supremely comfortable stock bracelet. It looks even bigger than usual on my super-thin but super-flat wrists.
> 
> This is under cool fluorescent lighting so the dark blue appears black. The dealer I bought this from had pre-cut screen protectors going for 10 SGD. Having read how fragile the crystals are, I got one, which they applied for me. Happy with it cos it's pretty much invisible!
> 
> So far I'm loving this watch. Superb build quality, great bezel function IMO, lovely but noisy bracelet, and that deep, deep blue. Have always only owned either mechanicals or G-Shocks... This is a nice compromise in style and practicality.
> 
> View attachment 13815679


I've applied crystal protectors to my Nighthawks too after scratching a few mineral crystals on other watches early in ownership. Used KlearKare's product which is a wet application method protector with an available size range that runs from 15mm to 57mm and come in sets of two protectors. The Nighthawk takes a 37mm protector (from KlearKare). Link below:

https://www.klearkare.com/products/...ctor-for-round-watch-face?variant=25296857424


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Wolfsatz

Monday and a NightHawk 
Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## razvangrig

CdrShepard said:


> Blue Angels on supremely comfortable stock bracelet. It looks even bigger than usual on my super-thin but super-flat wrists.
> 
> This is under cool fluorescent lighting so the dark blue appears black. The dealer I bought this from had pre-cut screen protectors going for 10 SGD. Having read how fragile the crystals are, I got one, which they applied for me. Happy with it cos it's pretty much invisible!
> 
> So far I'm loving this watch. Superb build quality, great bezel function IMO, lovely but noisy bracelet, and that deep, deep blue. Have always only owned either mechanicals or G-Shocks... This is a nice compromise in style and practicality.
> 
> View attachment 13815679


Does anyone know the lug width for the Nighthawk Blue Angels BJ7006-56L? Some sites specify 24mm but I know other nighthawks are 22mm. Thanks!


----------



## razvangrig

CdrShepard said:


> Blue Angels on supremely comfortable stock bracelet. It looks even bigger than usual on my super-thin but super-flat wrists.
> 
> This is under cool fluorescent lighting so the dark blue appears black. The dealer I bought this from had pre-cut screen protectors going for 10 SGD. Having read how fragile the crystals are, I got one, which they applied for me. Happy with it cos it's pretty much invisible!
> 
> So far I'm loving this watch. Superb build quality, great bezel function IMO, lovely but noisy bracelet, and that deep, deep blue. Have always only owned either mechanicals or G-Shocks... This is a nice compromise in style and practicality.
> 
> View attachment 13815679


Does anyone know the lug width for the Nighthawk Blue Angels BJ7006-56L? Some sites specify 24mm but I know other nighthawks are 22mm. Thanks!


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

razvangrig said:


> Does anyone know the lug width for the Nighthawk Blue Angels BJ7006-56L? Some sites specify 24mm but I know other nighthawks are 22mm. Thanks!


Same as the regular Nighthawk, 22mm. I have both and using the bracelet from my regular Nighthawk on the Blue Angels one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day three of my Nighthawk collection. Yesterday it was the Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E









Today I wore my brown Havana Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W









Tomorrow I am going to wear my blue Costco Nighthawk BJ7000-52L









After I size my newly-arrived Blue Angels Promaster Nighthawk BJ7006-56L I will wear it on Monday








​


----------



## 4fit

Recently added a Nighthawk to my rotation. Already had the Dapper strap from Clockwork Synergy, so figured I'd toss it on there for a while.


----------



## Ticktocker

Anyone pick up a Nighthawk on Amazon "daily deal" a couple of days ago? I wasn't looking to buy but for $158 I had to do it. It'll be my first Nighthawk. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Mike8




----------



## Haggis70

New strap from Popov Leather.

View attachment 20190207-182844-DSC01817.jpg


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Love all these pictures of the nighthawk.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## DigPT

Amazing pic


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## maccasvanquish

Help! I assume there's lots of nighthawk owners in here....I'm looking for a measurement...the gap of the endlink....(See pic) can anyone help? Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshcy

hongkongtaipan said:


> Day three of my Nighthawk collection. Yesterday it was the Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E
> 
> View attachment 13876797
> 
> 
> Today I wore my brown Havana Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W
> 
> View attachment 13876807
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to wear my blue Costco Nighthawk BJ7000-52L
> 
> View attachment 13876811
> 
> 
> After I size my newly-arrived Blue Angels Promaster Nighthawk BJ7006-56L I will wear it on Monday
> 
> View attachment 13877017
> 
> ​


Super jealous.. love it!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

maccasvanquish said:


> Help! I assume there's lots of nighthawk owners in here....I'm looking for a measurement...the gap of the endlink....(See pic) can anyone help? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, I measure 9.90mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

wovivi01 said:


> Hello, I measure 9.90mm
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, kind sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## vwtech

Reading through this tread makes me want to buy like 4 more variations of the nighthawk. Such a classic design.


----------



## jkpa

Never had one but looking for the Havana now. Cool watches.


----------



## CdrShepard

Quick shot of the Blue Angels Nighthawk to show the sheen of the blue dial.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Two rare birds


----------



## Watch19

Two variants and a custom. 
Left: Black dial/white slide rule, non-USA caseback BJ7010-16F on factory bracelet (factory supplied with a leather strap + deployant)
Middle: Costco version dark blue dial, white slide rule, non-USA caseback, sapphire 
Right: Turquoise blue dial, non-USA casebook, white slide rule BJ7010-59L

First w/ flash which makes it easier to distinguish the different blues.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watch19




----------



## sasmatas

Watch19 said:


> Two variants and a custom.
> Left: Black dial/white slide rule, non-USA caseback BJ7010-16F on factory bracelet (factory supplied with a leather strap + deployant)
> Middle: Costco version dark blue dial, white slide rule, non-USA caseback, sapphire
> Right: Turquoise blue dial, non-USA casebook, white slide rule BJ7010-59L
> 
> First w/ flash which makes it easier to distinguish the different blues.
> 
> View attachment 13937549
> 
> 
> View attachment 13937551


These look great with the white slide rule. Where did you get it from? Have you ordered just the slide rule or it's from other Nighthawks?


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Spooky Nighthawk


----------



## AirWatch

*Flight*


----------



## Mike8

Nighthawk is today's grab and go. Well, had to set the date to the 1st and then go. But, I haven't set the time in ages (months) and it's only four seconds fast.


----------



## foten21

Can someone plz tell the lug width of the blue angel bj7007?
thanks a lot


----------



## Watch19

foten21 said:


> Can someone plz tell the lug width of the blue angel bj7007?
> thanks a lot


I don't have the Blue Angels version, but all my Nighthawks measure 22mm between the lugs where the end link is attached. Some websites show 24mm but that may be an error.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Artsy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Artsy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Night Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

This thing absolutely comes alive when rays hit


----------



## yankeexpress

Mike8 said:


> Nighthawk is today's grab and go. Well, had to set the date to the 1st and then go. But, I haven't set the time in ages (months) and it's only four seconds fast.
> 
> View attachment 14110011


Got the Costco version of that one^^^^ and this one:


----------



## yankeexpress

Mike8 said:


> Nighthawk is today's grab and go. Well, had to set the date to the 1st and then go. But, I haven't set the time in ages (months) and it's only four seconds fast.
> 
> View attachment 14110011


Got the Costco version of that one^^^^ and this one:


----------



## Watch19

Yankee, did you buy two of each? 
Just kidding. It's the dreaded WUS double post.
The way I avoid it is after pressing "done" on a Reply, never resubmit when you get the "requires that you wait x seconds" message. Instead, back out to the forum where you are posting a reply, then back to the thread. Your reply will be there - just one of them.
Hope this helps. It works for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## DigPT

Great photos!!


----------



## chriscentro

Late to the Nighthawk party!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## joseph80




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Powering it up


----------



## Mike8

Black Nighthawk, BJ7000-52E, is Amazon Deal to the Day today (June 10th), $141.99.


----------



## TheMeasure

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14216149


Love this shot! Great capture!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Mike8 said:


> Black Nighthawk, BJ7000-52E, is Amazon Deal to the Day today (June 10th), $141.99.


Thanks for the heads up. Going to be tough for me to pass on this one. Just need to convince myself my Havana is the only NH I need.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ctf0015

Mike8 said:


> Black Nighthawk, BJ7000-52E, is Amazon Deal to the Day today (June 10th), $141.99.


Ugh. Just completed the purchase. Amazing price IMO. I think it would go amazing on my Erikas Original Black Ops (Black and Red) MN Strap.


----------



## Andy-S

I had thought a recent AT9010-52E from Amazon Warehouse had staved off my need for a Skyhawk, but I couldn't pass up the $141 deal. Incoming today.

I do really like the radio synch and easy time zone swaps of the AT9010, but I've liked the Skyhawks for years.

This is my third Citizen purchase this year. Sigh.


----------



## Andy-S

Received! Sizing the band and decided to try a couple of bands for options. Both cheap AliExpress bands. First actually came in a named brand bag, second is a parachute strap band bought several months ago for $11. And the same strap with a color coordinated puppy.

Wonder how this would look on the same strap in olive drab with the red line?


----------



## zimaster

Deleted.

Violation of our rules & guidelines.


----------



## Andy-S

Another test strap. Cheap Borealis style from Ali Express. Probably will go on a different watch (like the BN0195 in this shot), but it is OK on the Nighthawk. Wears really comfortable.


----------



## NOLAfut

Red Silicone strap from Barton. Saphire crystal from Harold (Yobokies). Love this watch. Wearing it while traveling and using the dual time currently.


----------



## wcgolf

Love this watch have had it since 2008 when I got it on my honeymoon! It's been beat on and worn non stop until my wife bought me an Apple Watch this past year. It needs a refurb in the worst way. Can anybody point me in the right direction?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My first Citizen


----------



## Watch19

wcgolf said:


> Love this watch have had it since 2008 when I got it on my honeymoon! It's been beat on and worn non stop until my wife bought me an Apple Watch this past year. It needs a refurb in the worst way. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommend retiring the original mineral crystal and replacing it with sapphire. Harold (Yobokies) sells a nice one with a slight dome which really enhances the Nighthawk. Leave the case and bracelet as is - you worked hard for 11 years to earn that patina.
> Replace the bracelet if it's worn to where breaking is possible. You don't want to lose that watch!


----------



## wcgolf

Very nice thank you! How hard is it to change out the crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Finally, there is a Nighthawk in the collection. It only took me five years to add the one I really wanted. Ze BROWN one. It's very very nice. Love it in person. I need a new strap for it - any ideas?


----------



## Mike8

Today's grab and go...


----------



## chriscentro

Citizen website shows that there's a new Nighthawk, so is this model discontinued?


----------



## Mike8

chriscentro said:


> Citizen website shows that there's a new Nighthawk, so is this model discontinued?


No. They have several variants they refer to as "Nighthawk" and their website tends to put the newer variants front and center.

If you use the search function on the Citizen website and type in "Nighthawk", the classic Nighthawk will appear in the results. If you you type in the model number, BJ7000, it will pop right up.

They still offer the black dial and the Blue Angels variants.


----------



## chriscentro

Mike8 said:


> No. They have several variants they refer to as "Nighthawk" and their website tends to put the newer variants front and center.
> 
> If you use the search function on the Citizen website and type in "Nighthawk", the classic Nighthawk will appear in the results. If you you type in the model number, BJ7000, it will pop right up.
> 
> They still offer the black dial and the Blue Angels variants.


Thank you!


----------



## barnefko

Hi there. I thought I want to revive my old trusty nighthawk and give it a new sapphire.

Does anybody of you know where to get one?










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drooartz

barnefko said:


> Hi there. I thought I want to revive my old trusty nighthawk and give it a new sapphire.
> 
> Does anybody of you know where to get one?


Yobokies has a sapphire for the Nighthawk -- I just received mine in the mail today actually. There's a thread here on WUS where he lists what he has available:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...pphire-3101418-post28097730.html#post28097730


----------



## foten21

I need someone who owns a nighthawk to measure the diameter of the crystal 
only the crystal without the bezel
thanks a lot


----------



## drooartz

The crystal I got from Yobokies for my Nighthawk measures at 38mm with my plastic calipers. I did my best measure of the stock crystal on the watch and it's the same 38mm best as I can see. I wouldn't risk my life on those measurements given it's just a plastic caliper, but that's what I got.


----------



## foten21

thanks a lot @drooartz


----------



## Wolfsatz

NighHawk! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch

Shops situated near me sell it about 220€, and they're with "Blue Angels" tag under date window. That tag isn't my cup of tea. The price is also higher.
Time to look in ebay.


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## foten21

i can't wait for my Blue Angels to arrive


----------



## foten21

Arrived today:-!
Change the original leather strap with a perlon


----------



## Wolfsatz

Does the Nighthawk have a smaller cell?

5 days ago my NightHawk totally stopped. I find it a bit odd.. since I've worn it just earlier this month... and the other ones here pictured are ticking away just fine (stored in a watch box, no light) so.. it is feeding time for all of them.

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Shadow Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

At Wt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Does the Nighthawk have a smaller cell?

5 days ago my NightHawk totally stopped. I find it a bit odd.. since I've worn it just earlier this month... and the other ones here pictured are ticking away just fine (stored in a watch box, no light) so.. it is feeding time for all of them.

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Shadow Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

At Wt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro

I wonder when was this launched?


----------



## foten21

On a leather ZULU


----------



## elmatz.an

White chapter today


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Wolfsatz

NoghtHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## strix




----------



## Wolfsatz

NighHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Shrek2

Are the BJ7010-59E models discontinued or do they just sell out quickly? Can only find the 52E models for sale.


----------



## lvt

Shrek2 said:


> Are the BJ7010-59E models discontinued or do they just sell out quickly? Can only find the 52E models for sale.


Just checked with eBay, there still are some for sale.


----------



## Shrek2

lvt said:


> Just checked with eBay, there still are some for sale.


Not much luck finding one on the .au site (at least one that's new/reasonably priced), perhaps they are quite rare and very sought after. They're out of stock on LIW, creation and dutyfree too.

Edit: emailed Marc at LIW and he wasn't sure if or when they'll be back in stock atm. Really hope they're not discontinued.


----------



## strix




----------



## Shrek2

Managed to snag an Asian/Euro one on Amazon. Love the angular design, heftiness and surprisingly strong lume. Unfortunately it’ll be going back since it was obviously used despite being sold as ‘new’ with various scratches on the crystal, case and bracelet.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

strix said:


>


Looks amazing.


----------



## Shrek2

Just emailed my local Citizen AD, apparently the nighthawks (the regular models) have been discontinued by Citizen (at least for the Australian market) and inventory is starting to dry up.


----------



## Shrek2

Also, is it normal to have so much dust on the dial? The one I’m returning has at least three visible specks on dust on the dial including a fairly large piece of lint near 2 o’clock


----------



## Shrek2

Seems like the regular BJ7000-52e got removed from the citizen us website sometime this week.


----------



## bamboomerang

Citizen's QC is really high, 3 specs of dust tells me point blank it has been opened up.


----------



## DigPT

Can anyone post a photo of a nighthawk and a NY0040 side by side? I really want to buy a nighthawk but I’m affraid it can look to big on my wrist.


----------



## Shrek2

Decided to order the regular US model from Jomashop, very impressed at the build quality at this price range and loving the utilitarian style. Lume is surprisingly impressive too.

Edit: upon closer inspection, I believe I may have received a used model again. Very faint hairline scratches across crystal (only visible in certain light) and signs of desk diving on the bracelet/clasp. Case seems fine though. I guess I'll just have to keep this one. Sucks that my experience of this watch has been ruined by these practices.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

strix said:


>


Strix, this is gorgeously shot. Nice photography work here!


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Darn it, double post. Mods, can you remove?


----------



## Shrek2

Shrek2 said:


> Edit: upon closer inspection, I believe I may have received a used model again. Very faint hairline scratches across crystal (only visible in certain light) and signs of desk diving on the bracelet/clasp. Case seems fine though. I guess I'll just have to keep this one. Sucks that my experience of this watch has been ruined by these practices.
> View attachment 14610381


Would this be a sign that the watch has been used before? Or am I being too picky on a sub $200 watch?


----------



## TheMeasure

DigPT said:


> Can anyone post a photo of a nighthawk and a NY0040 side by side? I really want to buy a nighthawk but I'm affraid it can look to big on my wrist.


Hope this helps.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## DigPT

TheMeasure said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you very much sir. Helped a lot!

Interesting, the lug to lug is smaller on the nighthawk.

I'm pulling the trigger on the nighthawk.

Btw, nice dial colours. Love that Havana.


----------



## Watch19

DigPT said:


> Thank you very much sir. Helped a lot!
> 
> Interesting, the lug to lug is smaller on the nighthawk.
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger on the nighthawk.
> 
> Btw, nice dial colours. Love that Havana.


That short L to L is what makes the Nighthawk fit well on smaller wrists. Plus, it's bracelet one of the best for the money. If you intend to use a strap on yours, be aware that that short L to L makes for a very tight fit between the spring bars and the case.


----------



## TheMeasure

DigPT said:


> Thank you very much sir. Helped a lot!


You're welcome, happy to help.

Congrats and enjoy the NH when it arrives!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Choil

Can anyone actually confirm this music has stopped and we need seats...? I really am not a fan of the Blue Angels version... Their website does indeed look like there's no more standard hawks. In your guys experience, does citizen do this and sometime in the future release a new hawk (same one)?


----------



## Shrek2

Choil said:


> Can anyone actually confirm this music has stopped and we need seats...? I really am not a fan of the Blue Angels version... Their website does indeed look like there's no more standard hawks. In your guys experience, does citizen do this and sometime in the future release a new hawk (same one)?


My AD has informed me that the production of the regular black dial nighthawk ended this year.


----------



## sticky

Finally get to join the Nighthawk club.


----------



## roseskunk

Hi guys! I just bought one on the forums tonight! It was a good deal, I couldn't resist, and after seeing all these pics, figured hell yeah. It's my first Citizen, my first quartz and my first watch that I'll never learn how to use all the complications! I'd been telling myself to sell off a bunch of watches and get down to five, but so far, no luck. I've been really enjoying less expensive watches this year, and am looking forward to this one! Pics to follow!


----------



## Watch19

roseskunk said:


> Hi guys! I just bought one on the forums tonight! It was a good deal, I couldn't resist, and after seeing all these pics, figured hell yeah. It's my first Citizen, my first quartz and my first watch that I'll never learn how to use all the complications! I'd been telling myself to sell off a bunch of watches and get down to five, but so far, no luck. I've been really enjoying less expensive watches this year, and am looking forward to this one! Pics to follow!


One of the perks with less expensive watches is that you can have more without tying up as much $$$. 
The Nighthawk's one of Citizens most popular designs and an excellent choice. Quartz accuracy without regular battery changes. Very convenient compared to owning a lot of mechanicals. It seems Citizen has or will be discontinuing many of the Nighthawk variants so it's good you snagged one now. 
Enjoy it. It's a great watch with a lot going for it.


----------



## Mike8

Old faithful...haven't had this out of the watch box in a few months, just needed to set the date ahead one date and it's only 5 seconds fast...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59-E


----------



## sasmatas

"Costco" edition on a Zuludiver french nato:


----------



## Drudge

She just came in...


----------



## blubluer

My first real watch! The stock bracelet looks a bit formal for my daily usage hence the silicone strap.


----------



## foten21

I love my Blue Angels dial


----------



## Bazzamate

Hard to take this off









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an




----------



## Ziptie

Guess this makes me a member...

JDM limited edition PMD56-2973 Duratect MRK, radio-control in Japan only. It's amazing.


----------



## shahtirthak

Old pic from last month....on a Kill Hubris x C&B Lizard Nato.....this watches gifted by me to my brother and I wore it for a few days last month when I was visiting.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Bazzamate

Blue Angels









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Alfy001

AirWatch, Nice pic! Some of you guys on this board should be pro photographers!


----------



## t minus

My blue dial Nighthawk....


----------



## AirWatch

Alfy001 said:


> AirWatch, Nice pic! Some of you guys on this board should be pro photographers!


Thank you, Alfy001! Glad you enjoyed it. Another one for your possible pleasure. Been wearing my Citizens a bit more often than usual lately.


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ProudPapa77

I wish I could post pics of mine but still to new!


----------



## AirWatch

^ProudPapa77, Welcome aboard! I'm curious, did you try posting pics and it didn't work? What happened? I'm not aware of restrictions on new members posting pics.


----------



## flieger4000




----------



## flieger4000

foten21 said:


> On a leather ZULU


Hey man! Sweet hawk, was wondering where you got that zulu from? The distressing is amazing!


----------



## DigPT

TheMeasure said:


> You're welcome, happy to help.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy the NH when it arrives!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Old post response. Thank you again!

I´ve keep the nighthawk on hold. I was undecided between the nighthawk or in the new GMT world time (BJ7100). Ended up pulling the trigger on the GMT today. I know it doesn´t have so many functions, but I believe it will suit my use better than the Nighthawk.


----------



## jkpa

I thought this was a fun picture. I'm not crazy



I will admit that anyone going to wear one of the same watch on each wrist would be called crazy - I'm looking at you, Maradona:d


----------



## Watch19

A coordinated Schwarzkopf. Nice!

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/General-Norman-Schwarzkopf-watch-2.jpg


----------



## flieger4000

Trying to decide which strap I should get next for the hawk, I'm leaning towards

1 - Black rally
4 - Grey leather w/ contrast stitch
5 - Amber leather w/ contrast stitch
6 - Brown leather w/ contrast stitch

In a perfect world I'd get all in one go but I'm going to go easy on my wallet for this. Thoughts?


----------



## TheBrownHope

Those Havanas are callin' my name. I'm on the fence between a Havana or the CB5860-35X.


----------



## conmcn

Hi all

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this in and apologies if it isn't but I have a Nighthawk for sale if anyone is interested? I bought a job lot of watches from a collector who bought but never wore most of them! Its brand new in the box and is a Navihawk World Time. I believe it is a 1st generation and has 'Blue Angel' on it, its black with yellow accents on the bezel. I will try and post a few photos later if anyone is interested PM me. Many thanks


----------



## TheMeasure

So fresh, so clean


----------



## Pete26

Joined the club, took me long enough.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## kl.lampret

My first citizen. I've already sewn it some new shoes









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

kl.lampret said:


> My first citizen. I've already sewn it some new shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## TheBrownHope

My two favorite colors (black and red) wrapped in a timeless beauty.


----------



## Commisar

Shrek2 said:


> My AD has informed me that the production of the regular black dial nighthawk ended this year.


New version coming this fall...

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Commisar said:


> Shrek2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My AD has informed me that the production of the regular black dial nighthawk ended this year.
> 
> 
> 
> New version coming this fall...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Article in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/new-nighthawk-fall-2020-a-5149249-2.html#/topics/5149249?page=2

At first glance, I'm on the fence with the new design. Looking AVI-8-ish to me. Now if they switched to a sapphire crystal then I'm on board. But who am I kidding... this is Citizen U.S.


----------



## D.Vazzoler

Nighthawk...very beautiful watch 

Enviado de meu SM-A710M usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sasmatas

Decided to stitch some red thread on the strap to match the red on the dial. Not really the same color, but pretty close. I think it turned out fine.


----------



## TheBrownHope

sasmatas said:


> Decided to stitch some red thread on the strap to match the red on the dial. Not really the same color, but pretty close. I think it turned out fine.
> 
> View attachment 15042773


Very subtle, I think it adds a nice touch! Like the red elements on the dial, it's not overdone but purposeful.


----------



## Andy-S

I wanted this broken and scratched up crystal titanium Nighthawk. Alas, I didn't want to have to go over $100, so lost out. It sat at $51 on ebay up until 20 seconds as usual 

Maybe somebody here got it?

Looked like a good option for a sapphire crystal and I figured I could reseal it and replace the stem. Looked like the crown was probably fine. Stems were available cheap through Esslinger.


----------



## derekdeadend

Does anyone with a 6.5 wrist wear one of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Yeti1964

Just got this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

Haven't had this on in a few months...enjoying the sunset...


----------



## neilziesing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt Kimbrough

Yeti1964 said:


> Just got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Just got a variation of this one, with the leather band. For the life of me, I don't understand making a watch that is large itself, but putting a kind of small band on it. 
I have about an 8'' wrist, and I had to change out the band to a techswiss XL.


----------



## Yeti1964

Walt Kimbrough said:


> Just got a variation of this one, with the leather band. For the life of me, I don't understand making a watch that is large itself, but putting a kind of small band on it.
> I have about an 8'' wrist, and I had to change out the band to a techswiss XL.


This one isn't too bad.im just over 8" wrist and it's not a bad fit ,even a little loose when cold.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt Kimbrough

Yeti1964 said:


> This one isn't too bad.im just over 8" wrist and it's not a bad fit ,even a little loose when cold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Ah. I probably should have gotten the metal band version. I got the model with the flieger-ish watch band. While the band looks cool, it's too short for me. *shrug* anyhoo, I like how the band looks on yours.


----------



## Yeti1964

Yeah it's a nice looking band

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu

I gave my Skyhawk to my little cousin for his HS graduation. I still miss mine!


----------



## Ziptie

Bracelet / black model on amazon today for $152. Who needs another one?


----------



## ProudPapa77

I have the PVD chrono. I want a traditional Nighthawk next.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Saved. I have been looking for something new and this might be my newest piece.

I have the Blue Angel version with the yellow and blue leather strap.


----------



## Mike8

Out walking the dogs...


----------



## Westsideecodrive

I see those for sale everywhere. I have the Blue Angel one and love it. Always look at the black one but never pull the trigger. On the Offer Up app and eBay etc there are a ton of them for sale. Usually priced at $200. I'm sure I will end up with one.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


----------



## Commisar

bearwithwatch said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


Huh the normal one glows green

My Blue Angels model glows Blue.....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z'ha'dum

I picked this up recently from a member here. I've had quite a few watches and I don't always connect with them. Many are "catch and release".

But I immediately bonded with this one. I'm REALLY liking it.

This one's a keeper.


----------



## Watch19

bearwithwatch said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


I have a few different versions of the Nighthawk and on all of them, the lume has a blueish cast. This one s almost a Seiko green. White balance settings? Or has Citizen made a change?


----------



## Maddog1970

New black Nighthawk...strap is meh, so put it on a brown Rios.....will give it a twirl on a few Natos tomorrow


----------



## Mike8

Maddog1970 said:


> New black Nighthawk...strap is meh, so put it on a brown Rios.....will give it a twirl on a few Natos tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 15443301
> View attachment 15443303
> View attachment 15443304


Looks great. The numbers on the slide rule bezel appear to be larger than those on the original Nighthawk. How does bezel action compare to original?


----------



## Commisar

Is the bezel plastic or metal on the new one?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Welll.....

Bezel action is pretty smooth, honestly not sure about what it’s made of....Coated for sure....coin edge is nice.....crowns are both gnarled, neither is screw dow

numbers are lumed, BGW-9......liking it so far......nice and light, very legible...

going to be interesting to see what citizen does with up coming color ways eg blue angels? Red arrows? Havana, etc?


----------



## Commisar

Maddog1970 said:


> Welll.....
> 
> Bezel action is pretty smooth, honestly not sure about what it's made of....Coated for sure....coin edge is nice.....crowns are both gnarled, neither is screw dow
> 
> numbers are lumed, BGW-9......liking it so far......nice and light, very legible...
> 
> going to be interesting to see what citizen does with up coming color ways eg blue angels? Red arrows? Havana, etc?


Interesting.... The old one has a screw down main crown

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

I have a citizen Attesa rated to 200 m that does not have a screw down crown. Honestly, I think the fetishization of screwdown is a little excessive. As long as your crown’s not sticking out and likely to get knocked around. (Which is the actual purpose of the screw down.) 

Remember everyone, threads don’t prevent leakage, gaskets do


----------



## Yeti1964

New today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Hello Nighthawk lovers, if the new US Nighthawk is not your thing, try the new Citizen Italy radio controlled "Nighthawk"



CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen Italy strikes again. The radio controlled "Nighthawks" have been updated.
> 
> This what they were like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new generation, only for the Italian market as far as I can tell, caliber H145, 5-band RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure these would sell great in the rest of Europe and the USA and even Japan. Incomprehensible...


----------



## justadad

Frankenthread needs to come alive once again!









"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NMIEE

bearwithwatch said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


Green lume? Is this an international version or something because the BJ7010-59E on Long Island watch shows blue lume. I didn't even know the BJ7010-59E without the "nighthawk" text even existed though until I looked it up and saw it on there.


----------



## bearwithwatch

NMIEE said:


> Green lume? Is this an international version or something because the BJ7010-59E on Long Island watch shows blue lume. I didn't even know the BJ7010-59E without the "nighthawk" text even existed though until I looked it up and saw it on there.


Just noticed that I've been quoted here multiple times. Wish I could answer you, but unfortunately I've sold this watch long ago.
Bought it from ebay seller in used condition and never realized it was only available in blueish lume. No white balance settings when I took this photo. The hands were indeed green. I suspect the seller or someone before him changed the hands.

Now I gotta contact the buyer.


----------



## justadad

NMIEE said:


> Green lume? Is this an international version or something because the BJ7010-59E on Long Island watch shows blue lume. I didn't even know the BJ7010-59E without the "nighthawk" text even existed though until I looked it up and saw it on there.


I'm def no Citizen expert but I have seen a handful of these with green lume. As far as I can recall, all of them had printed markers instead of applied, and no Nighthawk text on the dial.

"Truth. Love. Wisdom. 120 clicks." -Nathaniel Johnson-


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Nighthawk appreciators with certain smartwatches can get this:


----------



## NMIEE

My nighthawk is due to land at my house early next week. I’m pretty excited to get it.


----------



## K42

Congrats. I didn't own my Nighthawk long enough. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfirebird

Bought this in 2015 from Duty Island Watches.
No Nighthawk written on the dial and it has a blue lume.


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## shahtirthak

Oldie pic but I really like this pic, the watch is not with me anymore as I gifted it to my brother...he didn't like it much (too busy dial and is not a watch guy) but my sister-in-law loved it and is rocking it quite regularly. She has the wrists to pull this off as well. 
Whenever I go back home I borrow from her to wear for a few days and satisfy my Nighthawk itch !!
Paired with a Kill Hubris × Crown&Buckle Lizard Camo Nato which is her favourite.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Watch19

The blue today:


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho

10 years and still going strong...


----------



## TheMeasure

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> 10 years and still going strong...


So cool... looking forward to my Havana NH reaching that age.

Really nice shot too!


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## LesserBlackDog




----------



## Sugman




----------



## SuttoFL

One that got away.


----------



## bender364

wdpaynter said:


> I've got one, but wasn't planning on selling it. But if the right offer came about.....!
> 
> I've been contemplating selling a couple of my Nighthawks, but have yet to post in the forums. I've attached a pic of all (11). The "white ring" is upper left corner. I have all the original bracelets, links, boxes, manuals, etc
> 
> View attachment 13401189
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


do you still have those i would like to make you an offer
trying to fullfill my nighthawk collection

Emile


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sky21

New acquisition, PMD56-2772. Old JDM Nighthawk Pilot. Loving it so far! 😀


----------



## Watch19




----------



## larand

Has anyone successfully installed a third-party bracelet with straight end links on a Nighthawk that originally came on a strap? 

I'm thinking of putting a Strapcode Super Engineer on mine, but the lug holes are so close to the case that I'm not sure it'll work. Right now it's on an MN clone and even that's a tight fit.

Tap. Talk. Buy another watch. Repeat as needed.


----------



## sky21

Watch19 said:


> View attachment 15762409


Now that's a watch that you don't see too often any more, would love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## mikakorh

stumo said:


> ahhh that's better.
> View attachment 12538229


What the ref of this one? I`ve only seen this a few times ever and now I`ve got one of my own. No idea of the ref though 🤷‍♀️


----------



## CitizenPromaster

mikakorh said:


> What the ref of this one? I`ve only seen this a few times ever and now I`ve got one of my own. No idea of the ref though 🤷‍♀️





stumo said:


> I have recently acquired 2 pre-loved Titanium Nighthawks. I'm having trouble properly identifying one of them...
> 
> This one is like a mixture of Asian and US nighthawks. It doesn't say "Nighthawk" like an Asian one, but it has the US full glow markers and raised '12' and '6', and with the laser etched shiny case back. I believe it was originally purchased in Australia. Maybe it is a new class of Oceania or APac Nightawk? It came with the titanium nighthawk band, but I have taken the band off to put on my other Nighthawk. This watch is surplus to requirements because I want perpetual calendar and Sapphire. I do like the 24Hr function on this watch though, and it is super light in Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my new daily driver. It is a Euro nighthawk purchased from Italy. The AT function only works for Germany apparently, but it has the all important perpetual calendar. Sapphire glass is nice too. And also in Titanium with the rare blue face with white chapter ring. Also has that all important engraved Ti caseback. This watch is simply gorgeous in real life. It came with a white leather strap with citizen Ti deployant, but I much prefer it with the nighthawk Ti band from the above nighthawk. This one appears to be a *AS2031-57L. *But I think I have now upgraded mine over OEM because the Ti band I took from the first nighthawk doesn't have the exposed adjustment pins all the way up the band like the stock AS2031-57L band does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bands, I need to find a cheap one for the 1st nighthawk, since I commandeered its original one. Then I will list it. I was thinking a NATO in black/grey Bond stripe would look cool. Thoughts?


All I can find so far is this:


----------



## mikakorh

CitizenPromaster said:


> All I can find so far is this:
> 
> View attachment 15783147


Thanks a million mate. That`s very kind 🙏 Got them both now. The one without NightHawk text seemed so rare that I though it was a Frankenstein.


----------



## Watch19

CitizenPromaster said:


> All I can find so far is this:
> 
> View attachment 15783147


Thanks for posting these catalog shots. I didn't know there was a Ti
"no Nighthawk" variant. 
I always thought the ones without the Nighthawk lettering were the non-USA models?
The Ti Nighthawk is my favorite travel watch. Almost perfect. Just wish the day wheel would adjust properly when you re-position the hour hand for a time zone change.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I do regularly post catalog shots, but in this case it's a screenshot from Masters in Time since these two watches share the same bracelet. The model number for the non-Nighthawk doesn't yield any search results on Google though, but @mikakorh can check the case number underneath the model number against the case number on his caseback for confirmation.


----------



## mikakorh

CitizenPromaster said:


> I do regularly post catalog shots, but in this case it's a screenshot from Masters in Time since these two watches share the same bracelet. The model number for the non-Nighthawk doesn't yield any search results on Google though, but @mikakorh can check the case number underneath the model number against the case number on his caseback for confirmation.


I did that and yes it matches so I`m very happy. Thanks buddy  Never thought to find a watch through "same bracelet used". Very clever and lesson learned


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

They are nice watches, il take a picture of mine


----------



## Mpower2002

Just got this last night and I am loving it so far.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## wusnutt

After lots of admiration, I finally decided to join the club.


----------



## Leopardfan

Outlawyer said:


> Another Nighthawk lover here. I have SS on bracelet, and it's right up there with the most comfortable watches ever encountered. Lume is great, and the Eco Drive is, IMO, stunning technology that really works.
> A homerun all around!


I love Citizen Nighthawk watches to, but unfortunately the lume on the watch markers and 12 and 6 o'clock numerals is disappointingly subdued in brightness compared to the beautifully vividly bright lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches. If Citizen had put equally vividly bright lume on the watch markers and numerals on the Nighthawk watches as on the hour and minute hands on those watches, then the Nighthawk watches would be absolutely magnificent!


----------



## IGY

Lets revive this thread..


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## vmaniqui

just got mine today.....and still learning how to set the GMT/Time.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Guys, how hard is it to outsource a bracelet for nighthawk? Thinking of getting a Havana, but i really like the bracelet. Seems like there are none online.


----------



## vmaniqui

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Guys, how hard is it to outsource a bracelet for nighthawk? Thinking of getting a Havana, but i really like the bracelet. Seems like there are none online.


if it's leather band you want I just normally will go get them at Amazon.


----------



## Watch19

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Guys, how hard is it to outsource a bracelet for nighthawk? Thinking of getting a Havana, but i really like the bracelet. Seems like there are none online.


The OEM Bracelet is pretty well made (heavy, solid end links) but isn't as easy to find as it once was. Helps if you know the part number.
Found this one:





Citizen 59-T00276 Strap - 59-T00276







www.mastersintime.com




You could also ask a Citizen Service Center if they can get one.
Good luck with that Havana. It's a nice one.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

guys, I'm looking at several nighthawk models and i can't find what's the difference.
need your expertise:
AS2031-57w and AS2031-14w.
searching for both these models shows the same radio controlled European brown dial model with "radio controlled / sapphire" on the dial.
what is the difference?


----------



## Dxnnis

Same watch but sold in different regions?


----------



## parv

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> guys, I'm looking at several nighthawk models and i can't find what's the difference.
> need your expertise:
> AS2031-57w and AS2031-14w.
> searching for both these models shows the same radio controlled European brown dial model with "radio controlled / sapphire" on the dial.
> what is the difference?


From a cursory search, looks like "-57W" is the bracelet version, "-14W" brown/orange leather strap one.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

parv said:


> From a cursory search, looks like "-57W" is the bracelet version, "-14W" brown/orange leather strap one.


i think that's it. i was trying to figure out if there any differences in dials or materials used (titanium/steel) that i completely overlooked the basics. thank you!


----------



## makes2068




----------



## argyle_underground

nedrager said:


> One of my custom ones, radio controlled, Ti, Sapphire...


this is a total beauty


----------



## Paxman




----------



## martyloveswatches

Finally got one. A rare blue... 

I think these disc. models are nicer looking then the new ones.

Few photos:


----------



## AirspeedAlive

Rocking the holidays strap.


----------



## johant

To what timezone have you all set your Nighthawks (the 24h pointer)? I first had it on EST, then on UTC, and now back to EST again.
UTC is only one hour "away" from me (two hours in summer), so that didn't make much sense. EST is a good basis for calculating the other American timezones (usually when I am dealing with overseas people, they are in the USA).

The only advantages of UTC are that there is no DST, and it's the reference point for many things (like digital signature timestamps, the stock market, or calculating other timezones). But it's so close to my own timezone that there is no sense having UTC as the second time on my watch.


----------



## larand

I keep mine on UTC, but I'm in the UTC-8 time zone so it makes more sense here.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## MeapSecurity

I have a nighthawk on the way and combed through this thread quite a few times before purchasing. What's everyone's favorite colorway? I had a tough time deciding if I wanted the blue angels edition but eventually decided on the normal edition. Ill post a few photos when mine comes - very excited!


----------



## keisuke_z

MeapSecurity said:


> I have a nighthawk on the way and combed through this thread quite a few times before purchasing. What's everyone's favorite colorway? I had a tough time deciding if I wanted the blue angels edition but eventually decided on the normal edition. Ill post a few photos when mine comes - very excited!


Congrats! The original black with red accents is my fave:


----------



## TheMeasure

MeapSecurity said:


> I have a nighthawk on the way and combed through this thread quite a few times before purchasing. What's everyone's favorite colorway? I had a tough time deciding if I wanted the blue angels edition but eventually decided on the normal edition. Ill post a few photos when mine comes - very excited!


Congrats! The NH is a great piece. Havana is my favorite dial, but no wrong choice as they all look good.


----------



## Daruba

Everyone should have at least one in their collection…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky21

Daruba said:


> Everyone should have at least one in their collection…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree with you, it’s a great piece for any watch enthusiast.


----------



## helderberg

This is my Nighthawk. I have had it for years and it has never let me down. Because of this, I have bought another Citizen that I can't get off my wrist. Be safe all.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Me being all about titanium and Duratect DLC, I thought it would be fun to add a stainless black IP Nighthawk to my collection. It's not as heavy on the wrist as I imagined though! Maybe after a full day the sensation is different.


----------



## Watch19

The black Nighthawks are not seen often these days. Mine's the Asian version.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Got a Citizen AS2031-14W on a leather band and added titanium bracelet.
The watch itself is also titanium and syncs to the German atomic time tower.


----------



## AirspeedAlive

I appreciate the bracelet comes with female end links. Had a bit of fun cutting up a cheap leather strap to fit.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4535jacks

The Night Hawk is one of my favourite watches. I have been trying to find a new one but they all seem to be discountinued. 

As far as I am concerned the newest model isn't a 'proper' nighthawk as it is missing the hours section on the inside of the slide rule which is something I regularly use on my Sky Hawk to calculate flight time available due to fuel onboard.

I really hope citizen re-releases the original style of Nighthawk.........


----------



## Colmustard86

helderberg said:


> This is my Nighthawk. I have had it for years and it has never let me down. Because of this, I have bought another Citizen that I can't get off my wrist. Be safe all.
> 
> View attachment 16610918


Which model is that one? Like the white and black!


----------



## James_

Got a titanium radio controlled blue dial Nighthawk on the way. Had an older version back dial radio controlled about 7 years ago maybe. I'm now just realising Nighthawks have been around quite a while.

Anyone know what the release date for the Nighthawk was?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

James_ said:


> Got a titanium radio controlled blue dial Nighthawk on the way. Had an older version back dial radio controlled about 7 years ago maybe. I'm now just realising Nighthawks have been around quite a while.
> 
> Anyone know what the release date for the Nighthawk was?


Define Nighthawk please...


----------



## James_

CitizenPromaster said:


> Define Nighthawk please...


I assume you mean there were models before it was called Nighthawk. If so then my question is when was the Nighthawk name first used. Now another question is what were the pre Nighthawk lineage models leading up to it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

James_ said:


> I assume you mean there were models before it was called Nighthawk. If so then my question is when was the Nighthawk name first used. Now another question is what were the pre Nighthawk lineage models leading up to it.


Some people call every Pilot watch Citizen makes a Nighthawk, unless it is a Skyhawk or a Navihawk. The chronograph Pilot watches for example are not Nighthawks, but some people insist on calling them Super Nighthawks or Chrono Nighthawks or whatever, probably because they have the inner slide rule and a similar case design.

That being said: the first Nighthawk that says Nighthawk on the dial - originally the subject of this thread - which was sold in the USA, was launched in 2004. Asian and European versions did not say Nighthawk on the dial and had a more fancy caseback.

The related radio controlled Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) Pilot watch, which is very closely related design wise, was launched in 2003. This has never been a Nighthawk though, and it does not share any parts with the non-JDM models.

Since 2003/2004 there have been many Pilot watches for different markets that some people all consider a part of the "Nighthawk family".

Before 2003/2004 there were many Pilot watches too, but nothing you could consider a Nighthawk.


----------



## James_

Didn't realise they have been out for so long. Pretty cool. Thanks for the info. Mine should be delivered today or tomorrow. Really looking forward to having a Citizen again, kinda wish I didn't sell my Excalibur that I had for 2 years but went in a different direction which didn't work out (expensive Swiss automatics) 🤦 Back to Japanese quartz for the time being and might buy an Excalibur again.


Edit: Watch arrived broken. Crown won't set the time, just clicks like it's stuck on date setting in every position. Date won't set. Isn't ticking and the receive button doen nothing. Bought it new from iguanasell. The boxes look like they have seen better days and there are no manuals, just a crappy bit if cardboard. The watch itself has some marks like it isn't new. I thought this might have been a fake ti be honest. Contacted iguanasell and they are arranging a return.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

James_ said:


> Didn't realise they have been out for so long. Pretty cool. Thanks for the info. Mine should be delivered today or tomorrow. Really looking forward to having a Citizen again, kinda wish I didn't sell my Excalibur that I had for 2 years but went in a different direction which didn't work out (expensive Swiss automatics) 🤦 Back to Japanese quartz for the time being and might buy an Excalibur again.
> 
> 
> Edit: Watch arrived broken. Crown won't set the time, just clicks like it's stuck on date setting in every position. Date won't set. Isn't ticking and the receive button doen nothing. Bought it new from iguanasell. The boxes look like they have seen better days and there are no manuals, just a crappy bit if cardboard. The watch itself has some marks like it isn't new. I thought this might have been a fake ti be honest. Contacted iguanasell and they are arranging a return.


The watch is 100% real. Most modern Citizens are fly-by-wire, in that the crown is not connected to the hands, so you can only set the time "electronically" following a certain procedure, if the battery is charged sufficiently. The clicks you feel are sort of internal buttons that tell the watch you are turning the crown. Has it come back to life from being in light? The manual is here if you are still interested: H145 (citizenwatch-global.com)


----------



## James_

CitizenPromaster said:


> The watch is 100% real. Most modern Citizens are fly-by-wire, in that the crown is not connected to the hands, so you can only set the time "electronically" following a certain procedure, if the battery is charged sufficiently. The clicks you feel are sort of internal buttons that tell the watch you are turning the crown. Has it come back to life from being in light? The manual is here if you are still interested: H145 (citizenwatch-global.com)


Yup it came back to partial life after a few hours in the sun and some overcast. Not enough life to receive the signal so needs more charge. I'll be sending it back anyway as it all feels low quality for the price with several QC issues. Also not a fan of the treated titanium on this, doesn't feel as good as untreated titanium. Will maybe get an Excalibur and or a Prime instead.


----------



## keisuke_z

Back on the wrist after a break. Still love that domed sapphire crystal mod… totally changes the watch!


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I think it's been shown on WUS before, but just as a reminder, there are fake Nighthawks out there, and I see it immediately, but it might convince some people.


----------



## Watch19

Not a Navitimer


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Hoarder confirmed









They are both in great condition. I wouldn't say like new, but better than most out there. One of them fits my 18.5 cm wrist (13 links) and has another 3 spare links. The other has 14 links and that is how I wear it, since I like a loose bracelet. If you are a big wristed guy and missed out on these in the past, I might be willing to let the 16 links one go for the right price. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

What does a bitcoin trading prepper have as his watch? That's right, a Nighthawk


----------



## argyle_underground

how's the black pvd coating holding up of these beauties nowadays. i saw a black beauty in the pre-owned market and it's tempting.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

argyle_underground said:


> how's the black pvd coating holding up of these beauties nowadays. i saw a black beauty in the pre-owned market and it's tempting.


some look better than others, the one I have for sale on WUS is still in great shape.


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. Still one of my favorite watches! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cetautomatix

With a leather bracelet and an Omega-style clasp, I suspect that I have reached the peak of comfort.


----------



## Watch19

Refurbished new style Nighthawks for sale on Ebay:








Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Date Indicator Black Leather Band 44mm Watch BJ7135-02E 13205144752 | eBay


With a 42mm three-piece case, the Promaster Nighthawk from Citizen is inspired by the clean, sleek lines of military stealth helicopters. This watch possesses an all-black design ?. including a leather strap ?.



www.ebay.com













Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk Men's Slide Rule 42mm Watch BJ7138-04E 13205145575 | eBay


This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Dial window material type Mineral Crystal. Dial color Black. Item Shape Round. Band Material Leather.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Andy-S

Watch19 said:


> Refurbished new style Nighthawks for sale on Ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Date Indicator Black Leather Band 44mm Watch BJ7135-02E 13205144752 | eBay
> 
> 
> With a 42mm three-piece case, the Promaster Nighthawk from Citizen is inspired by the clean, sleek lines of military stealth helicopters. This watch possesses an all-black design ?. including a leather strap ?.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk Men's Slide Rule 42mm Watch BJ7138-04E 13205145575 | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Dial window material type Mineral Crystal. Dial color Black. Item Shape Round. Band Material Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That seller is good. I've picked up multiple watches for them. Pro-tip: "Watch" the ones you're interested in, and you'll occasionally get set very good offer prices. Seems to happen when their inventory is about gone on a particular watch they do a push to clear out remaining inventory.

Also, those particular watches have been on 25% off sales previously, and I assume they will be again. The current deal is 20% off if you buy two watches.


----------

